# The "average" room and rig thread!



## NeighborhoodGeek

This thread is for those of us that don't have the super expensive and crazy fancy set-ups. I've noticed that set-ups like mine go ignored, or rarely get any attention in the other threads for several reasons. Normally, it's because someone posts right after me with something awesome and makes mine chopped liver. lol

Soooo... This thread is to post those that get ignored elsewhere.

Rules:


No more than $1200 spent on the rig, and monitors. (*** Current value, not initial value.)
No more than dual monitors.
No more than two GPU's.
Ghetto rigging is encouraged.
Beige box? No problem!
No water cooling unless it is ghetto rigged.
Didn't clean up? Post it anyway!
Past set-ups are encouraged.

Explained:

*** Current value is how much it would cost to buy the parts NEW today to build the rig.

These rules will be updated as I get ideas on how to gauge what is average and what is not.

I'll start it off. I don't have any pics of my past rigs, as they were REALLY basic and I felt no need to take pics. My current set-up is in my sig.

Here's a few pics:





I'll be adding two large shelves and a 55 gallon aquarium. Waiting for the weather to clear up to finish painting the shelves and tank stand. Not sure what I'll be putting in the tank yet.


----------



## TokiHacker

Go With Salt!


----------



## Thready

I have mouse pads all over my desk because the desk is a $400 desk from a nice furniture store (12 months no interest FTW) and I don't want to scratch it, so I put a bunch of mousepads all over it.


----------



## wolfeking

hmm... I am not sure my rigs are ghetto enough. But we shall see.

Current setup almost. Got my 1366*768 Dell monitor up top now too.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8600006828/
20130329_023833 by wolfeking, on Flickr

homemade laptop central.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8598906667/
20130329_023945 by wolfeking, on Flickr

This is previous setup. It was too messy for me.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8555941949/
20130314_035333 by wolfeking, on Flickr

If these are not ghetto enough to fit the rules, let me know and I will remove them.


----------



## WonderMutt

Subbed!!! Frankly, I like ghetto stuff and I just love seeing setups (even if they are "average"), so I'll have to keep an eye here too!!


----------



## Azefore

Glad to see you did make the thread NeighborhoodGeek, I'll have to lurk at both threads now


----------



## GermanyChris

Good call on the thread!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Go With Salt!


I'd like to, but that gets real expensive, real fast, and I don't have a ton of fish experience to begin with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> hmm... I am not sure my rigs are ghetto enough. But we shall see.
> 
> If these are not ghetto enough to fit the rules, let me know and I will remove them.


These are fine. Just looking for the average stuff, doesn't have to be ghetto. I just don't want the massive water cooled 50 GPU server room, dim the lights for the whole block when you hit the power button rigs here. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Subbed!!! Frankly, I like ghetto stuff and I just love seeing setups (even if they are "average"), so I'll have to keep an eye here too!!


Glad to have you aboard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Glad to see you did make the thread NeighborhoodGeek, I'll have to lurk at both threads now


Probably won't be as popular as the other threads, but meh... I like seeing rigs along the same line as my own.


----------



## wolfeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> These are fine. Just looking for the average stuff, doesn't have to be ghetto. I just don't want the massive water cooled 50 GPU server room, dim the lights for the whole block when you hit the power button rigs here. lol


okay. Those rigs are about as average as it gets I rekon. Except maybe my little baby (Latitude L400).


----------



## MKUL7R4

average bro checking in. maybe I'll post some pics in a couple days after I install my GTX 660


----------



## TokiHacker

Dont know if mine will pass.....but ok


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*


Are you planning on filling an entire wall with record sleeves? Because that would be SWEET!!!

I can't wait to see what you end up doing with the aquarium.









Subbed!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> hmm... I am not sure my rigs are ghetto enough. But we shall see.
> 
> Current setup almost. Got my 1366*768 Dell monitor up top now too.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8600006828/
> 20130329_023833 by wolfeking, on Flickr


I think you did a great job cleaning it up. It looks much better!

If you don't mind, may I offer a small suggestion that might spruce things up a little bit?

Ikea sells these little 4 inch metal legs. They come in sets of 4 with all the hardware to install and they have a brushed aluminum finish to them. I think they would look great on that monitor stand you built.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20049538/#/20054563


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Are you planning on filling an entire wall with record sleeves? Because that would be SWEET!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you end up doing with the aquarium.


I have about 35 vinyls I'd be willing to put up, mostly rock, some country (Cash, Willie, Charlie). But that wall is where the tank and the shelves are going, and it will take up almost the entire wall except for the section above the tank. (The shelves are 6 feet tall by 3 feet wide.) So I don't really have anywhere else to put them, sadly. The plan was to cover that wall completely, but that changed, and now i have all these records and nothing to do with them, and still have the addiction of looking for more records everywhere I go.

I might move the star above my desk to the space above the tank, and put some of the records on the wall above my desk, but I couldn't fit very many there I don't think.


----------



## Pidoma

Here is mine. Nothing fancy. Only new thing is my case. The rest of it is 3+ years old.





Then a friend gave me new speakers.



All on my super old desk that I hit my knees on everyday.


----------



## Dan the bloke

Ill get some photos tomorrow when the suns out, so my room doesnt look too dark and dingy









Im looking for the award of "Most average uni student setup"


----------



## CptAsian

I think my laptop or keyboard might break the rule, but other than that, my setup is pretty simple. I haven't done any cable management outside my case, which is sitting on the floor, and I'm always moving or replacing little trinkets here and there on the desk. Sorry about the crap lighting, by the way.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Here is mine. Nothing fancy. Only new thing is my case. The rest of it is 3+ years old.
> All on my super old desk that I hit my knees on everyday.


I HATE that! I hit my knees on my desk all the time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan the bloke*
> 
> Ill get some photos tomorrow when the suns out, so my room doesnt look too dark and dingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking for the award of "Most average uni student setup"


That's a hard award to win, my friend. lol


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think my laptop or keyboard might break the rule, but other than that, my setup is pretty simple. I haven't done any cable management outside my case, which is sitting on the floor, and I'm always moving or replacing little trinkets here and there on the desk. Sorry about the crap lighting, by the way.


i NEED that keyboard, what is it?

and no the apple perfectly fits in with the trash theme ...







Joking

i cant post mine as its not good, not good at all


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Dont know if mine will pass.....but ok


Looks cosy, i like


----------



## JTHMfreak

Here is mine. Note: the second monitor, and the computer behind the left speaker are not being used, they belong to the wife. The only decent parts of my pc are my 670 ftws. Other than that everything is pretty old. Am I in?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> i NEED that keyboard, what is it?
> 
> and no the apple perfectly fits in with the trash theme ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking
> 
> i cant post mine as its not good, not good at all


lmao @ the Mac comment.

That's the point of this thread, to show what you have, good or not.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Here is mine. Note: the second monitor, and the computer behind the left speaker are not being used, they belong to the wife. The only decent parts of my pc are my 670 ftws. Other than that everything is pretty old. Am I in?


I don't know man... Your specs look pretty good to me.


----------



## cravinmild

cool, I love getto and I love cheap but most of all I love cheap getto

My getto rig

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/8468649057/
CM Forum by cravinmild, on Flickr

I used some colored film in the case cause I cant work a can of spray paint

before
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520521795/
_IGP8618 by cravinmild, on Flickr

some simple film from a local sign shop
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5766383959/
_IGP8613 by cravinmild, on Flickr

after
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520524173/
_IGP8624 by cravinmild, on Flickr

I didn't know how to sleeve the water lines on my Corsiar H70 so I invented a new way. I stitched it lol

First cut along length
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5823140217/
_IGP9067 by cravinmild, on Flickr

then stitched up and painted the blue thread with a black marker
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5834230332/
_IGP9089 by cravinmild, on Flickr

so it looks like this now.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5995069192/
_IGP9527 by cravinmild, on Flickr

Ya, I zipstraped the H70 to my 560ti. Worked so well that when I bought a 580 and zipstraped it to that card also.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6137976053/
IMGP9989 by cravinmild, on Flickr

Looks pretty good imo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6313837844/
IMGP0339 by cravinmild, on Flickr

For lighting I went to Ikea and purchased some lighting strips for $20 and placed them behind, under and around the desk for mood. I liked it so much I purchased a second set for the tv that hangs above the tower. This is the corner of my living room. I call it MAN CORNER and I made it. Looks good and costs nearly nothing. You don't have to be a pro builder to hide ugly








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271677/
IMGP0613 by cravinmild, on Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271415/
IMGP0605 by cravinmild, on Flickr
Hope you like my getto rig and my corner


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> cool, I love getto and I love cheap but most of all I love cheap getto
> 
> My getto rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/8468649057/
> CM Forum by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I used some colored film in the case cause I cant work a can of spray paint
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520521795/
> _IGP8618 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> some simple film from a local sign shop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5766383959/
> _IGP8613 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520524173/
> _IGP8624 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know how to sleeve the water lines on my Corsiar H70 so I invented a new way. I stitched it lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First cut along length
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5823140217/
> _IGP9067 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> then stitched up and painted the blue thread with a black marker
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5834230332/
> _IGP9089 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> so it looks like this now.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5995069192/
> _IGP9527 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I zipstraped the H70 to my 560ti. Worked so well that when I bought a 580 and zipstraped it to that card also.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6137976053/
> IMGP9989 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> Looks pretty good imo
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6313837844/
> IMGP0339 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> For lighting I went to Ikea and purchased some lighting strips for $20 and placed them behind, under and around the desk for mood. I liked it so much I purchased a second set for the tv that hangs above the tower. This is the corner of my living room. I call it MAN CORNER and I made it. Looks good and costs nearly nothing. You don't have to be a pro builder to hide ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271677/
> IMGP0613 by cravinmild, on Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271415/
> IMGP0605 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hope you like my getto rig and my corner


At first I was like "Nah, that's not ghetto..." But then... lmao


----------



## cravinmild

ya, first pic looks outta place







Its been fun figuring it all out.

Great thread/club







thanks for letting me post


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> i NEED that keyboard, what is it?
> 
> and no the apple perfectly fits in with the trash theme ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking
> 
> i cant post mine as its not good, not good at all


It's a Ducky Shine II with blue switches. I think it's my favorite component of the entire build, if I had to pick something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Here is mine. Note: the second monitor, and the computer behind the left speaker are not being used, they belong to the wife. The only decent parts of my pc are my 670 ftws. Other than that everything is pretty old. Am I in?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had a second monitor at one point where the MacBook is now. It was some old disgusting 19" Dell. I think it was a 1280x1024. I just got rid of it because I was sick of having no desk space.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> cool, I love getto and I love cheap but most of all I love cheap getto
> 
> My getto rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/8468649057/
> CM Forum by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I used some colored film in the case cause I cant work a can of spray paint
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520521795/
> _IGP8618 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> some simple film from a local sign shop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5766383959/
> _IGP8613 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520524173/
> _IGP8624 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know how to sleeve the water lines on my Corsiar H70 so I invented a new way. I stitched it lol
> 
> First cut along length
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5823140217/
> _IGP9067 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> then stitched up and painted the blue thread with a black marker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5834230332/
> _IGP9089 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> so it looks like this now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5995069192/
> _IGP9527 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I zipstraped the H70 to my 560ti. Worked so well that when I bought a 580 and zipstraped it to that card also.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6137976053/
> IMGP9989 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good imo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6313837844/
> IMGP0339 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> For lighting I went to Ikea and purchased some lighting strips for $20 and placed them behind, under and around the desk for mood. I liked it so much I purchased a second set for the tv that hangs above the tower. This is the corner of my living room. I call it MAN CORNER and I made it. Looks good and costs nearly nothing. You don't have to be a pro builder to hide ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271677/
> IMGP0613 by cravinmild, on Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271415/
> IMGP0605 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hope you like my getto rig and my corner


I have to say, I think you got lucky with getting that AMD edition case. How much did you get it for?


----------



## SeparateElite

Here's my setup!

Nothing is to new besides the keyboard and headset. Everything else is relatively outdated in terms of new pc hardware. I spend a lot of my time here.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I have to say, I think you got lucky with getting that AMD edition case. How much did you get it for?


I paid $170 for the case about 3 years back. It was ordered for a build by a local pc shop but as they were waiting for parts to arrive they sold me this case and added another to their waiting order. Things like this case are just not sold in my town, I was really lucky that day


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeparateElite*
> 
> Here's my setup!
> 
> Nothing is to new besides the keyboard and headset. Everything else is relatively outdated in terms of new pc hardware. I spend a lot of my time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, is that a Logitech G930 headset? How do you like it?


----------



## HesterDW

LOL you actually made this smh.


It's not in the picture but the left speaker was placed about half a foot from a wall corner leading to my doorway. I had to turn sideways and shuffle like a crab to get out of my room.


----------



## SeparateElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Nice, is that a Logitech G930 headset? How do you like it?


It's actually the G35 (Wired Version) and I like it a lot.


----------



## cravinmild

Those g35 have some increadible bass. Borrowed one for the night and I'm almost certain it liquefied part of my brain.


----------



## SeparateElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Those g35 have some increadible bass. Borrowed one for the night and I'm almost certain it liquefied part of my brain.


Great 7.1 virtualization, too!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Here is mine. Nothing fancy. Only new thing is my case. The rest of it is 3+ years old.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a friend gave me new speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on my super old desk that I hit my knees on everyday.


Your friend gave you M-Audio speakers?? That is an awesome friend!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Your friend gave you M-Audio speakers?? That is an awesome friend!


Why aren't my friends that awesome?







lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

So am I still too past average to join? Someone else had a similar rig.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Your friend gave you M-Audio speakers?? That is an awesome friend!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Why aren't my friends that awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


He actually gave me a lot of stuff

. 

Speakers, Speakers, fog machine, lights, laser light, stands, cables, disco ball, and spot light.

The speakers need some work. One of the M-Audio BX8a's need new capacitors, but that isn't too difficult to fix and one of the behringers wont power on. I need to look into that.

Not bad for free though


----------



## Azefore

^ Well I'll be dipped


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> He actually gave me a lot of stuff
> .
> 
> 
> Speakers, Speakers, fog machine, lights, laser light, stands, cables, disco ball, and spot light.
> The speakers need some work. One of the M-Audio BX8a's need new capacitors, but that isn't too difficult to fix and one of the behringers wont power on. I need to look into that.
> 
> Not bad for free though


May I have this friends name and address? He is now my best friend.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> May I have this friends name and address? He is now my best friend.


lol I actually don't have his address anymore. He moved and didn't have room for his "spare" equipment.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> lol I actually don't have his address anymore. He moved and didn't have room for his "spare" equipment.


----------



## JTHMfreak

At one point I was trying to sell my M-audio AV40s out the door for around $80


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I just scored a pair of Beovox C75's in mint condition for $15 last weekend. Old school, but they are awesome speakers. One piece aluminum boxes FTW!

I also got a Beomaster 1900 as well, but it doesn't work. Still a fine piece of audio art, though.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I just scored a pair of Beovox C75's in mint condition for $15 last weekend. Old school, but they are awesome speakers. One piece aluminum boxes FTW!


Now you know you can't say something like that without posting pics!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Now you know you can't say something like that without posting pics!


Cherry wood on the sides, not plastic, and so much brushed aluminum...




The aluminum on these boxes is a little over an 1/8" thick.




I don't have a working receiver at the moment, so I haven't had a chance to plug them in, but I heard them at the sale I got them at. They had them hooked to a pristine Beomaster 4000. The 1900 and the speakers I got for $20 total. Came with the original manual, and all the paperwork, service records for it's whole life and the original purchase receipt for almost $1,000 for the 1900 and the C75's back in '79.

I'm still debating on keeping the speakers original or replacing everything but the box. I'm sure some Daytons would sound real nice in those awesome aluminum boxes. lol


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> May I have this friends name and address? He is now my best friend.


BAHAHA!


----------



## Esguelha

http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc9400b.jpg/

http://img703.imageshack.us/i/dsc9401r.jpg/

http://img826.imageshack.us/i/dsc9422p.jpg/

I think I can join. My rig is pretty average, does the job, the keyboard is just a cheapo membrane one and my monitor is only 18.5 inches. The mouse is a Logitech G5.
The pictures are somewhat overexposed but it's hard not to because there's a window right on the back of the desk. I think it looks pretty clean though, I don't like messy setups.

It will be getting some upgrades soon, though. A 26 inch 1200p monitor is coming next week and a mechanical keyboard along with some nice speakers (probably some Logitech Z623s) should be following in the beginning of May.


----------



## Blindrage606

This thread should be merged with the official computer room pics thread.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Subbed









Some nice "average" looking room there









(i may just dare and post mine, but need to clean up a bit first)


----------



## cravinmild

No don't clean up we want to see what you're liking your natural habitat


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> No don't clean up we want to see what you're liking your natural habitat


This.
Do it for Science!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> This.
> Do it for Science!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. Creative. But hey - where's your PSU?


----------



## Spritanium

Not sure if my room qualifies as "average", but it's certainly not overly fancy :U

My desk:



TV area:



And my back wall, with my PC's rear speakers alongside a Luigi's Mansion poster and signed Reel Big Fish album art thing:



All taken in awful lighting with my Evo 3D. I need to buy a camera.


----------



## TokiHacker

Evo 3d... Was popular for a total for 30mins.







but nice room!


----------



## Jamar2013

My desktop


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Not sure if my room qualifies as "average", but it's certainly not overly fancy :U
> 
> My desk:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV area:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my back wall, with my PC's rear speakers alongside a Luigi's Mansion poster and signed Reel Big Fish album art thing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All taken in awful lighting with my Evo 3D. I need to buy a camera.


I'd say that's borderline average. By the way, which monitor do you use for gaming? Left or right? I'm asking because I don't really notice that one is centered, so I think it'd be kinda awkward to have your head turned a little to one side the whole time.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Evo 3d... Was popular for a total for 30mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nice room!


It was the best phone Virgin Mobile had at the time. Plus, I have Jelly Bean on it now, so it's all good


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'd say that's borderline average. By the way, which monitor do you use for gaming? Left or right? I'm asking because I don't really notice that one is centered, so I think it'd be kinda awkward to have your head turned a little to one side the whole time.


The left one is my primary monitor. Turning my head a little doesn't bother me at all, though I would like to get a third screen to put in the center. If only I had room D:


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Not sure if my room qualifies as "average", but it's certainly not overly fancy :U
> 
> My desk:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd say it's not average but it's pretty darn cool.


----------



## Erick Silver

First my desk:
The Materials
And my Helper, Smokey the Cat
3/4"Tx2'Wx4'L MDF was $10.97


This is with the Faux Leather Contact Paper installed. $7.48/roll 18"Wx15'L
Most of the assembly time was used on making sure there were no bubbles and trying to get the corners right.


The Leg Brackets were placed 2" from the edge of the table. Brackets were $2.48 a piece


2 legs installed. Legs are 28" tall. Plain square(Parsons style) $9.25/each


Finished product


I have not stained/painted the legs yet. I will be painting them black at a later date.

And here is my setup:





Cooler Master HAF922
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t OC to 3.8Ghz
Cosair H60 in Push/Pull set to intake
2x4GB GSkill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
EVGA GTX560SE
Antec High Current Gamer 620W PSU
Dell S2209W
Samsung SyncMaster 226BW
Seagate Barracuda 250GB 7200 rpm OS Drive
Samsung Spinpoint 320GB 7200 RPM Games drive
Seagate Barracuda 500GB Music, Movie, Picture Storage drive


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> This thread should be merged with the official computer room pics thread.






































@ This comment.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> You obviously don't get the point of the thread. Feel free to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of these aren't quite what I meant by "average".... I'm trying to come up with a good way to put it to make it easier to understand, when I do I'll update the OP.*


I dunno. I' say my build is average. No fancyschmancy new i7 or AMD processor, No custom loop, no superdeeduper modded case, no $300+ GPU, no SLI setup. Everything in my build can be bought used relatively cheap by todays market standards. Almost every piece of hardware I have I bought used here on OCN. Heck my monitors are even mismatched. I don't upgrade every time some new architechture comes out. I'd say the average price range for the average computer should be around $300-$500+/-

I think that todays "average" computer is an older 4 or 6 core processor and mobo to support it, minimum 8GB RAM, 1 GPU, Simple unmodded aftermarket case. Things that you can get easily and painlessly.


----------



## SeparateElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Not sure if my room qualifies as "average", but it's certainly not overly fancy :U
> 
> My desk:
> 
> 
> 
> TV area:
> 
> 
> 
> And my back wall, with my PC's rear speakers alongside a Luigi's Mansion poster and signed Reel Big Fish album art thing:
> 
> 
> 
> All taken in awful lighting with my Evo 3D. I need to buy a camera.


That looks really good. Nice and clean. I wish I could have dual monitors... Too bad they don't sell my monitor anymore. I would be OCD about having a second monitor that's not the exact same type.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> You obviously don't get the point of the thread. Feel free to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these aren't quite what I meant by "average".... I'm trying to come up with a good way to put it to make it easier to understand, when I do I'll update the OP.


How about a dollar limit sans storage?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Not sure if my room qualifies as "average", but it's certainly not overly fancy :U
> 
> My desk:
> 
> 
> 
> All taken in awful lighting with my Evo 3D. I need to buy a camera.


That Super Mario 64 poster is the teets...is it fabric? Im about to get this one.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/101281223/46x32-inch-huge-super-mario-64-poster


----------



## JTHMfreak

Well, are we talking about the average person? Or the average person on OCN? Big difference. I would say the average person on OCN has a SLI or Xfire setup. I would even say my setup is average. Most of parts are old. The reason I was able to afford 2 gpus is because I went without things such as a sound card, spiffy headset, and no ssd. Heck my mouse is a hand-me-down oem HP mouse from my inlaws. My m-audios have been fixed myself with tons of zip ties on the inside. And I'm single monitor


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I dunno. I' say my build is average. No fancyschmancy new i7 or AMD processor, No custom loop, no superdeeduper modded case, no $300+ GPU, no SLI setup. Everything in my build can be bought used relatively cheap by todays market standards. Almost every piece of hardware I have I bought used here on OCN. Heck my monitors are even mismatched. I don't upgrade every time some new architechture comes out. I'd say the average price range for the average computer should be around $300-$500+/-
> 
> I think that todays "average" computer is an older 4 or 6 core processor and mobo to support it, minimum 8GB RAM, 1 GPU, Simple unmodded aftermarket case. Things that you can get easily and painlessly.


I like that general estimate on the average build. However, I think the price range you decided on was a little low. I have exactly what you said the average computer was, but I paid around one grand for it, and went from there. However, I did buy everything new on Newegg, and I don't know if your price range was for new or used parts. That's just my opinion.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I like that general estimate on the average build. However, I think the price range you decided on was a little low. I have exactly what you said the average computer was, but I paid around one grand for it, and went from there. However, I did buy everything new on Newegg, and I don't know if your price range was for new or used parts. That's just my opinion.


Short of storage I have a grand in my Mac Pro..but if I posted that here there'd be no end of complaints..I think there ought to be a 1K limit but it should include Hard drive and displays..


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That Super Mario 64 poster is the teets...is it fabric? Im about to get this one.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/101281223/46x32-inch-huge-super-mario-64-poster


It's actually the same one.

It's pretty cool; you can tell it's pretty low-res when you get up close, but that's to be expected with a cover art from 1996.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Asking someone to leave a thread because they don't agree with you isn't what OCN is about.
> 
> Average is subjective and honestly, this thread could be redone a thousand times and it would still fit the requirements of the "Official Computer Room" thread. All that threads like these do is fragment the community and where posts are most concentrated. *This is an incredibly unnecessary thread* and sounds like a reach attempt at e-peen glory by making your "own" thread-club/whatever that already exist. Don't justify it because you didn't receive a pat on the back in another thread for how average your setup is, such is the way of the internet.


Wrong, there are many computers here that cost what small cars do it give the false impression that if I don't have 5K wrapped up in black box i can't be an enthusiast. The reality of the situation is that most people can't afford to small car money into a computer..since computers like this get over shadowed buy the top dollar rigs in the other thread, this thread has value.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> *Wrong*, there are many computers here that cost what small cars do it *give the false impression that if I don't have 5K wrapped up in black box i can't be an enthusiast.* The reality of the situation is that most people can't afford to small car money into a computer..*since computers like this get over shadowed buy the top dollar rigs in the other thread, this thread has value.*


How could I be wrong based upon an opinion or "impression"?

The impression is exactly as it is, rooted in opinion and perception. In recalling the content of the "Official Computer Room" thread, the idea isn't to devalue other setups or to be more equal than one another based on a 5k blackbox. Who said that you have to have a 1k+ computer to be an enthusiast? Just because one doesn't receive the community blessing as do top modders and rigs does not mean that is it "overshadowed".

I have personally pulled great ideas from a poor man's setup as well as the higher end setups, and to no avail have felt lesser of the two.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeparateElite*
> 
> Here's my setup!
> 
> Nothing is to new besides the keyboard and headset. Everything else is relatively outdated in terms of new pc hardware. I spend a lot of my time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This basement looks incredibly homey and perfect for a small LAN party!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Some of these aren't quite what I meant by "average".... I'm trying to come up with a good way to put it to make it easier to understand, when I do I'll update the OP.


It really depends on how you define "average." All of the PC's in this thread are probably faster than 90% of the general public's PC's. They're pretty much only "average" when you compare them to the insane, ultra high-end setups some people on OCN and other hardware enthusiast websites have.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> How could I be wrong based upon an opinion or "impression"?
> 
> The impression is exactly as it is, rooted in opinion and perception. In recalling the content of the "Official Computer Room" thread, the idea isn't to devalue other setups or to be more equal than one another based on a 5k blackbox. Who said that you have to have a 1k+ computer to be an enthusiast? Just because one doesn't receive the community blessing as do top modders and rigs does not mean that is it "overshadowed".
> 
> I have personally pulled great ideas from a poor man's setup as well as the higher end setups, and to no avail have felt lesser of the two.


If you'd read the post that spawned this thread you'd understand.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> If you'd read the post that spawned this thread you'd understand.


Which are addressed in my earlier post(s).

Back to square one.


----------



## MKUL7R4

I honestly want to see someone who is insanely good at video games post up their poverty rig. I know there are people out there that are destroying me on Starcraft 2 using $200 laptops, $5 keyboards and mice with a broken right-click button.

I remember seeing a video of Fear (Pro Dota 2 player) playing on a CRT monitor with his mouse on a book, although I'm sure he's upgraded by now


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> If you'd read the post that spawned this thread you'd understand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Which are addressed in my earlier post(s).
> 
> Back to square one.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Which are addressed in my earlier post(s).
> 
> Back to square one.


Only in the broad sense..

My best friend in HS father was a heart surgeon people mistook their house for a hotel, the best part was he owned the beach behind his house so we shark fished there..my parents being
teachers owned a much more modest home on a canal but I had a boat. (that took a bunch of maintenance) both are houses and on the water so they must be the same, and belong in the same conversation right???


----------



## SeparateElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> This basement looks incredibly homey and perfect for a small LAN party!


Thanks!









And with that said, I shall throw an OCN LAN party in my basement.


----------



## cravinmild

OMG, I cant understand why someone would complain that their rig is not a big enough pos to post in this thread. Honestly if you don't like the terms of the thread just walk away and quite trolling it. The OP has made it clear what is expected. Post your pics all you want but if they are dismissed than drop it and quite acting like a big baby. Get a life and quite arguing for the sake of it...." whhoooooo I have an opinion and must force it one someone"

Go start your own thread titled "Better than average but not as good as others pc pics and rooms" thread


----------



## GermanyChris

My Mac lives in the perimeters..surly you guys can beat the Mac Pro..even if I bought it used..


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> No don't clean up we want to see what you're liking your natural habitat


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> This.
> Do it for Science!
> 
> ...


I hope this qualifies as "Average" and not "disgusting"


----------



## Nitrogannex

I'd say I have a pretty average setup, maybe higher end average, but average




My favorite piece of wall art, Number 1394/1991


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Short of storage I have a grand in my Mac Pro..but if I posted that here there'd be no end of complaints..I think there ought to be a 1K limit but it should include Hard drive and displays..


I like that 1K standard. That'd mean that I'd be breaking the rule, though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> I hope this qualifies as "Average" and not "disgusting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it; not disgusting at all. My only big problem is that it appears to be a bit... sideways...


----------



## john1016

I wish I had some older pics of my hp under a desk with a free crt screen an a 30+ year old kids desk that was only big enough fit the screen. I had to use a wooden folding table for my mouse and keyboard, lol. Played games for over a year that way.

Then joined OCN and pc's became my money pit.


----------



## knifemind

Good thread.

My Rig. Squeezed a Kraken x60 into a Xigmatek Asgard. Had to mount the fans on the top of the case.




And my "computer room" Yes it's a mess, but the lady doesn't care too much about this room as long as she gets to keep the rest of the house how she wants it. And yes, I like to hoard things.




And that white blanket under the folding table....that's Jerome's blanket. This is "his" room. He's the best dog ever.


----------



## Accuracy158

"Average" meaning what? ...Limited budget / goodies. I'm not sure I as totally excited by separate thread as some of the other people here. Does it really have to be competitive? Besides "average" is left up to the individuals point of view.


----------



## cravinmild

I want to see someone house there components in a cardboard box.... that should win an award lol


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> And that white blanket under the folding table....that's Jerome's blanket. This is "his" room. He's the best dog ever.


At the risk of sounding dumb....I gotta say that doesn't look like a dog.


----------



## deafboy

OCN "average" isn't really average. I'd consider many of these rigs above average, including the OPs.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Hester I was thinking the same


----------



## knifemind

No, he's a pig. I just like to tease him about being a dog.


----------



## cravinmild

I thought it was but ... Ya know lol. Like asking a fat chick when she is due only to find she is just fat and not expecting. Anyways nice pig:thumb:


----------



## Volvo

Joe average checking in from my office.

This is ghetto.


----------



## zer0patches

Welcome to the disaster area that is my office.

















"Organized" Chaos.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'd like to, but that gets real expensive, real fast, and I don't have a ton of fish experience to begin with.
> These are fine. Just looking for the average stuff, doesn't have to be ghetto. I just don't want the massive water cooled 50 GPU server room, dim the lights for the whole block when you hit the power button rigs here. lol
> Glad to have you aboard!
> Probably won't be as popular as the other threads, but meh... I like seeing rigs along the same line as my own.


Go with African Cichlids!!!


----------



## Lshuman

Started from the bottom!!!!




Now i'm here!!!


----------



## knifemind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Welcome to the disaster area that is my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Organized" Chaos.


Looks very 'used'. I approve.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I like it; not disgusting at all. My only big problem is that it appears to be a bit... sideways...


lol, thank you, and sorry, stupid iPhone takes them as they appear "ok" but once uploaded it wouldnt let me update/edit


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Welcome to the disaster area that is my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Organized" Chaos.


That's pretty average to me, with the mess and all, except for the... fan... cube... that you call the "Mountain Mods Extended Ascension".








Really, though. Other than that behemoth, I approve.


----------



## Shpongle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Welcome to the disaster area that is my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Organized" Chaos.


Well your room certainly belongs here but that MM Ascension looks a little too above average









This is a fairly old picture of my set up. I've added a second monitor that sits off to the left and my rig sits on the floor instead of on that filing cabinet.



Also my desk is beat to hell, so that should count for something.


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*


ohhh myyy goddd OP i want that wall mounted star. and to color it red.









Personally cant put my setup in here, but i love seeing creative inventions (ghetto riggings, more like genius riggings)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> Started from the bottom!!!!
> Now i'm here!!!


Started from the bottom,
Now my whole rig f****** here!!!









Case looks nice. Do you miss all those fans though?


----------



## bdenpaka

This was my first 'custom' PC. I had an E6400 with an HD4830!


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> cool, I love getto and I love cheap but most of all I love cheap getto
> 
> My getto rig
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/8468649057/
> CM Forum by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> I used some colored film in the case cause I cant work a can of spray paint
> 
> before
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520521795/
> _IGP8618 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> some simple film from a local sign shop
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5766383959/
> _IGP8613 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> after
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5520524173/
> _IGP8624 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> I didn't know how to sleeve the water lines on my Corsiar H70 so I invented a new way. I stitched it lol
> 
> First cut along length
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5823140217/
> _IGP9067 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> then stitched up and painted the blue thread with a black marker
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5834230332/
> _IGP9089 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> so it looks like this now.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/5995069192/
> _IGP9527 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> Ya, I zipstraped the H70 to my 560ti. Worked so well that when I bought a 580 and zipstraped it to that card also.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6137976053/
> IMGP9989 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> Looks pretty good imo
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6313837844/
> IMGP0339 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> For lighting I went to Ikea and purchased some lighting strips for $20 and placed them behind, under and around the desk for mood. I liked it so much I purchased a second set for the tv that hangs above the tower. This is the corner of my living room. I call it MAN CORNER and I made it. Looks good and costs nearly nothing. You don't have to be a pro builder to hide ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271677/
> IMGP0613 by cravinmild, on Flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/6948271415/
> IMGP0605 by cravinmild, on Flickr
> Hope you like my getto rig and my corner


Awesome man!!!!!


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Welcome to the disaster area that is my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Organized" Chaos.


This setup isn't even close to belonging here, that MM case is quite rare, beastly PC and 5 monitors. How is that average? It's just messy, not average.


----------



## Dan the bloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That's a hard award to win, my friend. lol


Well here goes












I want more stuff for my walls, seeing as this room is where i spend most of my uni life









Also, a copy of one of my girlfriends paintings:


----------



## zer0patches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> This setup isn't even close to belonging here, that MM case is quite rare, beastly PC and 5 monitors. How is that average? It's just messy, not average.


Hrm. I thought I had an average rig for this place ???









In almost every thread I read I see PC's that put mine to shame.


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Hrm. I thought I had an average rig for this place ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In almost every thread I read I see PC's that put mine to shame.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the disaster area that is my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Organized" Chaos.


5 monitors, Tri-SLI and a giant cube of PC case? NOT AVERAGE ENOUGH!!!! STONE HIM!!!!!!!









looks quite a cozy office though









but yeah this thread will never work because you can't really define average.


----------



## TokiHacker

What kind of case is that?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> What kind of case is that?


It would be a Mountain Mods Extended Ascension


----------



## HPE1000

Wow, this thread blew up


----------



## Jester435

I do enjoy the arguing of what is average or not average.

I like this thread because it is more interesting to see what normal setups look like. I guess I just never have understood the enthusiast build because I spend my money on more hobbies than just PC's


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I do enjoy the arguing of what is average or not average.
> 
> I like this thread because it is more interesting to see what normal setups look like. I guess I just never have understood the enthusiast build because I spend my money on more hobbies than just PC's


I spend my money on taking care of my girlfriend and my baby who is going to be born this August. I have no money to spend on my computer


----------



## t0adphr0g

My Gaming / Workstation.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I spend my money on taking care of my girlfriend and my baby who is going to be born this August. I have no money to spend on my computer


I feel you on that. My wife s graduating with her accounting degree this December and I start grad school spring 2014. I have zero school debt!

I also have a really good job, but I have to support a family. I worked 7am-11pm the last few weeks getting our business tax returns done. I have no time to game, so I haven't wanted to upgrade my PC. It makes me wonder how many rigs on here are bought with credit.

Dont get me wrong, I love OCN and being able to talk about one of my hobbies, but some peoples setups don't match the rooms they are in. If that makes sense.


----------



## Caples

I'll pop by with some pictures after my PT test this morning. Can't post as I am at work at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I spend my money on taking care of my girlfriend and my baby who is going to be born this August. I have no money to spend on my computer


And wouldn't you just love to get a case with better air flow? I got tired of it and simply removed all the panels on my LBA. Real open air is so much better.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Sorry for bad ligting,10:33 PM here in Bulgaria. I think my setup is pretty average,especially with that GPU(the cpu is fine though)
I'm still 15 so i live with my parents thus i only have to pay for the PC's.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad ligting,10:33 PM here in Bulgaria. I think my setup is pretty average,especially with that GPU(the cpu is fine though)
> I'm still 15 so i live with my parents thus i only have to pay for the PC's.


I still don't understand why 12-16 year olds feel the need to randomly slip their age in every post. I see it so much on forums lol.


----------



## HPE1000

I am not sure, I see it all the time. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I do enjoy the arguing of what is average or not average.
> 
> I like this thread because it is more interesting to see what normal setups look like. I guess I just never have understood the enthusiast build because I spend my money on more hobbies than just PC's


Yessir! I enjoy the bickering as well. It IS a matter of opinion, however, I'm working on a definition for this thread to keep the arguing down. Feel free to message me ideas on this. So far I'm thinking $1200 limit for the case, everything in it, and monitors. No more than dual monitors unless very mismatched. (Such as I technically have dual monitors, but one is a wide screen, and the other is a square.) I have some other things in mind, but I'm not 100% on them.

As for those of you that think this thread doesn't need to exist at all: Leave. You don't HAVE to come in here. Yes, I made this thread because I, and many others, get ignored in the other threads because we didn't/can't spend a ton of money on our rigs and the areas our rigs are in. OCN is a community for enthusiasts of the PC hobby in general. Not just those that spend huge sums of money on their rigs. I'm sure you folks will argue with this, and STILL won't get it, and I will ignore you. I ask that the rest of you kind folks also ignore these people and eventually, they will go away.









I'm glad to see such a good response in here. Didn't expect to get on after 24 hours of being away and see so many new replies.


----------



## Jester435

you created a thread that appeals to more people because not everyone wants to spend big money on a hobby. I have found that most people with insane setups work in the industry. I literally only use my rig on the weekends.

That is a big reason the computer room / office thread appealed to me. I dont really care about switching my gpu every few months for benchmarks and scores.

I really like seeing peoples setups because it has helped me in choosing items for my home office.

I do like the idea of a Dollar amount limit. It will also help OCN members who have scored some major good deals. I always like hearing about those!

It was a great idea!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yessir! I enjoy the bickering as well. It IS a matter of opinion, however, I'm working on a definition for this thread to keep the arguing down. Feel free to message me ideas on this. So far I'm thinking $1200 limit for the case, everything in it, and monitors. No more than dual monitors unless very mismatched. (Such as I technically have dual monitors, but one is a wide screen, and the other is a square.) I have some other things in mind, but I'm not 100% on them.
> 
> As for those of you that think this thread doesn't need to exist at all: Leave. You don't HAVE to come in here. Yes, I made this thread because I, and many others, get ignored in the other threads because we didn't/can't spend a ton of money on our rigs and the areas our rigs are in. OCN is a community for enthusiasts of the PC hobby in general. Not just those that spend huge sums of money on their rigs. I'm sure you folks will argue with this, and STILL won't get it, and I will ignore you. I ask that the rest of you kind folks also ignore these people and eventually, they will go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see such a good response in here. Didn't expect to get on after 24 hours of being away and see so many new replies.


Couldn't have said it better myself, to keep it short.


----------



## NeoReaper

To the OP
That isnt the Cyborg V7 Keyboard, thats the Exact same as mine, The Madcatz Cyborg V5.
(for some reason in the Device manager mine is called the Saitek Eclipse V5)


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Welcome to the disaster area that is my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Organized" Chaos.


Thermaltake ArmorPlus(Armor+) VH6000BWS... my first "high end" case. Man I hated that thing and cut myself more times than I can remember on it, lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> To the OP
> That isnt the Cyborg V7 Keyboard, thats the Exact same as mine, The Madcatz Cyborg V5.
> (for some reason in the Device manager mine is called the Saitek Eclipse V5)


Yeah, the V7 was the only one I could find in there. lol I thought I changed it, but I guess I didn't save it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> No more than $1200 spent on the rig, and monitors.


That isn't "average" That's pretty much low end especially on OCN. My GPU alone pretty much makes me ineligible.


----------



## HPE1000

You are missing the point...

1200$ on a rig isnt low end


----------



## NeoReaper

I haven't spent much on this PC nor my Monitor, keyboard, Mouse... ETC (Room needs a repaint) but I think for my age, this would be a bit average for Teens who start gaming.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That isn't "average" That's pretty much low end especially on OCN. My GPU alone pretty much makes me ineligible.


This thread is for AVERAGE rooms and rigs, 1200$ is a max for an average build in my mind, honestly I think that is on the high side, I would say 950-1000 is average tops.

I think his rules are acceptable, I am not sure what you are trying to do, either try to brag or bend the rules, not sure.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I still don't understand why 12-16 year olds feel the need to randomly slip their age in every post. I see it so much on forums lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I haven't spent much on this PC nor my Monitor, keyboard, Mouse... ETC (Room needs a repaint) but I think for my age, this would be a bit average for Teens who start gaming.


I knew it would only be a matter of time before another one did it.







LOL just poking fun, but you guys do this a lot.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That isn't "average" That's pretty much low end especially on OCN. My GPU alone pretty much makes me ineligible.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for AVERAGE rooms and rigs, 1200$ is a max for an average build in my mind, honestly I think that is on the high side, I would say 950-1000 is average tops.
> 
> I think his rules are acceptable, I am not sure what you are trying to do, either try to brag or bend the rules, not sure.
Click to expand...

I don't think it should be a hard limit, It says in rigbuilder that I paid 2112 for my rig. Now, I know it isn't worth that, maybe it should be based on value and not purchase price


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This thread is for AVERAGE rooms and rigs, 1200$ is a max for an average build in my mind, honestly I think that is on the high side, I would say 950-1000 is average tops.
> 
> I think his rules are acceptable, I am not sure what you are trying to do, either try to brag or bend the rules, not sure.


Bragging that he bought a titan, but has a single korean monitor..

I do enjoy those kids..


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I still don't understand why 12-16 year olds feel the need to randomly slip their age in every post. I see it so much on forums lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I haven't spent much on this PC nor my Monitor, keyboard, Mouse... ETC (Room needs a repaint) but I think for my age, this would be a bit average for Teens who start gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it would only be a matter of time before another one did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL just poking fun, but you guys do this a lot.
Click to expand...

Teens, does it really give away the age? xD


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I spend my money on taking care of my girlfriend and my baby who is going to be born this August. I have no money to spend on my computer


Congrats man, what day in August? I'm the 9th


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That isn't "average" That's pretty much low end especially on OCN. My GPU alone pretty much makes me ineligible.


I have spent roughly $1400 on my rig, my monitors, speakers, keyboard and mouse. Keep in mind, this was bought part by part over the last several years. I bought a case and enough to make it run with on-board graphics and sound to start with. Spent about $600 in one shot. Then slowly upgraded piece by piece to the rig I have now.

A person can build a rig that will run modern games decently for about $500. (Not including a monitor.) A low dollar gaming rig that will run new games is what I would consider average. A high dollar rig from several years ago would also fall into average...

This thread is about the rigs that don't run almost every game on ultra, the ones that will run a game on mostly high, but it does it at 25FPS, and the rooms that aren't pristine with new furniture all of the time. The ones that get overlooked in every other thread because they aren't high dollar, and to most people, just aren't that impressive. I don't know how I could better explain it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have spent roughly $1400 on my rig, my monitors, speakers, keyboard and mouse. Keep in mind, this was bought part by part over the last several years. I bought a case and enough to make it run with on-board graphics and sound to start with. Spent about $600 in one shot. Then slowly upgraded piece by piece to the rig I have now.
> 
> A person can build a rig that will run modern games decently for about $500. (Not including a monitor.) A low dollar gaming rig that will run new games is what I would consider average. A high dollar rig from several years ago would also fall into average...
> 
> This thread is about the rigs that don't run almost every game on ultra, the ones that will run a game on mostly high, but it does it at 25FPS, and the rooms that aren't pristine with new furniture all of the time. The ones that get overlooked in every other thread because they aren't high dollar, and to most people, just aren't that impressive. I don't know how I could better explain it.


That seems fair to do it based on how well games will run on the pc I suppose.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Teens, does it really give away the age? xD


I bet you're in that age group though...DONT LIEEE!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This thread is for AVERAGE rooms and rigs, 1200$ is a max for an average build in my mind, honestly I think that is on the high side, I would say 950-1000 is average tops.
> 
> I think his rules are acceptable, I am not sure what you are trying to do, either try to brag or bend the rules, not sure.


$1200 is a little high, I was thinking $900-$1000, but I figure there are a lot of folks out there that spent a lot on one component that may push them over that $1k limit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I don't think it should be a hard limit, It says in rigbuilder that I paid 2112 for my rig. Now, I know it isn't worth that, maybe it should be based on value and not purchase price


The limit is just for the rig and the monitors. Excluding everything else. I spent about $1400 on my entire setup. And about $1000 on the rig and monitors.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Starting from scratch with absolutely nothing will put you at about the 1200 mark though. Speakers, mouse, kb, etc


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Congrats man, what day in August? I'm the 9th


Thank you! August 22nd is the due date, but if he is anything like me he will be in there a little bit longer


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thank you! August 22nd is the due date, but if he is anything like me he will be in there a little bit longer


How you guys like Corona? We were thinking of maybe buying a place there


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How you guys like Corona? We were thinking of maybe buying a place there


Well since you are in Ontario you are used to traffic. Corona is fairly big now and all depends on where you are looking to buy. South Corona is nice, but you only have the 15 freeway to get in or out of any area. I live near the center of town, but in the hills so I am out of the heart of Corona. I have lived in South Corona, West Corona, and now Mid Corona and the best place I have lived is West Corona. Easy freeway access and lots of options for going out. Only downside is traffic, but hey you are in So-Cal. Would be nice to have another OCN member here!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Starting from scratch with absolutely nothing will put you at about the 1200 mark though. Speakers, mouse, kb, etc


this, and also like I said, the prices of things drop, Now way is a stock 560ti worth the $240 i paid, nor is a 300gb Raptor worth $150


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> this, and also like I said, the prices of things drop, Now way is a stock 560ti worth the $240 i paid, nor is a 300gb Raptor worth $150


I remember paying about that for a 36GB Raptor when they first came out. I actually got two of them for a raid 0 and both died on me right after warranty. I was upset lol


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> this, and also like I said, the prices of things drop, Now way is a stock 560ti worth the $240 i paid, nor is a 300gb Raptor worth $150


If you use what your setup is worth in Present dollars then it clears up a lot of the confusion.

What you paid at the time is not what your current setup is worth. I almost bought a 2nd rig for $400 that had a Intel CPU that was worth over 1k when new. It was a sweet little setup, but I didnt want to spend that much money and have to deal with problems.

I think the 1K mark is good. I always look at peoples sig rig and surprised at how most of the setup on OCN are not enthusiast extreme builds.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Well since you are in Ontario you are used to traffic. Corona is fairly big now and all depends on where you are looking to buy. South Corona is nice, but you only have the 15 freeway to get in or out of any area. I live near the center of town, but in the hills so I am out of the heart of Corona. I have lived in South Corona, West Corona, and now Mid Corona and the best place I have lived is West Corona. Easy freeway access and lots of options for going out. Only downside is traffic, but hey you are in So-Cal. Would be nice to have another OCN member here!


Well she does not want to be east of the 15 as she works in Long beach, and out budget tops out at 190k I think since I am in school and stay at home dad at the moment


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Well since you are in Ontario you are used to traffic.


...and hail storms in mid-April


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> ...and hail storms in mid-April


Ontario California


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Ontario California


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> this, and also like I said, the prices of things drop, Now way is a stock 560ti worth the $240 i paid, nor is a 300gb Raptor worth $150


Exactly, the only thing I have upgraded in the last 2 years is gpus.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Well she does not want to be east of the 15 as she works in Long beach, and out budget tops out at 190k I think since I am in school and stay at home dad at the moment


I'd check out off of Serfas Club and the 91 good area and you might be able to find a home in that budget


----------



## Caples

This has been done over the last few years of being stationed in Korea. The second 570 I picked up for pretty cheap from Reddit. It's still on a Z68 board and a 2500k. I'm also in between work on the case, so don't mind the mess.


----------



## kmac20

If I posted a picture of how ghetto my setup is you guys would all laud me as the winner of the thread. I got wires ALL OVER my room, connecting this speaker to that, this monitor to that video card, etc etc. Pretty hazardous to walk around actually.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> This has been done over the last few years of being stationed in Korea. The second 570 I picked up for pretty cheap from Reddit. It's still on a Z68 board and a 2500k. I'm also in between work on the case, so don't mind the mess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you like the Lanboy Air? I almost got one instead of my Storm Scout, but it had bad reviews at the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> If I posted a picture of how ghetto my setup is you guys would all laud me as the winner of the thread. I got wires ALL OVER my room, connecting this speaker to that, this monitor to that video card, etc etc. Pretty hazardous to walk around actually.


Let's see it!


----------



## Caples

It's a pain with the panels on. The thing is a dust magnet. With them off it's just fine. I actually quite like the whole bare frame look it has right now. Might strip it down even further.


----------



## Schematics

Sorry these pictures are so horrible, but I had to take them with my phone because I lost my usb cable for my camera.

My pc stand is a small shelf from walmart, main audio is an old Pioneer XR-3000 with Solid monitors.
My desk is made of 1 inch plywood wrapped with a black sheet and is sitting on top of a night stand with two very roomy drawers and two L brackets mounted to the wall.




And here is my girlfriend's desk. It's pretty much made the same way but a corner desk instead.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> This has been done over the last few years of being stationed in Korea. The second 570 I picked up for pretty cheap from Reddit. It's still on a Z68 board and a 2500k. I'm also in between work on the case, so don't mind the mess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty cool... not average though.


----------



## Caples

I would say it's pretty average. I've been adding on to it over a number of years, so it looks a lot more than it really is, since I got quite a few parts used.


----------



## bdenpaka

Here's my room, and Windows 8 will not let it rotate any other orientation. I tried resaving it and uploading it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Windows 8 is a PITA sometimes. Nice room.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I would say it's pretty average. I've been adding on to it over a number of years, so it looks a lot more than it really is, since I got quite a few parts used.


You see, this is why I don't think this thread is gonna work. Yeah, your setup might be average in terms of cost but that's not the point here. Most people don't have SLI nor triple monitors, 5.1 sound and an expensive mechanical keyboard. You might have gotten good deals and kept it cheap but it isn't average.


----------



## Ramzinho

Here is my corner. in the living room


----------



## Azefore

^ Acoustic foamed living room, not so average







jk, looks good


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ Acoustic foamed living room, not so average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk, looks good


well it's my father in law's gift


----------



## Ramzinho

Double posted. so let's use it. 

and yeah that's the Rock on TV








and don't mind that cheesy old living room table. my nephew just broke the glass nice one


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Rules have been slightly updated. Still looking for suggestions on further rules, message me if you have ideas.


----------



## coolbrezz

Here is my very dusty case after taking theses pics i ordered some filters


----------



## Ramzinho

woow man. you need some cable management in and out


----------



## coolbrezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> woow man. you need some cable management in and out


ill asum your talking about mine







yeah been working 60+ hrs a week since i built the machine/lazy but once i get the filters and sleeved cables iam going to redo all the wiring right.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbrezz*
> 
> ill asum your talking about mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah been working 60+ hrs a week since i built the machine/lazy but once i get the filters and sleeved cables iam going to redo all the wiring right.


Wishing you the best


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> You see, this is why I don't think this thread is gonna work. Yeah, your setup might be average in terms of cost but that's not the point here. Most people don't have SLI nor triple monitors, 5.1 sound and an expensive mechanical keyboard. You might have gotten good deals and kept it cheap but it isn't average.


Just be thrifty. All I can really say.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Anyone got pics of their past setups? Like more than 5 years ago?


----------



## cravinmild

lol, I didn't own a camara back then


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Anyone got pics of their past setups? Like more than 5 years ago?


yeah I would call this baby more than 5 years ago. It's still back at my parents place but it works like a well...old charm (just not used right now). I remember playing Marble madness on it whenever my dad would let me.

http://s104.photobucket.com/user/HumanNipple/media/IMG-20130308-01358_zpse3203970.jpg.html

http://s104.photobucket.com/user/HumanNipple/media/IMG-20130308-01359_zps8ac2492a.jpg.html

Also this one used to be a dell but I gutted out the P4 mid 2003 dell and put it in the case you see below. I believe it has an Nvidia AGP FX 5200 series, it's still being used today despite the ugly case.

http://s104.photobucket.com/user/HumanNipple/media/IMG-20130308-01362_zps4408e068.jpg.html


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I found a pic of my setup from 6 years ago. Lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Nice!

I didn't have a camera back then either, and when I did, I was ashamed of my setup. lol Old Gateway beige box, P4, 512 RAM, on board graphics... All set up on an end table next to a recliner. lmao


----------



## HPE1000

I only recently got a real setup, oldest setup/picture I have is from the end of 2011. I just got my first desktop at then end of 2012, before that it was just laptops for computers, and an xbox hooked up to old crt tvs.

Oldest setup picture I have, to anyone who has seen my current setup pictures on the computer room thread and setup thread, this is kind of different.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Good thread.
> 
> My Rig. Squeezed a Kraken x60 into a Xigmatek Asgard. Had to mount the fans on the top of the case.


Is it strange that i squeezed a boatload of stuff into a tiny Asgard XP as well?









I don't know whether one can call my rig average or not but it certainly doesn't sound average in some areas
Xeon L5520
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
8x delta fans (4x AFB1212H and 4x WFB1212M)







1x xigmatek XSF-F1252 stock case fan 1x deepcool ice blade fan i use for the bottom intake 1x Strange fan i got from a man who sold me his CM 690 that had a roughly 60CFM fan i think that had weakened UV LEDs. Not a problem, i have 100 of those UV LEDs lying around that i bought last year from aliexpress








16GB Kingston HyperX Genesis
128GB Plextor M5S
Deepcool Neptwin
Sapphire HD7850 OC 2GB (Look at my sig rig for the exact model number) that's definitely low-end here








Seasonic M12II-750W < Nothing special about it but also nothing average about it, the sheer wattage is insane! I got it HARDLY (basically not used) used and very cheap so i jumped onto the deal
7.2 fully ghetto modified SS. It was cheap and went for only 10$ each (the 2.1s and the 5.1 system) i bought the 5.1 in 2010 and the 2.1 in 2011 so i am using both of them except that the speakers in the 2.1 is absolutely NOT stock
Some car tweeters i found and just placed it in there, it fit well







balances out the whole speaker system and sound good
And the sub is a 90s JBL GT82D (Not a weak sub by any means, i stuffed it into a sealed logitech box and damn it's tight!)
And that other LG sub really belongs to the 5.1 system along with the other 5 satellite speakers that have modified speakers to sound a hell lot better in surround














And yeah that monitor ... i'll get it changed eventually. Such a thick 22 incher 1050p will not suit my needs soon
I'm just using the keyboard+mouse because i can't be bothered with those idiotic "gaming mouses" They don't even suit me and none of them have ever felt right and costs alot as well
Although there are 20$ kb+mouse sets from china that are backlighted and come with 1600DPI mouses








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you created a thread that appeals to more people because not everyone wants to spend big money on a hobby. I have found that most people with insane setups work in the industry. I literally only use my rig on the weekends.
> 
> That is a big reason the computer room / office thread appealed to me. I dont really care about switching my gpu every few months for benchmarks and scores.
> 
> I really like seeing peoples setups because it has helped me in choosing items for my home office.
> 
> I do like the idea of a Dollar amount limit. It will also help OCN members who have scored some major good deals. I always like hearing about those!
> 
> It was a great idea!


I know one guy on EEVBlog who works for intel and so got a HUGE discount for his 3960x








Poor ol' case he had got stuffed with a ARM tablet running Linux in front and a Atom system as well








EDIT: I realized i forgot the sub








So i put in a old picture from last year with my coffee table that i used to put my laptop on when i didn't have a desktop yet


----------



## aHumanBeing

*DaveLT* why do you have two fans pointed at where your chair would be?







custom crotch cooler?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I only recently got a real setup, oldest setup/picture I have is from the end of 2011. I just got my first desktop at then end of 2012, before that it was just laptops for computers, and an xbox hooked up to old crt tvs.
> 
> Oldest setup picture I have, to anyone who has seen my current setup pictures on the computer room thread and setup thread, this is kind of different.


I have seen your current pics, and this is... Well... It kind of makes me sad a little. lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> *DaveLT* why do you have two fans pointed at where your chair would be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom crotch cooler?


It's for my legs on a hot day







I just got them installed, weather is getting really hot recently (33C in the afternoon) and it isn't even "summer" yet in our region basically we only have Rain or Shine








Had no use for crap Deepcool fans so i ghetto'd them into a leg cooler







Would be hard explaining to my girlfriend though, very hard.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Anyone got pics of their past setups? Like more than 5 years ago?






Probably more like 4 years ago, but ghetto as hell. Don't you just love my waffle box side panel? How about the psu zip-tied to the outside.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler
> 
> Probably more like 4 years ago, but ghetto as hell. Don't you just love my waffle box side panel? How about the psu zip-tied to the outside.


THAT is awesome!

Now I want waffles.


----------



## buffsportsman

Am I excluded for having triple monitors even though two of them were free? My desk is even a few spare pieces of oak nailed together.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffsportsman*
> 
> Am I excluded for having triple monitors even though two of them were free? My desk is even a few spare pieces of oak nailed together.


Do the monitors match?


----------



## DaveLT

Also there's the stack of fans ... yeah that's mine. I used about 6 fans from that stack now already

I forgot to upload this one


----------



## buffsportsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Do the monitors match?


The one in the center is 1080p and the two on the sides are 1600x1200.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffsportsman*
> 
> The one in the center is 1080p and the two on the sides are 1600x1200.


I think the specs on your rig are well over average alone. lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Also there's the stack of fans ... yeah that's mine. I used about 6 fans from that stack now already
> 
> I forgot to upload this one


lol, you should use the blow dryer as a fan


----------



## Masta Squidge

This should be just under 1200...


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> 
> This should be just under 1200...


-_-

what is the point of showboating that in this thread?


----------



## StuffStuff1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> 
> This should be just under 1200...


Does it run Crysis?


----------



## rv8000

Messy at the time I took the picture, also regret buying a glass desk but not much i can do now







. Was testing a a c2q rig with dual 320 8800GTS's from the dump, got it to boot after an hour or two of fiddling with things, sadly both video cards seem to be shot, all sorts of artifacting in 3d applications


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Messy at the time I took the picture, also regret buying a glass desk but not much i can do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was testing a a c2q rig with dual 320 8800GTS's from the dump, got it to boot after an hour or two of fiddling with things, sadly both video cards seem to be shot, all sorts of artifacting in 3d applications


Messy = Well used.









I never seem to find anything good when I go to the dump. Best thing I've brought home was a cat, he hung around a few days and then ran off. lol I used to advertise on CL that I would take unwanted computers in hopes I would get something good eventually, and about 100 desktops, and 40 laptops later, I still have yet to get much worthwhile other than fans, LED's and the occasional sellable mobo/cpu/psu/wifi card. My wife refuses to let me take anymore. lol Got a closet full of old towers that I don't know what to do with.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Messy = Well used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never seem to find anything good when I go to the dump. Best thing I've brought home was a cat, he hung around a few days and then ran off. lol I used to advertise on CL that I would take unwanted computers in hopes I would get something good eventually, and about 100 desktops, and 40 laptops later, I still have yet to get much worthwhile other than fans, LED's and the occasional sellable mobo/cpu/psu/wifi card. My wife refuses to let me take anymore. lol Got a closet full of old towers that I don't know what to do with.


My uncle is a manager at a local dump and he picks up pretty much any pc he finds it seems (his basement is quite scary looking, I have nightmares of netburst p4's there are so many of them in his basement). This rig was quite a rare find: Full tower gigabyte case, asus striker extreme, q6600, 4x1GB of corsair dominator, several hard drives, 2 BFG 320mb 8800GTS and so on. Will probably never see something like that again, sad to see someone dump a rig like that just because the video cards were on their way out, that was some expensive hardware!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> lol, you should use the blow dryer as a fan


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> -_-
> 
> what is the point of showboating that in this thread?


Just thought it would be funny.

Hello fellow WI person!


----------



## Ramzinho

just found some pics of my old 4 years ago setup. still have the pc though


----------



## rgwoehr

My temporary setup while I build my new desk.


----------



## Jester435

I find it interesting that people are still missing the point of this thread.

oh well.

maybe I should buy a 690 or titan with my credit card and then post on the OCN..

I do love the waffle box! that was epic!


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Captain obvious is obvious.


Well, that is one of my regularly used character names.

But seriously, I came in here because I love to see what people can do with less money. It is one thing to just go out and buy something... another to get lucky enough to score one hell of a good deal... like that junkbinned Q6600 deal.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I didn't have a camera back then either, and when I did, I was ashamed of my setup. lol Old Gateway beige box, P4, 512 RAM, on board graphics... All set up on an end table next to a recliner. lmao


Nice....


----------



## LostKauz

I feel average because I am using a freaking dining room table along with a cheap flimsy desk.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MKUL7R4

^ that is a pretty tiny dining room table!


----------



## DaveLT

My "average" rig just got updated with some bling and this time with a proper camera


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> ^ that is a pretty tiny dining room table!


Indeed it is its from back before we had 3 kids lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwistyTravster

Below average rig.

Dell Inspiron 560
-Core2 Duo E8400 (3.0Ghz)
-8GB Corsair Vengeance LP (4x2GB)
-Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 1GB
-500GB HDD



Somewhat average desk and monitor setup

-2x Dell IN2030M 20" LED Monitors @ 1600x900 each
[email protected] Cable Tuner for watching TV on the right monitor.
-2x Dell AX510 Speaker bars (left bar is front left channel, and right bar is front right)
-Logitech LS220 2.1 Speakers
-Alienware H9Y23 Keyboard
-Alienware TactX Mouse



My next plan is to mount my 32" Sceptre 720p TV on the wall above the dual monitors. Not entirely sure what I'm going to use it for yet.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Below average rig.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 560
> -Core2 Duo E8400 (3.0Ghz)
> -8GB Corsair Vengeance LP (4x2GB)
> -Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 1GB
> -500GB HDD
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat average desk and monitor setup
> 
> -2x Dell IN2030M 20" LED Monitors @ 1600x900 each
> [email protected] Cable Tuner for watching TV on the right monitor.
> -2x Dell AX510 Speaker bars (left bar is front left channel, and right bar is front right)
> -Logitech LS220 2.1 Speakers
> -Alienware H9Y23 Keyboard
> -Alienware TactX Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> My next plan is to mount my 32" Sceptre 720p TV on the wall above the dual monitors. Not entirely sure what I'm going to use it for yet.


What are you using to get those monitors to display different backgrounds on what appears to be windows 7 or vista?

Vista/7 does not allow this by default, something about the display manager... doesn't let you properly set both screns as the desktop, only "extend" the desktop, which duplicates your background across all screens.

What you have there appears to function like nvidia surround, but... only with two screens?


----------



## Wheezo

http://www.displayfusion.com/


----------



## Masta Squidge

Ahh... Well it is no matter to me now, but I could have used this ages ago.

Now I just make a background with 3 different 1080 wallpapers in one xD Surround ftw, but good info regardless!


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> What are you using to get those monitors to display different backgrounds on what appears to be windows 7 or vista?
> 
> Vista/7 does not allow this by default, something about the display manager... doesn't let you properly set both screns as the desktop, only "extend" the desktop, which duplicates your background across all screens.
> 
> What you have there appears to function like nvidia surround, but... only with two screens?


I downloaded a program called DisplayFusion. Works amazing at managing multiple monitors. It allows you to do just about anything you want with the wallpapers. The coolest thing is that when you stretch a wallpaper across both monitors, you can move each wallpaper individually on each screen, as if it hides behind the monitor bezels. (So that it doesn't look weird)

It also gives you access to many different macro keys for organizing your windows on multiple screens.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> What are you using to get those monitors to display different backgrounds on what appears to be windows 7 or vista?
> 
> Vista/7 does not allow this by default, something about the display manager... doesn't let you properly set both screns as the desktop, only "extend" the desktop, which duplicates your background across all screens.
> 
> What you have there appears to function like nvidia surround, but... only with two screens?


I use UltraMon for mine. Looks like many options out there


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> What are you using to get those monitors to display different backgrounds on what appears to be windows 7 or vista?
> 
> Vista/7 does not allow this by default, something about the display manager... doesn't let you properly set both screns as the desktop, only "extend" the desktop, which duplicates your background across all screens.
> 
> What you have there appears to function like nvidia surround, but... only with two screens?


Eyefinity dude ... AMD has had that forever


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Below average rig.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 560
> -Core2 Duo E8400 (3.0Ghz)
> -8GB Corsair Vengeance LP (4x2GB)
> -Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 1GB
> -500GB HDD
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat average desk and monitor setup
> 
> -2x Dell IN2030M 20" LED Monitors @ 1600x900 each
> [email protected] Cable Tuner for watching TV on the right monitor.
> -2x Dell AX510 Speaker bars (left bar is front left channel, and right bar is front right)
> -Logitech LS220 2.1 Speakers
> -Alienware H9Y23 Keyboard
> -Alienware TactX Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> My next plan is to mount my 32" Sceptre 720p TV on the wall above the dual monitors. Not entirely sure what I'm going to use it for yet.


The sceptre 1080 32" 3d 60hrz is on sale regularly on newegg for $250


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Eyefinity dude ... AMD has had that forever


Obviously not, since that isn't what he is using. And nvidia has had surround "forever" too, it just doesn't "work" with two screens, since it is nearly pointless anyways.

And eyefinity doesn't duplicate your taskbar.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> The sceptre 1080 32" 3d 60hrz is on sale regularly on newegg for $250


Thanks anyway man, but I already own the TV. Not a bad price though, considering I paid $350 for it under a year ago.

I just need to figure out what type of wall mount I want to use. Due to the nature of my dual monitor desk mount, it means my desk needs to be a good 1-2 feet away from the wall, so I'm looking for a TV mount that has some sort of an extension arm.


----------



## xenomorph113

dont judge this too harshly, as it will soon be moved into a new case, and when that happens it wont be nearly as ghetto modded (its moving to a new LD PC-V8, making a nice computer for my fiance in what i call "Project Sweetheart" no build log yet as the project isnt officially started yet).

this is my "guest computer", pretty much scavenged from parts from upgrades and what not, it is watercooled however it is a modded H60/H100 ghetto mod

amd 965 @ 3.7ghz
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
8gb 1660mhz kingston ram
geforce 550ti 1gb
seagate 250gb (OS drive)
WD 1tb
WD 2tb (the only drive properly mounted)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I have used DisplayFusion and UltraMon for over a year each, and they are both good programs. I'm currently using Actual Multiple Monitors and I love it. Been using it for about a month so far. I only need it to use two backgrounds, and for the second taskbar on my left monitor, so I haven't investigated the other tools, but from what I read on it when looking for a new program to try, it has more features than the others. Another handy feature is it puts a couple of buttons next to your min/max/close buttons on every window to move the window to the other monitor, or full screen the window across all monitors. I can't recall if the others had this or not... If they did, I didn't make use of it until using AMM.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenomorph113*
> 
> dont judge this too harshly, as it will soon be moved into a new case, and when that happens it wont be nearly as ghetto modded (its moving to a new LD PC-V8, making a nice computer for my fiance in what i call "Project Sweetheart" no build log yet as the project isnt officially started yet).
> 
> this is my "guest computer", pretty much scavenged from parts from upgrades and what not, it is watercooled however it is a modded H60/H100 ghetto mod
> 
> amd 965 @ 3.7ghz
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
> 8gb 1660mhz kingston ram
> geforce 550ti 1gb
> seagate 250gb (OS drive)
> WD 1tb
> WD 2tb (the only drive properly mounted)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This thread isn't about judging... It's about showing off what you have, no matter what it is.

And yes, that IS ghetto and should probably be the mascot for this thread. lol


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Thanks anyway man, but I already own the TV. Not a bad price though, considering I paid $350 for it under a year ago.
> 
> I just need to figure out what type of wall mount I want to use. Due to the nature of my dual monitor desk mount, it means my desk needs to be a good 1-2 feet away from the wall, so I'm looking for a TV mount that has some sort of an extension arm.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0Z10AC0646

I just ordered this one for over my eyefinity set, can be very close to the wall or out pretty far. Hope to have it up in a week or two.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Obviously not, since that isn't what he is using. And nvidia has had surround "forever" too, it just doesn't "work" with two screens, since it is nearly pointless anyways.


Are you sure Nvidia had surround forever? Multiple monitors only worked with 2 cards before Kepler


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0Z10AC0646
> 
> I just ordered this one for over my eyefinity set, can be very close to the wall or out pretty far. Hope to have it up in a week or two.


Thanks a lot! That looks like it might work. Not a bad price point either.

Edit: Oops. I forgot that I can't order off Newegg.com, as I'm from Canada, so I need Newegg.ca. And it appears the Canadian website doesn't have that specific mount. But I found another very similar and for the same price.









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882021212


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Thanks a lot! That looks like it might work. Not a bad price point either.
> 
> Edit: Oops. I forgot that I can't order off Newegg.com, as I'm from Canada, so I need Newegg.ca. And it appears the Canadian website doesn't have that specific mount. But I found another very similar and for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882021212


Nice, glad I could help. I got mine on sale for just over $40 (newegg email ad) looked good and couldn't pass up the price. Cant wait to get it up on the wall.

Just be sure to get it in a stud good, lol.


----------



## Jared2608

Can we post below average rigs that still can play games at 1280 x 1024?? I'll have to clean up my room though, right now you can't really see my PC because it's hidden behind weeks of empty beer bottles.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Can we post below average rigs that still can play games at 1280 x 1024?? I'll have to clean up my room though, right now you can't really see my PC because it's hidden behind weeks of empty beer bottles.


Love the name for your rig


----------



## Jared2608

Yeah, it's probably a little harsh, it plays Witcher 2 and Battlefield 3 at decent settings, and I can play Starcraft 2 decently too, even online. Still, it's a donkey compared to most of the rigs on here.


----------



## jackblack644

It's only basic but then again, I am 14 years old. What do you think?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackblack644*
> 
> 
> 
> It's only basic but then again, I am 14 years old. What do you think?


Usually when you are younger you have a better setup because you dont have to pay for anything..

It is funny how all the teens drop their ages when they post.


----------



## frogger4

This breaks the $1200 rule since I have two laptops in the picture - hopefully the setup is still in theme though.

The main rig you see there looks like it could be fancy - but that is only the paint job. It's an old AMD Socket 939 setup in there, and it lives with the side panels off because I am always switching things in and out and messing with things that are better left alone. And yes, that is a floppy disk next to it (attempting to update the bios on that old thing!).



Oh, and this desk is the cleanest part of the room...

Edit:

Parts pile under the desk! (if you see it, it might be for sale (there is a reason why its in a pile under the desk)).


----------



## PliFF

Here is my little corner, the rest of the room is girlfriend's property











and with the lights out


----------



## Azefore

^ Looks good but I don't think it fits the average theme here, only one I've disagreed with on the thread just seems too clean but just my thoughts


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Are you sure Nvidia had surround forever? Multiple monitors only worked with 2 cards before Kepler


Nvidia cards have been doing two monitors forever. Surround has always worked since as long as surround existed using sli.

I have a 7xxx series gpu around here that I ran two screens on with windows XP... back when the 7000 series was new.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Can we post below average rigs that still can play games at 1280 x 1024?? I'll have to clean up my room though, right now you can't really see my PC because it's hidden behind weeks of empty beer bottles.


Don't clean, just post.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> This breaks the $1200 rule since I have two laptops in the picture - hopefully the setup is still in theme though.
> 
> The main rig you see there looks like it could be fancy - but that is only the paint job. It's an old AMD Socket 939 setup in there, and it lives with the side panels off because I am always switching things in and out and messing with things that are better left alone. And yes, that is a floppy disk next to it (attempting to update the bios on that old thing!).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this desk is the cleanest part of the room...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Parts pile under the desk! (if you see it, it might be for sale (there is a reason why its in a pile under the desk)).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I like it!


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PliFF*
> 
> and with the lights out


Its too bad you don't have a blue backlit keyboard! I'm actually thinking about upgrading to a SteelSeries Merc Stealth.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I love this Thread!..... Makes me laugh a lot especially with that first bulid that looked really good, but turns out it was really ghetto built from scratch







. Here are some old pictures with my first 860$ pc. Everything basically needed an upgrade smh







... Unfortunately, i don't have this anymore and i am double the price limit to be considered as average


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I love this Thread!..... Makes me laugh a lot especially with that first bulid that looked really good, but turns out it was really ghetto built from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here are some old pictures with my first 860$ pc. Everything basically needed an upgrade smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Unfortunately, i don't have this anymore and i am double the price limit to be considered as average


From the GPU and PSU in there, it looks like a decent build to me. And with the side on, it looks pretty sweet.









It's definitely a pushover compared to your current rig, though. lol


----------



## maarten12100

Gotta empty my room so I can join this thread xD

Rules:

No more than $1200 spent on the rig, and monitors.
No more than dual monitors.
No more than two GPU's.
Ghetto rigging is encouraged.
Beige box? No problem!
No water cooling unless it is ghetto rigged.
Didn't clean up? Post it anyway!
Past set-ups are encouraged.

I think my mac mini qualifies ghetto rigged watercooling all the way.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> From the GPU and PSU in there, it looks like a decent build to me. And with the side on, it looks pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a pushover compared to your current rig, though. lol


Everything except the PSU, Motherboard, RAM, and keyboard got an upgrade, even the Table got an upgrade to a black glass tinted table







.... I still see more up/side-grades coming up... I hope i don't spend too much money in the process







...

Really nice thread BTW, i know some annoying people here do not get why you created it, but as a bargain hunter, i can relate quite well..


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Yes... I need a cable tidy!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Everything except the PSU, Motherboard, RAM, and keyboard got an upgrade, even the Table got an upgrade to a black glass tinted table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I still see more up/side-grades coming up... I hope i don't spend too much money in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Really nice thread BTW, i know some annoying people here do not get why you created it, but as a bargain hunter, i can relate quite well..


Thanks. I don't understand why it's such a problem for anyone. Just don't come in here. Problem solved. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeChamberlain*
> 
> Yes... I need a cable tidy!


No sir, you do not! Not for this thread anyhow.









I'm thinking that rig is JUST about $1200.


----------



## 303869

Admittedly I think I am breaking the price rule but as I've got a pretty basic desk setup with not a lot of room i'd thought I post.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/dsc00494i.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00399bw.jpg/


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Admittedly I think I am breaking the price rule but as I've got a pretty basic desk setup with not a lot of room i'd thought I post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/dsc00494i.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00399bw.jpg/


I love the rig behind the monitor, great way to save space on a small desk!!

OK, I just spent the last hour or so getting caught up in this thread and I wanted to comment on a couple of things that keep coming up. First, the "What is average?" question. Frankly, I like that this thread was started. This is truly for those whose setups don't get the respect they deserve in the Official Computer Room Pics thread. I love to see what people can do on a budget and with limited space and I think this thread definitely has a place here on OCN (which is proven by the sheer number of responses and posts here).

Sure, I won't post here because I've been very blessed over the last couple of years to have enough spare cash that I went more than a little crazy with my builds and home office, but I think there is definitely a niche to be filled here. Until mid 2011 I was using a P4 3.0GHz Gateway desktop with onboard graphics, a single monitor and two old desks (with different heights) pushed together. Back then I would have loved to have a thread like this to post my setup in, as there was no way I would have posted it in the other thread, I would have been laughed at. Here I feel it is a safer environment for those who can't or don't want to go way over the top, but are still enthusiasts, still love the hobby of computers. Frankly, I applaud you all on the great setups, sure, they may not be as flashy as what's in the other thread, but I love that you all are doing what you can, or what you want to do, while still being part of the community.

The second thing I wanted to address was the post a few pages back of a Titan and a mech keyboard saying "this should be just under $1,200." Why would someone do this? If you want to brag about your expensive hardware, go brag in the other thread, I'm pretty sure that is why it is there (and not to be a prick, but I've bragged in there more than a few times, I thought that was the point), but leave this thread be. I love what people are doing here and I hope you all can slough off the haters and keep this going.

/rant

Anyway, sorry for the rant, but I really hate the haters (is that ironic??) for coming here and bashing what you all are doing here. I love the pics, I love the ingenuity, keep the post coming and don't worry about the haters.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Admittedly I think I am breaking the price rule but as I've got a pretty basic desk setup with not a lot of room i'd thought I post.


you have two very nice rigs.. Why a 7850 in your 600t?

one of the best looking interiors on a 600t I have seen. What sleeving are you using?


----------



## jackblack644

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackblack644*
> 
> 
> 
> It's only basic but then again, I am 14 years old. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when you are younger you have a better setup because you dont have to pay for anything..
> 
> It is funny how all the teens drop their ages when they post.
Click to expand...

I built the computer with all my own money thank you very much!

I'll admit the monitor was given to me, and my parents bought the desk, but still!

I didn't drop my age, I'm 15 I'm August..


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you have two very nice rigs.. Why a 7850 in your 600t?
> 
> one of the best looking interiors on a 600t I have seen. What sleeving are you using?


Why thank you very much, don't think I've ever been complimented before







I bought that over a year ago and does need a upgrade, will be getting one of these http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-evga-gtx-680-ftwplus-28nm-pcie-30(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1084mhz-boost-1150mhz-plus-backplate-pl in august unless the 700 series comes out before then of course. Want to get a 660 ti for my prodigy aswell.

The sleeving is the official corsair pack http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-individually-sleeved-modular-cable-upgrade-kit-for-the-professional-series-gold-ax850-ax750-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackblack644*
> 
> I built the computer with all my own money thank you very much!
> 
> I'll admit the monitor was given to me, and my parents bought the desk, but still!
> 
> I didn't drop my age, I'm 15 I'm August..


I didn't think he meant it literally, just about putting your age in the post


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love the rig behind the monitor, great way to save space on a small desk!!
> 
> OK, I just spent the last hour or so getting caught up in this thread and I wanted to comment on a couple of things that keep coming up. First, the "What is average?" question. Frankly, I like that this thread was started. This is truly for those whose setups don't get the respect they deserve in the Official Computer Room Pics thread. I love to see what people can do on a budget and with limited space and I think this thread definitely has a place here on OCN (which is proven by the sheer number of responses and posts here).
> 
> Sure, I won't post here because I've been very blessed over the last couple of years to have enough spare cash that I went more than a little crazy with my builds and home office, but I think there is definitely a niche to be filled here. Until mid 2011 I was using a P4 3.0GHz Gateway desktop with onboard graphics, a single monitor and two old desks (with different heights) pushed together. Back then I would have loved to have a thread like this to post my setup in, as there was no way I would have posted it in the other thread, I would have been laughed at. Here I feel it is a safer environment for those who can't or don't want to go way over the top, but are still enthusiasts, still love the hobby of computers. Frankly, I applaud you all on the great setups, sure, they may not be as flashy as what's in the other thread, but I love that you all are doing what you can, or what you want to do, while still being part of the community.
> 
> The second thing I wanted to address was the post a few pages back of a Titan and a mech keyboard saying "this should be just under $1,200." Why would someone do this? If you want to brag about your expensive hardware, go brag in the other thread, I'm pretty sure that is why it is there (and not to be a prick, but I've bragged in there more than a few times, I thought that was the point), but leave this thread be. I love what people are doing here and I hope you all can slough off the haters and keep this going.
> 
> /rant
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant, but I really hate the haters (is that ironic??) for coming here and bashing what you all are doing here. I love the pics, I love the ingenuity, keep the post coming and don't worry about the haters.


Thanks WonderMutt. You put it very well, and said exactly what I would have.

Some of us just don't have the cash to buy a Titan, or drop $500 on a desk... The other thread was made to post any room, and it's still that way, but over and over again I watched average setups get overlooked simply because they are average, and didn't cost more than my car is worth. Mine included. I started this thread for people like me, that can't afford to throw money at their rigs and rooms, or people that just don't need a flashy, expensive setup. I fall into both of those categories. Sure, I'd like to run a Titan, and upgrade every month, but I don't need to, and frankly, I don't WANT to. There are better things for me to spend my money on, especially when my money is tight anyhow.

This thread is here simply for those of us that don't have expensive rigs to post what we have and discuss them without anyone being passed by because their rig and room isn't all that impressive. If you don't like the idea of the thread, or can't seem to grasp the concept of it, just don't look at it anymore, don't post, and for the love of pixels, stop whining about it. It's a thread, that's it.

For those of you that enjoy the thread and have posted, thank you for the support for the "average" folks like us, with the "average" setups. I enjoy looking through this thread just as much as I enjoy the other one. I have nothing against the other thread and I am not trying to be competitive in any way. I am still subbed to that thread and look at it every day.

I am still looking for input on the "rules" for what should be allowed. Message me if you have ideas. I'm also debating making this a "club", but I have no idea how to go about that or where to start, so if you have any info on that, message me.

-NG


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Thanks WonderMutt. You put it very well, and said exactly what I would have.
> 
> Some of us just don't have the cash to buy a Titan, or drop $500 on a desk... The other thread was made to post any room, and it's still that way, but over and over again I watched average setups get overlooked simply because they are average, and didn't cost more than my car is worth. Mine included. I started this thread for people like me, that can't afford to throw money at their rigs and rooms, or people that just don't need a flashy, expensive setup. I fall into both of those categories. Sure, I'd like to run a Titan, and upgrade every month, but I don't need to, and frankly, I don't WANT to. There are better things for me to spend my money on, especially when my money is tight anyhow.
> 
> This thread is here simply for those of us that don't have expensive rigs to post what we have and discuss them without anyone being passed by because their rig and room isn't all that impressive. If you don't like the idea of the thread, or can't seem to grasp the concept of it, just don't look at it anymore, don't post, and for the love of pixels, stop whining about it. It's a thread, that's it.
> 
> For those of you that enjoy the thread and have posted, thank you for the support for the "average" folks like us, with the "average" setups. I enjoy looking through this thread just as much as I enjoy the other one. I have nothing against the other thread and I am not trying to be competitive in any way. I am still subbed to that thread and look at it every day.
> 
> I am still looking for input on the "rules" for what should be allowed. Message me if you have ideas. I'm also debating making this a "club", but I have no idea how to go about that or where to start, so if you have any info on that, message me.
> 
> -NG


Put this and Wondermutt's post in the original post perhaps? I think this outlines very well what this thread is about!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> Put this and Wondermutt's post in the original post perhaps? I think this outlines very well what this thread is about!


I was thinking about that, but I think it's a bit too much to read to get started on a pic thread. I'll think about it some more after I get some sleep. I've been up like 37 hours. lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I was thinking about that, but I think it's a bit too much to read to get started on a pic thread. I'll think about it some more after I get some sleep. I've been up like 37 hours. lol


lol I agree, no need to put it in the first post, I myself got the whole theme of the thread by reading your first post







, i bet other smart people too get it, that's why we have not gotten someone with an expensive rig post pictures


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I wouldn't worry so much about the rules, people should get it from reading the title and first post. If they don't, and they post a crazy expensive, then let us just make fun of them for not being able to read.







No, really, I don't think we should need to worry about the rules here, I think it is a fun thread and it should be able to stand on its own without a bunch of cumbersome rulesmucking up the joy. People will get the concept, and if they don't, well, we can have fun harassing them about not getting it.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't worry so much about the rules, people should get it from reading the title and first post. If they don't, and they post a crazy expensive, then let us just make fun of them for not being able to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, I don't think we should need to worry about the rules here, I think it is a fun thread and it should be able to stand on its own without a bunch of cumbersome rulesmucking up the joy. People will get the concept, and if they don't, well, we can have fun harassing them about not getting it.


I totally agree with this thought process. I think after awhile people will get what this is about.

I am hoping to add a second budget rig and this will be the first place I post it!


----------



## JTHMfreak

I like the thread, just wish my rig fit the bill


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Great thread idea, not everyone has the funds, room or ability to have high end gaming and or theatre setups. Most of us have to start low on the totem poll and work our way up, I sure did. I've got pics of my first setup in my folks years from 10 years ago somewhere I could post to show my humble and cramped beginnings lol!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Usually when you are younger you have a better setup because you dont have to pay for anything..


Not really, I mean my parents did buy me a computer, but they only spent $600 on it (And I didn't build it because I was a total n00b back then). Now that I have a full time job I dropped twice that on my own comp...then again I still live at home right now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ Looks good but I don't think it fits the average theme here, only one I've disagreed with on the thread just seems too clean but just my thoughts


Cleanliness really isn't a factor to be considered, he's still only rocking a GTX 480. The thing is pretty average (At least by OCN standards)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Not really, I mean my parents did buy me a computer, but they only spent $600 on it (And I didn't build it because I was a total n00b back then). Now that I have a full time job I dropped twice that on my own comp...then again I still live at home right now
> Cleanliness really isn't a factor to be considered, he's still only rocking a GTX 480. The thing is pretty average (At least by OCN standards)


I am really getting at the point that younger people on OCN always drop their age. It is just funny.

I dont care if someone is 15..

What you have is what you have and age doesn't matter. Just funny how teens love to drop they are young and that means something to the community.

I lived way better when I was living at home, but that is because my parents are very wealthy.. It means more when you earn it yourself.

When I say setup.. I mean cost of living not necessarily stuff. Being younger living at home and playing all day was awesome. I know that isnt how it is for everyone, but I was sure ignorant to how real life worked.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

My humble and simple beginnings when I built my first computer back in summer of 2001. No broadband, dial up only, no LCD monitor, no surround sound and living in my small room in my folk house. SLI/Crossfire didn't exist back then, dual/quad core CPU?S Whats that? 350watt PSU's ran everything and GPU's only needed molex power connections or none at all. Yep, I just aged myself here But I was so happy and proud of what I had at the time and I was obsessed with buying new cases every few months and modding them.

*
My VERY FIRST computer build and case mod, summer of 2001. Looks ugly as sin now but I was so happy and proud of it. Enlight 7237 case
*









*February or March of 2002 if i recall here. Very rare Lian Li PC68*




























*Later in 2003 when I move my stuff around and added some more things one peice as a time. Wal-Mart doesnt' pay ya alot. Antec 1030 case
*



























*My first watercooling setup, summer 2002 Expensive Danger Den kit way back in the day for Athlon Xp Throughbred CPU. Another Antec 1030B SOHO case*




























*
I have crap tons of pics of my old setups on over a dozen case builds, but I'll keep it simple here*


----------



## MKUL7R4

sick riggg brahhhhhh!!! was always curious what an enthusiast's pc looked like in the early 90's and 00's


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> My humble and simple beginnings when I built my first computer back in summer of 2001. No broadband, dial up only, no LCD monitor, no surround sound and living in my small room in my folk house. SLI/Crossfire didn't exist back then, dual/quad core CPU?S Whats that? 350watt PSU's ran everything and GPU's only needed molex power connections or none at all. Yep, I just aged myself here
> 
> I have crap tons of pics of my old setups on over a dozen case builds, but I'll keep it simple here


The name SLI was first used by 3dfx under the full name Scan-Line Interleave, which was introduced to the consumer market in 1998 and used in the Voodoo2 line of video cards. After buying out 3dfx, NVIDIA acquired the technology but did not use it. NVIDIA later reintroduced the SLI name in 2004 and intended for it to be used in modern computer systems based on the PCI Express (PCIe) bus; however, the technology behind the name SLI has changed dramatically.

SLI is much older than people think it is. Granted most also won't remember 3dfx or voodoo cards


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> SLI is much older than people think it is. Granted most also won't remember 3dfx or voodoo cards


Oh I remember it, im that old and I had a 3dfx Voodoo 2 8meg card back in 1998. But SLI and the internet were very different back then, so the knowledge and popularity of it was slim


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Oh I remember it, im that old and I had a 3dfx Voodoo 2 8meg card back in 1998. But SLI and the internet were very different back then, so the knowledge and popularity of it was slim


And if I remember right, far more expensive than it is now


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Why thank you very much, don't think I've ever been complimented before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought that over a year ago and does need a upgrade, will be getting one of these http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-evga-gtx-680-ftwplus-28nm-pcie-30(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1084mhz-boost-1150mhz-plus-backplate-pl in august unless the 700 series comes out before then of course. Want to get a 660 ti for my prodigy aswell.
> 
> The sleeving is the official corsair pack http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-individually-sleeved-modular-cable-upgrade-kit-for-the-professional-series-gold-ax850-ax750-
> I didn't think he meant it literally, just about putting your age in the post


Why Nvidia next time round?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Nice setups you had back in the day Binary


----------



## Aspateer

im so ghetto i dont even have a desk or a proper computer chair!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Admittedly I think I am breaking the price rule but as I've got a pretty basic desk setup with not a lot of room i'd thought I post.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/dsc00399bw.jpg/


Kill it with fire!







... it's too beautiful and clean looking to be on this thread


----------



## cravinmild

^^^^^ lol, this made me happy







^^^^

"kill it with fire" LOL


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> 
> 
> im so ghetto i dont even have a desk or a proper computer chair!


I love the name

Solid gaming rig!!

Yes it is! well done Sir!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> SLI is much older than people think it is. Granted most also won't remember 3dfx or voodoo cards


"Pepperidge Farm remembers." and so do I. I wasn't into PC gaming back then, it was all about ghetto console mods for me. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspateer*
> 
> 
> 
> im so ghetto i dont even have a desk or a proper computer chair!


When I moved to where I am now I was set up on a round dining room table twice the size of that one, sitting in a broken wood chair from the 70's. lmao I feel you, bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Kill it with fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... it's too beautiful and clean looking to be on this thread


lmao


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> And if I remember right, far more expensive than it is now


Back then, spending $250 on a computer *video card* to play games was basically unheard of, let alone buying two so you could run games faster/

Christ I feel old now....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Back then, spending $250 on a computer *video card* to play games was basically unheard of, let alone buying two so you could run games faster/
> 
> Christ I feel old now....


And look at us now... lol

Gaming is more important to some folks than their cars or where they live. Honestly, I would be like that, but my wife won't let me. She has these weird ideas that the house needs heat in it, and the car needs to run...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> And look at us now... lol
> 
> Gaming is more important to some folks than their cars or where they live. Honestly, I would be like that, but my wife won't let me. She has these weird ideas that the house needs heat in it, and the car needs to run...


the unnecessary luxuries our significant others make us pay for...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> the unnecessary luxuries our significant others make us pay for...


No worries there for me, back to be a bachelor again after a failed relationship of 5 years, its all about me and what I want now


----------



## JTHMfreak

My wife is always inquiring how much we have to pay for water, gas, rent, and all I care about is ELECTRICITY! LOL


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> My wife is always inquiring how much we have to pay for water, gas, rent, and all I care about is ELECTRICITY! LOL


We only pay electric at our apartment, but we have electric heat, stove, and water heater.









So.... I'm thinking I need to start building things. I've been bored with games lately, and need somewhere else to focus my free time. I like the idea behind steampunk, but I hate the look of brass. So I'm thinking I should gravitate toward "dieselpunk". Anyone have any good sites for tips, tricks and ideas? Do's and Don'ts? Steampunk or Dieselpunk sites will do, both will give me the general ideas I need to get started.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> We only pay electric at our apartment, but we have electric heat, stove, and water heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... I'm thinking I need to start building things. I've been bored with games lately, and need somewhere else to focus my free time. I like the idea behind steampunk, but I hate the look of brass. So I'm thinking I should gravitate toward "dieselpunk". Anyone have any good sites for tips, tricks and ideas? Do's and Don'ts? Steampunk or Dieselpunk sites will do, both will give me the general ideas I need to get started.


I wish I was in your position. We have to pay for water, gas, sewer, trash., electricity, blah blah blah everything.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> And look at us now... lol
> 
> Gaming is more important to some folks than their cars or where they live. Honestly, I would be like that, but my wife won't let me. She has these weird ideas that the house needs heat in it, and the car needs to run...


I agree with both of you guys.....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Right, so because you didn't like it, that means I am in here "hating" and insulting everyone.
> 
> Keep the facts straight. It was perhaps in bad taste, but it in no way should have offended anyone. People know this stuff exists, and they know there are tons of us on this forum that will be reading this thread who own the stuff.
> 
> If one person with a generally unoffensive comment can get you that upset, you may want to stay away from the internet. As I said, if you had actually read the thread you would have seen that I fully appreciate these setups, in some ways more than my own.


I have read every post in this thread since the day I started it, actually. The post was uncalled for and off topic. /End

I'm not going to argue with you over it, which is obviously what you are here for. Just drop it and move on.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Here, back on topic. This is the first PC I owned that was not purchased used... and only after I had already owned it for several years, pulled it from it's original HP case and put it into this 30 dollar one from Newegg, and gotten my first taste of dual monitors:



In fact, I am STILL using those Logitech speakers, which cost me $50 brand new... retail price no less.


----------



## jetpuck73

I think my rig is average.


----------



## JTHMfreak

No, in terms of dealing with average you are talking about being able to play games comfortably on medium to high settings with a decent fps. Once you start being able to max out settings you sre beyond average. You cant use how much someone spends since there are contests and gifts. From what I have seen on these forums the "AVERAGE" person is able to play games on the med-high settings with decreased resolution with a couple settings turned down and is achieveing the 30-45 fps range


----------



## herkalurk

I live in the basement with my servers. The rig with monitors in total is under $1K, servers could be over $1K, but I won the little one, so that doesn't count right







?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> No, in terms of dealing with average you are talking about being able to play games comfortably on medium to high settings with a decent fps. Once you start being able to max out settings you sre beyond average. You cant use how much someone spends since there are contests and gifts. From what I have seen on these forums the "AVERAGE" person is able to play games on the med-high settings with decreased resolution with a couple settings turned down and is achieveing the 30-45 fps range


Your idea of average is excluding a huge portion of the gaming community bud.

My old rig is a Q6600 with a GTX 465. I had no significant trouble playing even new games on medium settings at decent framerates. I was running rift at max with 30-40 fps. GW2 as well, BF3? Cakewalk, seriously. Almost max settings and 50+ fps in multiplayer, a little less singleplayer.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I live in the basement with my servers. The rig with monitors in total is under $1K, servers could be over $1K, but I won the little one, so that doesn't count right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


This would be a great example of a below average rig, no offense, just trying to clarify for others


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I live in the basement with my servers. The rig with monitors in total is under $1K, servers could be over $1K, but I won the little one, so that doesn't count right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


That environment is kind of spooky to me, heh.


----------



## Badwrench

This thread needs more pics!

Here was my first rig - circa 2009. Total spent was just over $400 including Win7 oem. Bought almost everything from Geeks. Psu was from Fry's. Monitor was another $100 for an LG 1680x1050 unit from Craigslist. Keyboard was $10 logitech.

Athlon X3 450
Gigabyte GA785
Asus silent square
CoolerMaster 700 Quiet Pro (this thing was a quarter of my budget) - wrapped in electrical tape








CoolerMaster 310 Case (Custom metallic black interior







)
XFX GTS 250 512mb
WD 160 GB hdd
4gb Kingston Hyper X

http://s74.photobucket.com/user/aaron_maurice/media/DSCN0286.jpg.html

From there, I migrated into a Lian Li PC60B that I bought from the OCN classifieds for $50 and added a Copper True (yes it is wired to the chassis to keep from breaking the mobo- it was 4.2lbs without fans







) also from the OCN marketplace for $40 as well as an Asus M4A89GTD pro open box from Newegg for $60 and an XFX 6850 for $125 from Frys.

This put me up to roughly $850 with the monitor (upgraded to 27" 1080p Viewsonic on sale from Geeks), keyboard, desk, headset, mouse, and chair. (I sold the Gigabyte, and 310 case for what I paid for them, so out of pocket is still closer to $650). Most everything was purchased cheaply either from Geeks, Craigslist, or OCN marketplace.

http://s74.photobucket.com/user/aaron_maurice/media/SAM_4747.jpg.html

http://s74.photobucket.com/user/aaron_maurice/media/SAM_4749.jpg.html


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This thread needs more pics!
> 
> Here was my first rig - circa 2009. Total spent was just over $400 including Win7 oem. Bought almost everything from Geeks. Psu was from Fry's. Monitor was another $100 for an LG 1680x1050 unit from Craigslist. Keyboard was $10 logitech.
> 
> Athlon X3 450
> Gigabyte GA785
> Asus silent square
> CoolerMaster 700 Quiet Pro (this thing was a quarter of my budget) - wrapped in electrical tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoolerMaster 310 Case (Custom metallic black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> XFX GTS 250 512mb
> WD 160 GB hdd
> 4gb Kingston Hyper X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s74.photobucket.com/user/aaron_maurice/media/DSCN0286.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> From there, I migrated into a Lian Li PC60B that I bought from the OCN classifieds for $50 and added a Copper True (yes it is wired to the chassis to keep from breaking the mobo- it was 4.2lbs without fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) also from the OCN marketplace for $40 as well as an Asus M4A89GTD pro open box from Newegg for $60 and an XFX 6850 for $125 from Frys.
> 
> This put me up to roughly $850 with the monitor (upgraded to 27" 1080p Viewsonic on sale from Geeks), keyboard, desk, headset, mouse, and chair. (I sold the Gigabyte, and 310 case for what I paid for them, so out of pocket is still closer to $650). Most everything was purchased cheaply either from Geeks, Craigslist, or OCN marketplace.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s74.photobucket.com/user/aaron_maurice/media/SAM_4747.jpg.html
> 
> http://s74.photobucket.com/user/aaron_maurice/media/SAM_4749.jpg.html


Massive cooler! lol I'm still running a stock AMD cooler, as it's not overheating, I can't bring myself to buy an aftermarket cooler. Though I keep eyeballing the CM V6.


----------



## HPE1000

You should get some mushkin copperhead ram and a copper gtx560ti


----------



## rgwoehr

My first post in here was probably a little more above average than what the rules allow so here's some photos of my past setups and some ghetto rigging.

My HP a6000n from 2007. 3GB RAM, 2.x GHz Athlon 4400+ I think, and a 8800GT on my POS Ikea desk. I made another desk for my failtop out of a piece of plywood and a Casio keyboard stand.



Here's some various other photos of the failtop. The backlight didn't work consistently and one of the hinges was broken.







Someone gave me some monitors at some point and I wanted to use them so I ghetto rigged this thing to hang 2 monitors off one wall mount.


A year or 2 ago I finally euthanized the failtop. The computer itself still worked fine but was too slow to be of any use and the other hinge broke so it met Mr. Hammer and the remains were taken to the e-waste thing at my high school.


----------



## longroadtrip

My current setup...Most everything was bought used (including PC components) or were gifts. I am well under the $1200 limit in personal funds spent...









http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4200_zps69f6b5cf.jpg.html


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*


You are the man! MacGyver would be so proud.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Cleaned and reopened.

Okay guys, it would be appreciated if people could get back ontopic, drop the childish remarks. OCN is not a place for that.

By the way, we will not tolerate name calling in any form or manner.Watch the swearing also. No asterisks to coverup your profanity/swearing either. Respect each other and try to get along.Otherwise, I'll forced to issue warnings/infractions.

THanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Cleaned and reopened.
> 
> Okay guys, it would be appreciated if people could get back ontopic, drop the childish remarks. OCN is not a place for that.
> 
> By the way, we will not tolerate name calling in any form or manner.Watch the swearing also. No asterisks to coverup your profanity/swearing either. Respect each other and try to get along.Otherwise, I'll forced to issue warnings/infractions.
> 
> THanks


FINALLY! i was waiting for someone in power to do this! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My current setup...Most everything was bought used (including PC components) or were gifts. I am well under the $1200 limit in personal funds spent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4200_zps69f6b5cf.jpg.html


There is nothing average about that setup honestly....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> There is nothing average about that setup honestly....


Not really. lol I love the comics, though.


----------



## longroadtrip

Really? Cheap Ikea furniture...Desktop was $39, legs were $12 total...Speakers bought on clearance for $89 (for both!)...While it might be "decorated," all of the components really aren't all that special or "high end"

But I do appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*


HAHA there is a coaster under that cup... cause water stains may cause unsightly rings LOL

... looks like the kind of room were victims would wake to find themselves swinging from a pipe. ITS AWSOME ... oh and nice crap computer too


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Massive cooler! lol I'm still running a stock AMD cooler, as it's not overheating, I can't bring myself to buy an aftermarket cooler. Though I keep eyeballing the CM V6.


Is it for the looks?








Because the CM V6 is horribly overpriced for it's performance







In my town for the price of a CM V6 i bought this + the fans i still had money left over


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

It is for the looks. Like I said, the stock HS and fan currently keep my temps down well enough, so the V6 would surely improve on it, and look awesome doing it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Someone gave me some monitors at some point and I wanted to use them so I ghetto rigged this thing to hang 2 monitors off one wall mount.


Pretty Ghetto, I absolutely love it!!!!!!!! But can you beat this?



No one shall trump the waffle box side panel! And yes, that is a PSU zip tied to the outside. That VAIO was eventually put down, on some train tracks.


----------



## DaveLT

Lucky you. I don't even have a stock cooler







(Nor can i trust it to get good temps considering i'm running 35C idle on a 60W TDP proc ... I think that's because below a certain dissipated watts BIGGER heatsinks don't work as well







but at least 35C is at 500rpm ...)


----------



## maarten12100

This thread went from average to who has the most ghetto looking rig


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> This thread went from average to who has the most ghetto looking rig


hahaha, exactly! cracks me up...







.... I've seen new ways to use duct tape.... I've always wanted a projector, but i don't like screwing holes in my walls.... hmmm...







some tape my suffice


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha, exactly! cracks me up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I've seen new ways to use duct tape


There are no new ways... Only undiscovered purpose.


----------



## Inconvenient

Front of the room


Battle station


View from the chief position. The camera dosnt do the tv any justice, it looks much bigger in real life!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


I am using that same desk now. I hate it!!!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the room
> 
> 
> Battle station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the chief position. The camera dosnt do the tv any justice, it looks much bigger in real life!


you should really get those speakers higher up, so the sound isnt hitting the sofa.

What are the specs on your rig and media setup??


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I live in the basement with my servers. The rig with monitors in total is under $1K, servers could be over $1K, but I won the little one, so that doesn't count right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The gaming DUNGEON!! pretty cool actually


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> The gaming DUNGEON!! pretty cool actually


All I know is it's always nice and cool for my system, never overheating. Nice and cool in the summer especially when it's 90+ outside.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I am using that same desk now. I hate it!!!


Only thing I liked as the little shelves on the sides for the speakers. Other than that, it was $5 on CL. I still think I overpayed for it though. It only lasted a couple months until I got annoyed with it.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Only thing I liked as the little shelves on the sides for the speakers. Other than that, it was $5 on CL. I still think I overpayed for it though. It only lasted a couple months until I got annoyed with it.


My girlfriend bought it for $75 years ago and we just moved so until I get my desk upstairs I have to use her old desk. The shelves are nice, but my real speakers don't fit so I have to use some older speakers for now. I will be using this desk for my server when I get done building it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The desk looks nice, but it doesn't seem very functional beyond basic use. lol


----------



## Jester435

I absolutely hate corner desks. I am all about big desks with plenty of room. I thought about using a conference table from ikea, but it was a few inches too big.

That is why I got the desk I have. It is super wide and gives me plenty of room to spread out.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I hate them, too. I've had a couple over the years and hated both of them. I need a bigger desk now, but lack of funds, and the little extra do have bed up in other projects is holding me back. Not to mention space limitations once I get my shelves and my aquarium in here.


----------



## john1016

What size are you going with, I used to have 2 55agl, 1 30gal,1 29gal, 1 45gal, 1 10gal and a 48gal. But decided that was to much so I went with 1 120gal, 1 55gal, 1 30 gal, 1 45 gal and 1 10 gal. Since have sold the 120g and have the rest in storage till I can sell them, burnt myself out on fish and switched to pc's. Luckily I think it will be a long time if ever that I get burned out on pc's.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> What sie are you going with, I used to have 2 55agl, 1 30gal,1 29gal, 1 45gal, 1 10gal and a 48gal. But decided that was to much so I went with 1 120gal, 1 55gal, 1 30 gal, 1 45 gal and 1 10 gal. Since have sold the 120g and have the rest in storage till I can sell them, burnt myself out on fish and switched to pc's. Luckily I think it will be a long time if ever that I get burned out on pc's.


I picked up a 55 with a stand for $25. Going to do freshwater, live planted with soil and sand, but I'm not sure what I want to put in it yet. I'm thinking a community tank with a bunch of smaller fish. But at the same time, I REALLY like Oscars.


----------



## john1016

LOL, I had a single tank with some Oscars, they are great fish if you have a huge tank for them.

My 120 had a few bristle nose plucky's(highly recommended), a catfish, a few angels, a few clown loaches, a elephant nose, a cool looking shrimp(not sure what type it was), a couple parrot fish, a geophagus (best fish ever in my book) and a red tail shark.

In a 55 I would either go with a african cichlid community tank or a super small fish community tank. Imo I would only get Oscars if I had a 180agl or larger as a tank. they are like dogs in a tank, lol. They need room to move(which most people that own them don't understand).

Cant wait to see what you get.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Pretty Ghetto, I absolutely love it!!!!!!!! But can you beat this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one shall trump the waffle box side panel! And yes, that is a PSU zip tied to the outside. That VAIO was eventually put down, on some train tracks.


Hahaha that's beautiful. I don't think I could top that.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Hahaha that's beautiful. I don't think I could top that.


Nobody can, which is why I win! what I win is most certainly up for discussion though. That pc was so ghetto rigged from the inside out, but performed for almost 6 years from start to finish. It was a good little pc.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Hahaha that's beautiful. I don't think I could top that.


What about my ghetto eyefinity setup ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> What about my ghetto eyefinity setup ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lmao

I used to have like 30 CRT's in a closet at my house and could never figure out what I should do with them. I got them for free from a computer shop that was throwing them out, with an awesome plan to make some sort of old school huge screen for no apparent reason. I realized shortly after that was a HUGE undertaking and I had made a big, very heavy mistake. lol

I left them in the closet when I moved out. Not my house, not my problem.


----------



## Wolfram

One of the right is mine. Got some Tea, measuring tape and headphones next to the printer.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the right is mine. Got some Tea, measuring tape and headphones next to the printer.


That might be the most sturdy looking chair I've ever seen.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That might be the most sturdy looking chair I've ever seen.


Only looks that way. It's painted plastic.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Only looks that way. It's painted plastic.


Awww... That's disappointing.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Awww... That's disappointing.


Well it is the average room thread. Also here's some Village People records I have.


----------



## CptAsian

These are some really average setups, keep up the average work guys!








Oh, and congrats on 1000 posts, NeighborhoodGeek. That's quite the milestone.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> I left them in the closet when I moved out. Not my house, not my problem.


Lmao


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I recently posted my setup on multiple threads, and, as usual, it went completely under the radar. I know that it's breaking the budget rule, but it was "ignored completely everywhere else".



So, here it is. I'm planning on getting a second keyboard for my laptop, and I'm also considering ditching the speakers because I just got them from some old computer that we got rid of, and I don't even know the model. I rarely use them, and they're just taking up space and an outlet. Plus, they are... below average. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jester435

Probably got ignored because this place isn't apple friendly. What keyboard do you have?


----------



## ginger_nuts

This is what my temp setup was whilst I modded my CM690 II Advanced, and going to a full custom water cooling loop.

Beige case, gimmy rigged cables and WC'n.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> What about my ghetto eyefinity setup ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha that's a nice setup. If only that could be combined with the waffle box computer. I can't imagine what the electricity bill would look like running all those monitors.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so I recently posted my setup on multiple threads, and, as usual, it went completely under the radar. I know that it's breaking the budget rule, but it was "ignored completely everywhere else".
> 
> 
> 
> So, here it is. I'm planning on getting a second keyboard for my laptop, and I'm also considering ditching the speakers because I just got them from some old computer that we got rid of, and I don't even know the model. I rarely use them, and they're just taking up space and an outlet. Plus, they are... below average. What do you guys think?


Nice Monitors? hehe, post a pic of you RIG, and you won't get ignored, and also take out the apple product hehe







.. I want that Ducky shine II so bad!, but i can't find any cherry MX brown switches with white LED's or Green LED's.... Seems the orange is everywhere, but i don't like orange


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Probably got ignored because this place isn't apple friendly. What keyboard do you have?


It's a Ducky Shine II. Mine's got blue switches. I love typing on it, and it looks great, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice Monitors? hehe, post a pic of you RIG, and you won't get ignored, and also take out the apple product hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I want that Ducky shine II so bad!, but i can't find any cherry MX brown switches with white LED's or Green LED's.... Seems the orange is everywhere, but i don't like orange


I'll get a picture of the whole "workstation", if you will, tomorrow, when there's some natural light. I'm up really late right now... The rig itself is sitting on the floor right next to the desk, but sometimes I completely forget about it, despite it's size.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> What about my ghetto eyefinity setup ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the ghettoness!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Well it is the average room thread. Also here's some Village People records I have.










It's fun to sing at the.... Y.M.C.A.!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> These are some really average setups, keep up the average work guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and congrats on 1000 posts, NeighborhoodGeek. That's quite the milestone.


Didn't even notice. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> This is what my temp setup was whilst I modded my CM690 II Advanced, and going to a full custom water cooling loop.
> 
> Beige case, gimmy rigged cables and WC'n.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That, good sir, is ghetto. lmao Love it.


----------



## Search

Oops.. re-read the OP. Apologies.. skip this post


----------



## CptAsian

Here we go; I picture of the whole deal.



Think I should get rid of the speakers?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Search*
> 
> Oops.. re-read the OP. Apologies.. skip this post










Thank you for re-reading.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Here we go; I picture of the whole deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I should get rid of the speakers?


If you don't use them, absolutely. More room for stuff you DO use.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My current setup...Most everything was bought used (including PC components) or were gifts. I am well under the $1200 limit in personal funds spent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4200_zps69f6b5cf.jpg.html


spider man lives behind your shelving on the right.. just thought ide let you know.

ps. tuck those cables


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you should really get those speakers higher up, so the sound isnt hitting the sofa.
> 
> What are the specs on your rig and media setup??


The speakers only have 3 tweeters on the top, so it dosnt bounce of the sofa.

Computer specs :

Sabertooth z77 mobo

i7-3770K Processor running at 4,3ghz

Asus ASUS GeForce GTX 670 2GB, planning to buy another one









8GB ram, 4x2

1 2TB disk
1 hybrid 500GB disk
1 120gb corsair SSD

Media setup :

My speaker setup basicly consists of jamo speakers, they are amazing considering price.

Jamo S606 floorspeakers
Jamo S602 shelfspeakers

Jamo SUB 660 Black Ash, my most precious item, sounds amazing, really filling and mighty bass

Samsung 55" ES8000 Series 8 SMART 3D LED TV

Reciever : Onkyo TX-NR818B


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> The speakers only have 3 tweeters on the top, so it dosnt bounce of the sofa.
> 
> Computer specs :
> 
> Sabertooth z77 mobo
> 
> i7-3770K Processor running at 4,3ghz
> 
> Asus ASUS GeForce GTX 670 2GB, planning to buy another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8GB ram, 4x2
> 
> 1 2TB disk
> 1 hybrid 500GB disk
> 1 120gb corsair SSD
> 
> Media setup :
> 
> My speaker setup basicly consists of jamo speakers, they are amazing considering price.
> 
> Jamo S606 floorspeakers
> Jamo S602 shelfspeakers
> 
> Jamo SUB 660 Black Ash, my most precious item, sounds amazing, really filling and mighty bass
> 
> Samsung 55" ES8000 Series 8 SMART 3D LED TV
> 
> Reciever : Onkyo TX-NR818B


There is nothing average about this.... At all...


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> There is nothing average about this.... At all...


Yeah, i just noticed. Clicked this thread and it automatically took me to last page at the time first posted. Sorry!


----------



## Jester435

I don't know the green couches are pretty ghetto.


----------



## R3apR369

*Simple and Clean. Just how I like it. And yes, those are OCR medals hanging on my wall. I love me some mud runs!*


----------



## Jester435

I could never use a 32" TV as a monitor. 1080p is not very sharp at that size and distance.

Great looking setup.


----------



## R3apR369

^ I do agree. It was on sale and was mainly used as a TV when I got it though. I try and play games while on my bed now to get the best visuals.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> *Simple and Clean. Just how I like it. And yes, those are OCR medals hanging on my wall. I love me some mud runs!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I gamed for like 6 years on cheap wireless Logitech mice/keyboards









That being said, the upgrades to a mech keyboard and a wired gaming mouse were well worth the investment.


----------



## R3apR369

LOL. Hey man, it get's the job done, right?







I've had my fair share of Razer products, but didn't feel like it was really improving anything for me. I am quite interested in the new Corsair products though.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> spider man lives behind your shelving on the right.. just thought ide let you know.
> 
> ps. tuck those cables


That's why I hate most Ikea furniture... none of their shelves have backing behind them, so there's no where to hide cables.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> spider man lives behind your shelving on the right.. just thought ide let you know.
> 
> ps. tuck those cables


Yeah...The current configuration is temporary...once it is all moved around a bit, I'll be doing a more professional attempt at cable management. I ordered all new cabling that is the right lengths, plus I'll be sleeving a lot of them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> That's why I hate most Ikea furniture... none of their shelves have backing behind them, so there's no where to hide cables.


I hear ya..but it is cheap and has a lot of storage...I'll be redoing it all soon...waiting on a new case to arrive tomorrow so the setup will have to be rearranged.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I hear ya..but it is cheap and has a lot of storage...I'll be redoing it all soon...waiting on a new case to arrive tomorrow so the setup will have to be rearranged.


I don't remember going into Ikea and finding a half-decent shelving unit for under like $200. I bought a cool clamp-on desk shelf for $15 bucks though. You can use whatever desk surface you want for it, and mount it just about anywhere.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10168720/



As for your shelf, you could easily just go and get a large, thin, square piece of fibreboard, paint it black, use a couple of nails/staples to secure it to the back, then cut holes in it for the wires/cables to stay hidden behind.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> *Simple and Clean. Just how I like it. And yes, those are OCR medals hanging on my wall. I love me some mud runs!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love it, simple and awesome. I'd say you're over the budget for this thread though.


----------



## MKUL7R4

okay so my setup tops out at ~$1300 so its slightly above your criterion, but I think it still fits just because of the terrible desk, peeling "leather" chair, and wannabe dual monitor setup (My brother just gave me an old 1024x768). I finally acquired the sense to put my PC and subwoofer on the floor to maximize my desk space.


----------



## Jester435

Nothing could get me to but my rig on the floor! So dusty and dirty on the floor.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Nothing could get me to but my rig on the floor! So dusty and dirty on the floor.


My brothers desk is kind of small, and when I build him his computer, he didn't want to put the computer on it, so he was going to put it on the floor, I forced him to buy a shelf/stand and thats that


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> okay so my setup tops out at ~$1300 so its slightly above your criterion, but I think it still fits just because of the terrible desk, peeling "leather" chair, and wannabe dual monitor setup (My brother just gave me an old 1024x768). I finally acquired the sense to put my PC and subwoofer on the floor to maximize my desk space.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is a fine example of what this thread is about! Sure it's over the budget, but at the same time, it's got "average" written all over it!









By the way, folks. I'm starting a new job Wed. So I won't be around as much. Not ignoring you folks, just working a crappy job for too many hours a day. lol


----------



## solar0987

So since it took me over a 2 year span year to make my rig nice i cant post it








Here ill post what it began as..


And it sat on the floor for both them 2 years it was also painfully slow updating it 1 part at a time for months at a time. It is also the same case just cut up alot and painted lol.

Was given the ok, here is what it looks like now







it was a looong time to get all the parts and alot of them were aquired for a really good price/traded for.

I got the desk and file cabinet from a yard sale for 5$, it is in horrible condition but it works. Also lol im using the same keyboard i have had for at least 7 years now, and a crappy wallmart wireless logitech mouse, a 3 year old acer 1920x1080 monitor. I think i fit average haha
A kenwood reciever/eq from goodwill, along with the sony sub, and sony speakers, and 2 no name speakers from a resale shop lol







Just got the "here" is a link, Sad fact i paid less than 1200$ for my computer. And my setup is junky imho nothing like most of them and there in a totally diff league


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

You can post it here.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I picked up a 55 with a stand for $25. Going to do freshwater, live planted with soil and sand, but I'm not sure what I want to put in it yet. I'm thinking a community tank with a bunch of smaller fish. But at the same time, I REALLY like Oscars.


Go salt you will not regret it!!!
Especially when the corals grow and you can cut them and make $$$ Not to mention the fish are 32318473894739487 times more colorful.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Go salt you will not regret it!!!
> Especially when the corals grow and you can cut them and make $$$ Not to mention the fish are 32318473894739487 times more colorful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Too expensive to start up, and too much work to maintain. I'm broke and lazy. lol


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Too expensive to start up, and too much work to maintain. I'm broke and lazy. lol


How so?
Water and salt. And everything you would normally use for a freshwater tank.
I originally started with a 10 gallon then upgraded to a 29 and then a 40 breeder where im at now
Total cost to startup was minimal and still is as i just transfered all my equipment over.
But were off topic







Just trying to help.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> So since it took me over a 2 year span year to make my rig nice i cant post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ill post what it began as..
> 
> 
> And it sat on the floor for both them 2 years it was also painfully slow updating it 1 part at a time for months at a time. It is also the same case just cut up alot and painted lol.
> 
> Was given the ok, here is what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a looong time to get all the parts and alot of them were aquired for a really good price/traded for.
> 
> I got the desk and file cabinet from a yard sale for 5$, it is in horrible condition but it works. Also lol im using the same keyboard i have had for at least 7 years now, and a crappy wallmart wireless logitech mouse, a 3 year old acer 1920x1080 monitor. I think i fit average haha
> A kenwood reciever/eq from goodwill, along with the sony sub, and sony speakers, and 2 no name speakers from a resale shop lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the "here" is a link, Sad fact i paid less than 1200$ for my computer. And my setup is junky imho nothing like most of them and there in a totally diff league


While your choice of beer may be average, your rig is not, but it is nice. It looks so purty with all that blue


----------



## solar0987

It fits the category







sorry others didnt spend as wisely as me lol
And ty i looove it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> It fits the category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry others didnt spend as wisely as me lol
> And ty i looove it.


It's not about spending, heck my rig is the culmination of hard earning saving over the process of several years, but the average user does not have a water cooled loop.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> It's not about spending, heck my rig is the culmination of hard earning saving over the process of several years, but the average user does not have a water cooled loop.


Rules:

No more than $1200 spent on the rig, and monitors.
No more than dual monitors.
No more than two GPU's.

The average user does, its just a pre contained one







Either way i still spent way under the limit









Also the average user doesn't have dual gpu's either imho.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Rules:
> 
> No more than $1200 spent on the rig, and monitors.
> No more than dual monitors.
> No more than two GPU's.
> 
> The average user does, its just a pre contained one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way i still spent way under the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the average user doesn't have dual gpu's either imho.


For what some of the average users spend they could have dual gpus, if they gave up in the areas of mice, keyboards, and ssds. These are all thing that I did not spend money on to get the setup that I have. The average user does not have a WC setup though, no matter what the cost is. Your rig is very nice. But just because it fits into a price point does not make it average. Look at all of the beginning builds that happen, yes some of them are trolls, and some of them are from teens who shave way too much too spend, but the average person does not have a WC loop. AT best the average person has a AIO cooler, becaue they can't afford a custom loop. I'm not putting your rig down, hell I wish mine was more like it, But from what I have read in this thread, your rig is above average, and not because of money, which is why this thread needs some real actual rules. Money does not count, If I give someone a Titan then they did not spend that money, and if you are talking about hardware from five years ago it has depreciated so much it does not even matter. This thread should be about reaching a certain "average" level of performance in games to determine if you can gain membership or not. Someone can skimp on certain features to either gain or lose fps in games, the rig should not be judged on how much it cost, or how much it is worth


----------



## Scott1541

What about countries other than the US? Is the total cost the value of the equivalent hardware or the direct currency conversion? I'm just asking as hardware costs more in the UK


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> No water cooling unless it is ghetto rigged.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What about countries other than the US? Is the total cost the value of the equivalent hardware or the direct currency conversion? I'm just asking as hardware costs more in the UK


I am not sure on this, actually. I'm still trying to come up with a better way to say what "average" is and have had very little input on it. If your rig is your sig rig, I think you'll fit in just fine.

Feel free to message me if you have a suggestion.


----------



## ginger_nuts

You could try a voting system, something along the lines of 0-10 out of 10.

0= A very cool looking, something most would want, something expensive looking, tidy, great cable management etc.

5= A good looking rig, money spent on it, but still needing some attention to reach a lower score, mediocre cable management

10= A rig you couldn't give away, cable management







what is that? Something people will have to look at twice to make sure it is not truly beige, not just an off white. Something which if you handed to a third world country poor person, they would laugh at you, and hand it back feeling sorry for you.

Or a points based system, were you have allocated points for different features, or lack of.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> You could try a voting system, something along the lines of 0-10 out of 10.
> 
> 0= A very cool looking, something most would want, something expensive looking, tidy, great cable management etc.
> 
> 5= A good looking rig, money spent on it, but still needing some attention to reach a lower score, mediocre cable management
> 
> 10= A rig you couldn't give away, cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is that? Something people will have to look at twice to make sure it is not truly beige, not just an off white. Something which if you handed to a third world country poor person, they would laugh at you, and hand it back feeling sorry for you.
> 
> Or a points based system, were you have allocated points for different features, or lack of.


That doesn't really help with saying what is average and what isn't though. I need a set of rules to govern the thread and to let people know what is and isn't expected here.

Please message me with input rather than post it here, I don't want to clutter up this thread with talk about this.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Nothing could get me to but my rig on the floor! So dusty and dirty on the floor.


I had my computer on the desk for like 6 years, I'm very glad I decided to put it on the floor along with my sub. Sooooo much more desk space and I can comfortable have 2 monitors on it. It got pretty dusty anyways being on top of my desk.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I had my computer on the desk for like 6 years, I'm very glad I decided to put it on the floor along with my sub. Sooooo much more desk space and I can comfortable have 2 monitors on it. It got pretty dusty anyways being on top of my desk.


It will get a lot more dusty on the floor. lol


----------



## Jared2608

It will. When I get home I get some pictures of my painfully average rig and computer stand.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Some of the rigs here definitely do not qualify for this thread.


----------



## Scott1541

Right then, I'll post my desk, which is the most exciting thing in the room.

There isn't enough space to the the main monitor directly in front of me with the speakers either side, so I just have one monitor to one side and both speakers on the other side instead. Sig rig lives just below the shelf that the red box file is on in the bottom left corner. I won't take a pic of it as you all probably know what a Carbide 300R looks like











Also, those are bricks either side of the PS3


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> It will get a lot more dusty on the floor. lol


The floor is pure dust and dirt..

I do enjoy hearing people argue desk over floor.



Doesn't use desk space and keeps my rig off the dirty dusty floor.

Thanks!


----------



## Bonkers

My PC is borderline 1200$ bought a bunch of stuff on sale and what I currently have took a complete year to assemble. I got the core components first, then the 670, and then an extra 1 tb hdd. I think that constitutes as average considering I didnt go out and drop it all in one swoop lol. The monitors are hand me downs. TV and office chair was purchased with help of Fiance. PS3 was a gift from the fiance and any girly stuff also belongs to her.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Some of the rigs here definitely do not qualify for this thread.


Indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Right then, I'll post my desk, which is the most exciting thing in the room.
> 
> There isn't enough space to the the main monitor directly in front of me with the speakers either side, so I just have one monitor to one side and both speakers on the other side instead. Sig rig lives just below the shelf that the red box file is on in the bottom left corner. I won't take a pic of it as you all probably know what a Carbide 300R looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, those are bricks either side of the PS3


LOVE the bricks! I was debating making a monitor stand with a board and some big landscaping bricks, but the board I was going to use disappeared from my yard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> The floor is pure dust and dirt..
> 
> I do enjoy hearing people argue desk over floor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't use desk space and keeps my rig off the dirty dusty floor.
> 
> Thanks!


Compromise!


----------



## conwa

My average student room (like 15 square meters)


----------



## MKUL7R4

Stop making me seriously reconsider my new and Feng-Shui'd computer arrangement :/

Just when I thought I had achieved Zen and the planets were in alignment, all my hopes and dreams are shattered lol.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> My average student room (like 15 square meters)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great setup.. wish I had that when I was a student. not average at all.. the gaming at 1440p gave you away


----------



## Pip Boy

when i was a student many years ago i had a Packard bell PC in white, it was hideous in every way imaginable, then again i spent more time in the pub than in the room


----------



## NameUnknown

So quick question.... For this club, there is a pricetag limit on the PC. Is that the original cost, current cost, or total cost between all changes from origination until now XD


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Great setup.. wish I had that when I was a student. not average at all.. the gaming at 1440p gave you away


Neither are his X-530 but to be fair ... i've got a crazier audio setup than he does with those X-530s


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Neither are his X-530 but to be fair ... i've got a crazier audio setup than he does with those X-530s


How are x-530 not worthy of "average" they can be had for $15 used. They're ancient in terms of modern PC speakers.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> when i was a student many years ago i had a Packard bell PC in white, it was hideous in every way imaginable, then again i spent more time in the pub that in the room


Haha, yeah the time I dont spend in the pub is used to work for this sort of stuff!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Great setup.. wish I had that when I was a student. not average at all.. the gaming at 1440p gave you away


The i7 tattled on him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> So quick question.... For this club, there is a pricetag limit on the PC. Is that the original cost, current cost, or total cost between all changes from origination until now XD


Not a club yet.

Current cost. If you spent $1200 5 years ago, it's probably worth about a quarter of that now. total cost between all changes until now would put even me out of the running, I think. Having bought three PSU's, two mobo's, three sets of RAM... lol I thought I updated the rules to state this, but I must not have saved it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How are x-530 not worthy of "average" they can be had for $15 used. They're ancient in terms of modern PC speakers.


X-530's are average at best, if not below average now. I use them, and I'm getting more and more fed up with them the longer I have them. I paid $75 for mine about 3 years ago, and since then have changed the woofer in the sub, disconnected the sub and ran wires to an 8" sub, and recently unhooked that and run a 10" powered sub directly from the sound card. So yeah, I'd say they are average. lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How are x-530 not worthy of "average" they can be had for $15 used. They're ancient in terms of modern PC speakers.


I forgot about that








Quote:


> X-530's are average at best, if not below average now. I use them, and I'm getting more and more fed up with them the longer I have them. I paid $75 for mine about 3 years ago, and since then have changed the woofer in the sub, disconnected the sub and ran wires to an 8" sub, and recently unhooked that and run a 10" powered sub directly from the sound card. So yeah, I'd say they are average. lol


Didn't think of that







Although i definitely will win the award for a highly modified setup ... nothing is stock. Amplifiers, opamps, transformers they all have been replaced
Actually my system came with some crappy 4" sub so i just took a old logitech sub and my GT82D from the 90s and threw it in there. Of course i was impressed, 93db/W FTW!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Didn't think of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i definitely will win the award for a highly modified setup ... nothing is stock. Amplifiers, opamps, transformers they all have been replaced
> Actually my system came with some crappy 4" sub so i just took a old logitech sub and my GT82D from the 90s and threw it in there. Of course i was impressed, 93db/W FTW!


I need to just break down and get a receiver and some bookshelf/studio speakers, but I just can't justify it if my X-530's still work. And they do work. They aren't bad, really. Honestly, for the price (especially if you get them now for next to nothing) they are decent speakers, minus the crap sub, and the lack of REAL 5.1. I'm only using the left right and center now, and it sound alright with the bigger sub. Though my neighbors are NOT fans of the sub when i'm watching a war flick at 3 in the morning. lmao


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Right then, I'll post my desk, which is the most exciting thing in the room.
> 
> There isn't enough space to the the main monitor directly in front of me with the speakers either side, so I just have one monitor to one side and both speakers on the other side instead. Sig rig lives just below the shelf that the red box file is on in the bottom left corner. I won't take a pic of it as you all probably know what a Carbide 300R looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, those are bricks either side of the PS3


I love your setup!! The bricks are awesome and look so good, they make the PS3 look like it has its own little compartment!! This is why I love browsing this thread, I love seeing people do more with less, it makes for some really ingenious setups!! Nicely done, sir!


----------



## mironccr345

Hope this counts? My garage rig. I was doing a vid on the black case, but the red case is my main garage rig.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love your setup!! The bricks are awesome and look so good, they make the PS3 look like it has its own little compartment!! This is why I love browsing this thread, I love seeing people do more with less, it makes for some really ingenious setups!! Nicely done, sir!


I wanted to push the PS3 in all they way so it was almost entirely covered but the rubber feet fall of the back if I push it back any further. I made some modifications to the desk a while ago to give me more space to work on, and the end result is that there's a 6" gap between the back of the top piece and the back of the main desk, I'm always dropping stuff down the back accidentally


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I wanted to push the PS3 in all they way so it was almost entirely covered but the rubber feet fall of the back if I push it back any further. I made some modifications to the desk a while ago to give me more space to work on, and the end result is that there's a 6" gap between the back of the top piece and the back of the main desk, *I'm always dropping stuff down the back accidentally*


When I lived at my parents house, my desk was like that and I was constantly loosing stuff. When I moved out and we moved the desk, I found a ton of pens, markers, papers, etc. back there that I hadn't ever realized that I had lost!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> When I lived at my parents house, my desk was like that and I was constantly loosing stuff. When I moved out and we moved the desk, I found a ton of pens, markers, papers, etc. back there that I hadn't ever realized that I had lost!


I have a little... Uh... Ledge? around the edge of my space, so I can't push my desk all the way to the wall, so I'm always dropping things back there. Speakers, router, pens, papers, phone... It's annoying. lol


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I fit in here perfectly. I have my rigbuilder setup in my profile. I have a nice custom desk soon, too. I just need to paint/glaze it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I fit in here perfectly. I have my rigbuilder setup in my profile. I have a nice custom desk soon, too. I just need to paint/glaze it.


Put your rig in your sig.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Put your rig in your sig.


How? I can't.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> How? I can't.


You can, and did. lol


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## NameUnknown

Hoping to have my office done this weekend, will get pics up once it is!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Hoping to have my office done this weekend, will get pics up once it is!


Looking forward to it!

Let's see what everyone's cable management looks like behind/under the desks...

I'll get mine up soon.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Rules:
> 
> No more than $1200 spent on the rig, and monitors.
> No more than dual monitors.
> No more than two GPU's.
> 
> The average user does, its just a pre contained one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way i still spent way under the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the average user doesn't have dual gpu's either imho.


Pretty sure 3 way gtx 8800 would be allowed (or lower)


----------



## maarten12100

Would my old rig qualify as average it is pretty decent as I still use it the dual xeon don't seem average but they are outdated nehalem parts.

I recently got my gtx 570 SC back from rma they gave me a GTX 570 Classified so that might be a bit too expensive for average


----------



## lordhinton

am i the only one with an "average" room that isnt clean ;D


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> am i the only one with an "average" room that isnt clean ;D


Lol, my room isn't average but it's not clean either. I so need to clean my desk, lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Mine is average, and usually not clean. Especially working so much lately, I just can't find the motivation to clean it.


----------



## lordhinton

my desk is 8ft, ive got the width of a keyboard and a bit more to work in O.O


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


I believe him, sounds like the wood countertop idea I'll be implementing myself 8ftx25in, either that or an extended sectional desk


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I believe him, sounds like the wood countertop idea I'll be implementing myself 8ftx25in, either that or an extended sectional desk


Scared me for a moment there ... i thought your table was 8ft deep







... my computer desk is only 45cm deep








(Development bench is 25inch deep)


----------



## iPrintScreen

Not bad for a college student aha.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Scared me for a moment there ... i thought your table was 8ft deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... my computer desk is only 45cm deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Development bench is 25inch deep)


Nah lols, 8 feet deep man better than 9 x 30" monitors for 180 degree semi circle. 45cm isn't too bad either, do you have monitor wall mounted? I can bet it would take up some space if it isnt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPrintScreen*
> 
> Not bad for a college student aha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks a-ok to me







The air rifle is a nice touch


----------



## lordhinton

by 8ft i ment 7ft, but its just an ikea desk







no idea where 8ft came from xD

just this
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80251358/
and this
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50250992/#/40162496
pretty much,ill grab a photo when i dig my camera out!, spades up!


----------



## maarten12100

There is only one thing more important than desk space...
room space








However I have plenty the trade off is that the internet connection sucks here


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Nah lols, 8 feet deep man better than 9 x 30" monitors for 180 degree semi circle. 45cm isn't too bad either, do you have monitor wall mounted? I can bet it would take up some space if it isnt.
> Looks a-ok to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The air rifle is a nice touch


Nope i simply place it on my desk. Walls are hard to drill here, they're WW2-type concrete walls ... (even with proper hammer drills) I think i'm used to this table setup, got a bit of space for my keyboard and about 17.5cm of space for my hands ...


----------



## Maiky

Past setup (aka *cramped corner*)

http://s683.photobucket.com/user/OvrClkr/media/DSC01282.jpg.html


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> Past setup (aka *cramped corner*)
> 
> http://s683.photobucket.com/user/OvrClkr/media/DSC01282.jpg.html


It is not really average to have an accessory display without cheap eyefinity/surround with cheap monitors


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPrintScreen*
> 
> Not bad for a college student aha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I'd consider a cheap stand for the snowball though. My snowball's stock stand is/was terrible. Bought a 7$ one off amazon it's so much better.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Should have my freshly painted shelves and the 55 gallon moved in either tomorrow or the next day. Weather has really messed with me getting them painted.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Half of the rigs here are definitely not average.

Love some of them though.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Half of the rigs here are definitely not average.
> 
> Love some of them though.


I agree. Hard to define average, really. Didn't think it would be such an issue when I started the thread, but some people don't like the idea that the rig they have is too expensive/high end to post here.


----------



## Bonkers

Well it probably has to do with the fact that some of us posted and were completely over looked. My rig may be "above average" to some but i am not a part of the above average crowd who updates their machines once or twice every year. I saved my money and built mine over the course of a few months. Judging by your reaction it would seem your qualifications should have been that the rig must be sub 1000$ and dusty lol.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I agree. Hard to define average, really. Didn't think it would be such an issue when I started the thread, but some people don't like the idea that the rig they have is too expensive/high end to post here.


Maybe having too many deltas makes me above average since usually the "average" rig usually consists of not really powerful fans as such


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Not that at all. Just seems that some people hate the fact that there is a thread that isn't for posting expensive things in. I respect that people have pieced their systems together over time, and didn't just run out and drop two grand all at once, but this thread is not about those rigs. It's about those of us that CURRENTLY have average rooms and rigs and get overlooked everywhere else we post our rigs.

EDIT: Rules have been updated to state that the $1200 limit is current value and not initial value.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Not that at all. Just seems that some people hate the fact that there is a thread that isn't for posting expensive things in. I respect that people have pieced their systems together over time, and didn't just run out and drop two grand all at once, but this thread is not about those rigs. It's about those of us that CURRENTLY have average rooms and rigs and get overlooked everywhere else we post our rigs.
> 
> EDIT: Rules have been updated to state that the $1200 limit is current value and not initial value.


On top of this, though, I think this thread is more about the "look at what I did with less" attitude than it is about any kind of price or whatever. As stated before, many of these rigs and rooms get overlooked in the other thread because they are not overly elaborate rooms/rigs, but they showcase what people can do without spending $2k on a rig, $2k on monitors and a grand on a desk, lighting, chair, whatever. Frankly, even if I see a rig in here that is a $3k rig, but the room is average, I like to see what people have done.

There was an earlier posting where a guy was running a multi-monitor setup, he had one monitor on a table next to his desk, and even though the desk and table didn't line up, he managed to adjust the monitors in such a way that they were level and looked really good. Sure, he could have spent $300 on a monitor stand, but he either didn't have the funds or didn't want to spend thim, so he used what he could and made it work, and unless you were really looking for it, you wouldn't have caught that they were on separate pieces of furniture that were separate heights.

I don't think rig cost should be a factor, I think it should fall more into the room, it is subjective, and even though we like to be able to objectify everything in our lives, it's just not possible. I want to see the room (like I used to have) where someone is using 2 different desks, pushed together and making it work. The guys that are creative and do more with less.

Sure, there is something to say about those that spend thousands on their rig and office/computer room/whatever, but to me, there is more to be said about those who don't. Those who take the time to make what they have, or what they can afford, work and work well. We've seen some fine examples of this so far, and I'm eager to see more.


----------



## TwistyTravster

I upgraded a bit after moving out with the girlfriend... so even though my rig is still below average, I'd say my setup is above.


----------



## Jester435

Unfortunately, your camera skills are still very below average.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> I upgraded a bit after moving out with the girlfriend... so even though my rig is still below average, I'd say my setup is above.


I was just looking at a desk like that for sale yesterday. They wanted $50, but it's not what I was looking for.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> On top of this, though, I think this thread is more about the "look at what I did with less" attitude than it is about any kind of price or whatever. As stated before, many of these rigs and rooms get overlooked in the other thread because they are not overly elaborate rooms/rigs, but they showcase what people can do without spending $2k on a rig, $2k on monitors and a grand on a desk, lighting, chair, whatever. Frankly, even if I see a rig in here that is a $3k rig, but the room is average, I like to see what people have done.
> 
> There was an earlier posting where a guy was running a multi-monitor setup, he had one monitor on a table next to his desk, and even though the desk and table didn't line up, he managed to adjust the monitors in such a way that they were level and looked really good. Sure, he could have spent $300 on a monitor stand, but he either didn't have the funds or didn't want to spend thim, so he used what he could and made it work, and unless you were really looking for it, you wouldn't have caught that they were on separate pieces of furniture that were separate heights.
> 
> I don't think rig cost should be a factor, I think it should fall more into the room, it is subjective, and even though we like to be able to objectify everything in our lives, it's just not possible. I want to see the room (like I used to have) where someone is using 2 different desks, pushed together and making it work. The guys that are creative and do more with less.
> 
> Sure, there is something to say about those that spend thousands on their rig and office/computer room/whatever, but to me, there is more to be said about those who don't. Those who take the time to make what they have, or what they can afford, work and work well. We've seen some fine examples of this so far, and I'm eager to see more.


Abso-freakin'-lutely!

Feel free to message me if you have any ideas for better rules.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Unfortunately, your camera skills are still very below average.


Skills, not really. Camera, definitely.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I was just looking at a desk like that for sale yesterday. They wanted $50, but it's not what I was looking for.


The wooden-looking desk on the right side of mine is almost identical to mine and we bought it from a thrift store for $15, and it even has an integrated power bar + ethernet port + phone jack.


----------



## JTHMfreak

"AVERAGE" should be based on how current games play on the pc, not what someone spent. You need to have a defined set of rules of what settings people can use and at what fps they get. I could receive a pc that kicks games' a$$ for very little money, but is it performs above or below a certain mark I won't know how to judge it.

Yes I have SLI gpus, but what makes that above average? Is it because I have two gpus? Well then what about he person who has SLI 275s? Those are definitely well below the cost of your original specs. So you can't base it upon how much a persons setup cost. You should base it on how well it performs within certain parameters.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

It's based on cost because that's easy for everyone to calculate on their own systems and on those posted by others. I also have SLI, and my rig is WELL under the $1200 limit, and runs most games on medium to high settings in 1920x1080 at 45+ FPS.

I was looking for a simple way to explain it that will be easy to follow and easy to judge based on sigs and pics. $1200 CURRENT value of ONLY the rig and the monitors. Meaning, if you buy all of your components new right now, how much would it cost? With an exception here and there of course, it's pretty easy to track down a price on any component anyone would have in their system and figure out a rough price.

What makes yours above average is the fact that the two GPU's cost as much as my entire setup, even with the current rebate the Egg is offering. lmao It says in the rules in the first post that dual GPU's are allowed.

I can understand why folks would want it based on performance, but that is just not easy enough to judge without posting benchmarks, and honestly, I could care less what my benchmarks are. Pretty mediocre I'd guess, better than some who have posted in this thread, but worse than others.

My system:

Galaxy GTS 450 GC 1GB x 2 - $200
MSI 790GX-G65 - $100
AMD Athlon II X4 - $75-$100
Ripjaws 2x4GB - $70
CM Real Power Pro RS-650 - $80
WD Caviar Green 1.5Tb - $70
Cheap Samsung DVD-R - $15
Red LED Strip - $5

Acer A221HQV - $100
Cheap Old Dell Monitor - $15

= $700 low end, $800 high end.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I understand that, but my cpu price is not even listed on newegg, so any user with my cpu will be disqualified? I am not trying to make it into the average user base, just trying to simplify things for others


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Ebay, Amazon, TigerDirect... It doesn't HAVE to be Newegg. Just a general price of the same part bought brand new today.

I got most of my prices from Amazon and Ebay because most of what's in my rig Newegg no longer carries.


----------



## JTHMfreak

On newegg the cost of my rig minus the cost of the case and cpu comes to 1094. So I think your logic is flawed, especially since I bought my psu for a great price, so even if you factor in how much I bought my cpu for which was 299 I would be at just under 1400. Still pretty average if you ask me. Price should not be the issue, since price can fluctuate so much and so often.


----------



## john1016

The average real world user and the average ocn user is two different things. From my understanding this thread is for the in between setup of those two. No one should be offended because there setup is to expensive or nice, lol.

I think the price limit is a good way to go, if a person wants in so bad they can get rid of a piece of there rig imo.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'm not going to argue over it... Again. It is what it is.

How many of you folks would like me to increase the limit to $1400? Poll added.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'm not going to argue over it... Again. It is what it is.
> 
> How many of you folks would like me to increase the limit to $1400? Poll added.


Voted for current status quo, if it's $1,400 it'll just get closer and closer to the official computer room pics thread









I like the description of what this thread is now.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Voted for current status quo, if it's $1,400 it'll just get closer and closer to the official computer room pics thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the description of what this thread is now.


I would second this. It's nice to see the low cost side of setups.


----------



## john1016

This is my wife's rig

I3, p67, 560ti, HP2710, built mostly from parts i took out of mine when upgrading.


----------



## Dav3ric

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my wife's rig
> 
> I3, p67, 560ti, HP2710, built mostly from parts i took out of mine when upgrading.






I would be afraid that the shelf that the tower is sitting on would fall...that's just me being paranoid though.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ I feel the same way. But if it's on studs, he should be alright.


----------



## john1016

Ya it was in studs, it was actually a very strong shelf. The brackets are rated for something like 100lbs, lol(i wouldn't trust them with that much weight though).

This is how it is now in a different room



Desk is a mess but whatever.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'm not going to argue over it... Again. It is what it is.
> 
> How many of you folks would like me to increase the limit to $1400? Poll added.


It's fine where it is.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> 
> I would be afraid that the shelf that the tower is sitting on would fall...that's just me being paranoid though.


As long as the shelf is correctly mounted into the beams in the wall there is no risk of it falling.

How do you think your kitchen cabinets are mounted to the wall or a plasma tv??

I hung a super heavy 65" plasma on a wall and after we screwed in the mount I knew it would hold.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> As long as the shelf is correctly mounted into the beams in the wall there is no risk of it falling.
> 
> How do you think your kitchen cabinets are mounted to the wall or a plasma tv??
> 
> I hung a super heavy 65" plasma on a wall and after we screwed in the mount I knew it would hold.


I always hang on the TV brackets before I mount the TV on the wall. Just for piece of mind. Especially before I hang a Plasma TV, those jokers are Heavy!


----------



## CptAsian

I think that trying to classify if your rig is "average" or not based on performance is something that is really not necessary, as it means that you are fighting for the fact that your setup is bad, which is the opposite of what we are shooting for here. I also personally think that this money limit really isn't working, but I can't really think of something better. Part of me feels like we should just make it up to the owner of the setup to decide if it qualifies as "average" or not to avoid arguments of sorts, but the other part of me is saying that would cause a lot of problems. Just putting my thoughts out there. Either way, I'm actually not voting in the poll at all.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think that trying to classify if your rig is "average" or not based on performance is something that is really not necessary, as it means that you are fighting for the fact that your setup is bad, which is the opposite of what we are shooting for here. I also personally think that this money limit really isn't working, but I can't really think of something better. Part of me feels like we should just make it up to the owner of the setup to decide if it qualifies as "average" or not to avoid arguments of sorts, but the other part of me is saying that would cause a lot of problems. Just putting my thoughts out there. Either way, I'm actually not voting in the poll at all.


This thread is about people who are doing the most with the least. Any clown can put two titans on their credit card and take picture for the internet.

This is about those individuals who are putting their systems together overtime and are very creative about their setups.

It is for those that get ignored in other threads because the average OCN isnt impressed unless they are looking at dual 1440P monitors, Xfire or Sli Top GPU, Sleeved cabling, Custom Case and blah blah blah.

I honestly like seeing "Average rigs and rooms"


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think that trying to classify if your rig is "average" or not based on performance is something that is really not necessary, as it means that you are fighting for the fact that your setup is bad, which is the opposite of what we are shooting for here. I also personally think that this money limit really isn't working, but I can't really think of something better. Part of me feels like we should just make it up to the owner of the setup to decide if it qualifies as "average" or not to avoid arguments of sorts, but the other part of me is saying that would cause a lot of problems. Just putting my thoughts out there. Either way, I'm actually not voting in the poll at all.


I can't think of anything to change it to, either. No one has given me any suggestions that would work very well so far, either. I'm not opposed to changing it in the least, I just don't know of a better way to judge it. If it were left up to the users discretion, this would just be a duplicate of the "Official" thread.

Thank you to those that have made suggestions, feel free to message me with any you may have.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This thread is about people who are doing the most with the least. Any clown can put two titans on their credit card and take picture for the internet.
> 
> This is about those individuals who are putting their systems together overtime and are very creative about their setups.
> 
> It is for those that get ignored in other threads because the average OCN isnt impressed unless they are looking at dual 1440P monitors, Xfire or Sli Top GPU, Sleeved cabling, Custom Case and blah blah blah.
> 
> I honestly like seeing "Average rigs and rooms"


That pretty much nails it on the head.

That is the exact reason I DON'T have a credit card. lmao I'd have a top end rig, and brand new desk, and hate it the whole time I was making payments... I like to OWN things, not pretend I own them while I make payments.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This thread is about people who are doing the most with the least. Any clown can put two titans on their credit card and take picture for the internet.
> 
> This is about those individuals who are putting their systems together overtime and are very creative about their setups.
> 
> It is for those that get ignored in other threads because the average OCN isnt impressed unless they are looking at dual 1440P monitors, Xfire or Sli Top GPU, Sleeved cabling, Custom Case and blah blah blah.
> 
> I honestly like seeing "Average rigs and rooms"


Not everyone with high end components put them on their cards, it is about the fifth time I heard a similar saying this week on the forums here lol.

But yah I agree with the rest of what you're saying.

Some of the cleanest and best looking rooms (photo quality not included) have been those with just a few things, an average speced rig, and with the right furniture arrangement/setup.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This thread is about people who are doing the most with the least. Any clown can put two titans on their credit card and take picture for the internet.
> 
> This is about those individuals who are putting their systems together overtime and are very creative about their setups.
> 
> It is for those that get ignored in other threads because the average OCN isnt impressed unless they are looking at dual 1440P monitors, Xfire or Sli Top GPU, Sleeved cabling, Custom Case and blah blah blah.
> 
> I honestly like seeing "Average rigs and rooms"


I did not get my two 670s at once, there was about 4 months in between each purchase. And I had to make sacrifices to purchase each one. I also don't have things like a soundcard or an ssd. Most of my components are over 2 years old (cpu, ram, case, psu, monitor, mouse, kb, hdd). I just think that using a pricepoint does not work the best since someone could be close to a microcenter or a fryes and catch somethings on a great sale. And using a what it's currently worth doesn't help much either. I think a benchmark would be the best determination of "average". Using cost someone could go with an ultra cheap setup and then throw in a titan and still come in at around the $1200 mark. The "average" user will have trouble maxing out a game such as Crysis 3 and keep over 30 fps.

Seeing as how creative some of the people in this thread have been with their setup and their room I expect more creativity to come for a judging point rather then a dollar amount. Not trying to hate or argue, just voicing my opinion.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I did not get my two 670s at once, there was about 4 months in between each purchase. And I had to make sacrifices to purchase each one. I also don't have things like a soundcard or an ssd. Most of my components are over 2 years old (cpu, ram, case, psu, monitor, mouse, kb, hdd). I just think that using a pricepoint does not work the best since someone could be close to a microcenter or a fryes and catch somethings on a great sale. And using a what it's currently worth doesn't help much either. I think a benchmark would be the best determination of "average". Using cost someone could go with an ultra cheap setup and then throw in a titan and still come in at around the $1200 mark. The "average" user will have trouble maxing out a game such as Crysis 3 and keep over 30 fps.
> 
> Seeing as how creative some of the people in this thread have been with their setup and their room I expect more creativity to come for a judging point rather then a dollar amount. Not trying to hate or argue, just voicing my opinion.


dont really see how likely it is that someone is going to buy a tier 1 GPU with everything else being terrible.

This thread isnt about individuals maxing out games. It is about people who are doing a lot with a little. I have seen some pretty sweet setups because people went out of the box.

I love getting deals, but that dollar amount still holds true. I picked up my second 27" asus monitor for $150 off retail. Both my monitors and the stand are $800 bucks alone. I dont post pictures in here because my setup would cost you a 3.5k or so to replicate. I still have learned alot and improved my setup from this thread. I dont understand why people dont get this concept. I really think it is because they are outside of the dollar limit, but dont have awesome setups.

Maybe this thread can be for the under appreciated and ignored.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> dont really see how likely it is that someone is going to buy a tier 1 GPU with everything else being terrible.
> 
> This thread isnt about individuals maxing out games. It is about people who are doing a lot with a little. I have seen some pretty sweet setups because people went out of the box.
> 
> I love getting deals, but that dollar amount still holds true. I picked up my second 27" asus monitor for $150 off retail. Both my monitors and the stand are $800 bucks alone. I dont post pictures in here because my setup would cost you a 3.5k or so to replicate. I still have learned alot and improved my setup from this thread. I dont understand why people dont get this concept. I really think it is because they are outside of the dollar limit, but dont have awesome setups.
> 
> Maybe this thread can be for the under appreciated and ignored.


This^

The same holds true for me, most of what I have I got great deals on and it took me a few years to build what I have now. But none of that changes that A) it costs alot to replicate and B) my setup is way beyond average.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I understand that my setup is above average. Not trying to fight that, just trying to wrap my head around what exactly constitutes average. The only reason I threw in the whole titan with a ultra cheap crap rig is because it could be done (why someone would want to is beyond me), but there are those out there who would just for giggles.
And Jester, not to knock you but many people have a home theater, myself included (It's an older 600 watt sony, but still works great), so I don't feel that should be included in the cost of your rig. Your rig is damn nice though, I'd love to have it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Until a better idea comes around, it's going to have to stay with the dollar amount. This thread has nothing to do with gaming, as not everyone uses their rigs to game on, and it doesn't go by benchmarks because I don't care what my rig benches at. If it's not going to be impressive, why bench it? 75% of the time I am not gaming on my rig, I'm surfing, watching movies, making music, doing graphic arts...

If someone would like to throw a Titan in a functioning low budget rig and still be below the budget, by all means. lol

The current value makes sense because someone that has a rig that was top of the line 5 years ago and spent $2500 to build it is obviously working with very average system now that is worth less than half of what it was when they built it. I really don't see why price is such an issue to begin with, it is, after all, the number one factor in how most of us build our setups.

When I initially built mine, I had about $450 to run with. That got me the basics: Cheap case, mobo with on-board graphics, DVD burner, regrettably cheap PSU, CPU and RAM. I had a monitor and a hard drive already from a scrapped Dell. I lived with on-board graphics for almost a year before I bought a GTS 450, and lived with just the one for another 4 months before I got the second. Took apart a WD MyBook external to get my 1Tb drive, bought another 1.5Tb a few months later along with my CM SS case. Got the Acer Monitor for my birthday 2 years ago... Still using the original mobo from when I built it, same CPU, same burner, and the original monitor I was using is now my secondary. The total cost of buying everything I'm using now brand new is actually more than what I actually spent on it since most of what I have I got because it was on sale somewhere, or someone sold it to me on here for cheap.

Anyhow, the point is: The price limit for what it would cost to build the same rig from all new parts today makes far more sense than using the amount initially spent on it.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I love getting deals, but that dollar amount still holds true. I picked up my second 27" asus monitor for $150 off retail. Both my monitors and the stand are $800 bucks alone.


I love getting deals too... who doesn't? But what makes me especially happy is being economical by doing more with less.

I bought my crappy Dell 570 desktop 4 years ago and recently considered building a new rig from scratch. But then I realized that my education comes first, so I spent around $250 to upgrade my existing computer to double the speed/performance instead. And yet it is still far below average, but I'm perfectly fine with it because it suits my needs as well as my budget.

Afterwards, I decided that I wanted to try and add a dual monitor set-up with my newly upgraded (but still crappy) computer. I sold my old IN2010 monitor and bought two IN2030s ($100 each) with a used monitor stand off Kijiji ($50). Again, I'm happy because it works with what I want and doesn't break my bank.

Upon moving out, I had to figure out a way to fit both my computer and my TV in a tiny little corner of my room on a limited budget. So I looked around until I found a cool little clamping shelf bracket at Ikea. I cut a piece of scrap wood to the appropriate size/length, painted it, and attached it onto the bracket as an addition to my desk for my TV to sit on. $10 for two brackets, $10 for paint, and a free piece of wood.

All in all, I spent ($250 +$250 + $20) $520 to turn my piece of crap into a piece of bronze. It isn't diamond or gold by any means, but I'm fine with it.

That's my story. The reason I'm below the price limitation is purely by choice, not because I am trying to fit into a label of being average.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Until a better idea comes around, it's going to have to stay with the dollar amount. This thread has nothing to do with gaming, as not everyone uses their rigs to game on, and it doesn't go by benchmarks because I don't care what my rig benches at. If it's not going to be impressive, why bench it? 75% of the time I am not gaming on my rig, I'm surfing, watching movies, making music, doing graphic arts...
> 
> If someone would like to throw a Titan in a functioning low budget rig and still be below the budget, by all means. lol
> 
> The current value makes sense because someone that has a rig that was top of the line 5 years ago and spent $2500 to build it is obviously working with very average system now that is worth less than half of what it was when they built it. I really don't see why price is such an issue to begin with, it is, after all, the number one factor in how most of us build our setups.
> 
> When I initially built mine, I had about $450 to run with. That got me the basics: Cheap case, mobo with on-board graphics, DVD burner, regrettably cheap PSU, CPU and RAM. I had a monitor and a hard drive already from a scrapped Dell. I lived with on-board graphics for almost a year before I bought a GTS 450, and lived with just the one for another 4 months before I got the second. Took apart a WD MyBook external to get my 1Tb drive, bought another 1.5Tb a few months later along with my CM SS case. Got the Acer Monitor for my birthday 2 years ago... Still using the original mobo from when I built it, same CPU, same burner, and the original monitor I was using is now my secondary. The total cost of buying everything I'm using now brand new is actually more than what I actually spent on it since most of what I have I got because it was on sale somewhere, or someone sold it to me on here for cheap.
> 
> Anyhow, the point is: The price limit for what it would cost to build the same rig from all new parts today makes far more sense than using the amount initially spent on it.


In the case of what a system is worth now, mine would probably qualify. My cpu is not even sold anymore. When I bought my ram it was expensive but now ram is cheap, the only parts of my system that are worth anything are the GPUs. Granted they may be 3/4 of the 1200 budget, but I think my system comes in at around 1350 today, as opposed to the 2.5K that has ben put into it over the years. But even if I met the price point I would still be above average because of what I can throw at the damn thing.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I understand that my setup is above average. Not trying to fight that, just trying to wrap my head around what exactly constitutes average. The only reason I threw in the whole titan with a ultra cheap crap rig is because it could be done (why someone would want to is beyond me), but there are those out there who would just for giggles.
> And Jester, not to knock you but many people have a home theater, myself included (It's an older 600 watt sony, but still works great), so I don't feel that should be included in the cost of your rig. Your rig is damn nice though, I'd love to have it.


that isnt my home theater bro.. That is the speakers that are in my office... I got sick of people asking me what everything was in the pictures, so I put everything that is in my office in my sig. Honestly speakers are a huge component of a rig IMO. once I got rid of computer speakers and went to sound card, receiver, and bookshelf & amp. I never will go back!

My media room has a 5.1 polk monitor series with a pioneer VSX-821K receiver.. the pictures are on my profile.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> that isnt my home theater bro.. That is the speakers that are in my office... I got sick of people asking me what everything was in the pictures, so I put everything that is in my office in my sig. Honestly speakers are a huge component of a rig IMO. once I got rid of computer speakers and went to sound card, receiver, and bookshelf & amp. I never will go back!
> 
> My media room has a 5.1 polk monitor series with a pioneer VSX-821K receiver.. the pictures are on my profile.


Wouldn't a receiver the bookshelves and the amp qualify as a home theater, maybe I'm missing something here


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Wouldn't a receiver the bookshelves and the amp qualify as a home theater, maybe I'm missing something here


It isnt a home theater.. It is a 2.1 system for my PC.

I am not asking anyone to include my sound system with my rig alone, but it is part of my office setup.

I am not really sure where the disconnect is in this discussion.

Its the same reason you have your AV-40's listed in your sig..


----------



## ginger_nuts

I think your biggest problem here is that you are using the word average outside of its truthful meaning. You are trying to put an average on what people are seeing.

But putting an average dollar value is also complex.

I just "Averaged" all the prices of PC's from a very trusted store here in Australia (PCCG) , not including barbone systems, and came up with a figure of $1,664AUD. This will obvisouly change for every country as well, and if based in or for only one country, what about conversion rates!!!

Now "My Current Project" will be above this because of the watercooling I have, yes it runs all games I can through at it perfect, but that is at only 1080 res. *BUT* I still think it is average.

Maybe a renaming of thread to the "Mediocre" or "Ordinary" room thread. Could be considered









But as the OP you have the final say. You get to make the rules as you see fit.

But I personally think a scoring system is best, it works well in other threads. You could have it people (the community score them) or You the OP scores them.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Wouldn't a receiver the bookshelves and the amp qualify as a home theater, maybe I'm missing something here


It's not ... Gosh...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

How about we get back on topic? Let's see some pics!

My shelves are STILL not finished, combination of weather, laziness and my red paint not being red, but pink instead.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Let's stop arguing and post more pics.









I'll put up pics of my girl's rig tomorrow that I built, pretty average.

PII X4 955 @ 3.6GHz
Corsair H60
Asus M5A88-M AM3+
16GB G. Skill @ 1600MHz
MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr
120GB Samsung 840
Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS
SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How about we get back on topic? Let's see some pics!
> 
> My shelves are STILL not finished, combination of weather, laziness and my red paint not being red, but pink instead.


LOL, some would like pink shelves(not me but some).

I hate when colors come out wrong. What brand paint did you use?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

It's Glidden I think. Looked great on the sample card, looked good on the card after he mixed it, doesn't look so good now that I'm using it... It's almost red, really, really close, but not quite. lol


----------



## cravinmild

LOL, so much funny in here


----------



## p2mob

Nothing special not even the quality of the camera lol

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img0282pl.jpg/


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Nothing special not even the quality of the camera lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img0282pl.jpg/


Nice, looks like you've done quite a job of... ghetto-fying that case. Did you just take the handle and everything else off the top of the Trooper so those two AF140's would fit? Are those even AF140's?


----------



## p2mob

yeah those are 2 x AF140s and there is also 2 x 140mms on the bottom of 280mm radiator.
Ghetto-fying? lol why are u mad?

There is window trim shippment im waiting on and the window panel will be finished.

Also the top cover still fits perfect, just didn't have it on. Also will be riveting on a new handle soon. will update the pics.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> yeah those are 2 x AF140s and there is also 2 x 140mms on the bottom of 280mm radiator.
> Ghetto-fying? lol why are u mad?
> 
> There is window trim shippment im waiting on and the window panel will be finished.
> 
> Also the top cover still fits perfect, just didn't have it on. Also will be riveting on a new handle soon. will update the pics.


I'm not mad; I just thought that since the top isn't on there, one: it looks really ghetto with the PCB on the front panel showing, and two: the fans wouldn't fit any other way. The window looks pretty good; it reminds me of the window on my HAF 932.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm not mad; I just thought that since the top isn't on there, one: it looks really ghetto with the PCB on the front panel showing, and two: the fans wouldn't fit any other way. The window looks pretty good; it reminds me of the window on my HAF 932.


I actually do agree with you, it does look ghetto with the pcb on the front panel showing. guess I haven't looked at it from that point of view. This is how its gonna look, Once I raise the handle you wont even be able to tell.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0284ja.jpg/


----------



## ginger_nuts

Thought I will share the three average rigs at my place;

The Childrens Gaming rig, does pretty good considering










The HTPC, plays all the movies, down loads everything, and stays on the most










The Wife's PC, other then internet, it doesn't do much except iPod and phone syncing


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My current setup...Most everything was bought used (including PC components) or were gifts. I am well under the $1200 limit in personal funds spent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_4200_zps69f6b5cf.jpg.html


Wow i love how that wall looks with all that comics


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Thought I will share the three average rigs at my place;
> 
> The Wife's PC, other then internet, it doesn't do much except iPod and phone syncing


Deepcool UF120 ... Awesome


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Thought I will share the three average rigs at my place;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Childrens Gaming rig, does pretty good considering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HTPC, plays all the movies, down loads everything, and stays on the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife's PC, other then internet, it doesn't do much except iPod and phone syncing


Why's it got a 430W PSU when there is nothing in it? lol You got an awesome CPU hidden in there?

My "media server" only has a 300W. P4, 1Gb, OB graphics and 2 2Tb HDD's.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Wow i love how that wall looks with all that comics


Thanks!







They are in cheap Ikea frames...something like $1 each...


----------



## Jcyle

Great stuffs


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in cheap Ikea frames...something like $1 each...


i wanted to make something like this in my apartment but i think as im planing on moving to another place pair of my made stencils on canvas gonna be enough








i like the looks of thoose comic because i think its kinda near impossible here where im living to get them


----------



## longroadtrip

Stencils on canvas should look great! Be sure to post some pictures!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Stencils on canvas should look great! Be sure to post some pictures!


for now i cant because i have too ugly walls to post somewhere their pic







Oh and also i think i could qualify for this thread because my whole rig weightened my pocket near a maybe 600 usd plus 150 for wc parts


----------



## 420Killah

Heres my room, I just moved into this apartment and amazingly my table can fit PERFECTLY between the door and the wall!
Total revamp on my desktop this weekend when I get the posts
I build that desk with a crazy student budget €13.50
I went around like a hobo for a few days and manage to find scrap wood and a glass door just out on the street. I spent a tenner on a saw and the rest on screws and L brackets








Student living at its best!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Is that a racing seat mounted to a chair bottom?


----------



## 420Killah

Yeah it is. I had a seat that was damaged in a crash (the right side is pushed in) but it fits me perfectly because I'm skinny as hell








All racing seats are quite cheap second hand and you can just rip apart an old computer chair then mount the chair to a piece of wood then drill the holes that match up with the seat.
I made this chair around 6 or more years ago and it has moved into around five different places in that time









Heres how I mounted it but keep in mind how old this is and when I made this I was around 15. If I was to do it again I would source a better piece of wood, not mdf and try find screws that fit correctly.

If you are doing something like this make sure the seat is centered over the computer legs or it will be very unstable! Mine is an adjustable seat so I had to mount it forward to accommodate the weight shift when I lay down in the seat more or less (I had to mount the seat twice after the chair toppled over a few times with me asleep on it)



Heres what it actually looks like


----------



## DaveLT

Forza Horizon!







Too bad i don't like consoles although i have a X360 Slim and Forza3. Desktop is way better


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Awesome! I wouldn't do that, myself. I'm a fat guy, so me and racing seats don't get along. lol


----------



## 420Killah

Try looking into a different type of seat then? Most car seats are nice to sit in for a few hours on end and they have universal mounting points.

Im going to be hopefully starting a new build tomorrow if customs release my case (cm storm scout 2) and I have some Starwars posters to get printed.

Just settling into this apartment so when I clean up my sitting room I can show my console's setup


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Can't go wrong with a SS or SS2, or Star Wars anything.









I need arms on my chairs, though. I was thinking about using a captains chair from a van at one point, but it just seemed like too much work for what it was. lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is. I had a seat that was damaged in a crash (the right side is pushed in) but it fits me perfectly because I'm skinny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All racing seats are quite cheap second hand and you can just rip apart an old computer chair then mount the chair to a piece of wood then drill the holes that match up with the seat.
> I made this chair around 6 or more years ago and it has moved into around five different places in that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres how I mounted it but keep in mind how old this is and when I made this I was around 15. If I was to do it again I would source a better piece of wood, not mdf and try find screws that fit correctly.
> 
> If you are doing something like this make sure the seat is centered over the computer legs or it will be very unstable! Mine is an adjustable seat so I had to mount it forward to accommodate the weight shift when I lay down in the seat more or less (I had to mount the seat twice after the chair toppled over a few times with me asleep on it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what it actually looks like


That is awesome.


----------



## 420Killah

I know this is not really a computer set up but I just moved into a new apartment and this is what myself and my housemate have gathered up over the past few years!



We also have a RS T500 wheel with a custom tv/ seat mount thing that my housemate put together in a non sober state one night


----------



## JTHMfreak

That actually looks like it belongs in this thread


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Heres my room, I just moved into this apartment and amazingly my table can fit PERFECTLY between the door and the wall!
> Total revamp on my desktop this weekend when I get the posts
> I build that desk with a crazy student budget €13.50
> I went around like a hobo for a few days and manage to find scrap wood and a glass door just out on the street. I spent a tenner on a saw and the rest on screws and L brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student living at its best!


Its a cool looking desk but









Sent from my Next8P12 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jared2608

Some nice stuff in this thread. Once I get around to cleaning my room and making it look semi habitable I'll post my "rig". It even has a rust spot where some beer got on the top of the case and I forgot to wipe it off. Durban has bad rust...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Some nice stuff in this thread. Once I get around to cleaning my room and making it look semi habitable I'll post my "rig". It even has a rust spot where some beer got on the top of the case and I forgot to wipe it off. Durban has bad rust...


Don't clean, just post!


----------



## Jared2608

lol the shame I would bring to my family...Will see what I can do this evening.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> lol the shame I would bring to my family...Will see what I can do this evening.


On the internet, your family is invisible.


----------



## Jared2608

Trufax


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> I love getting deals too... who doesn't? But what makes me especially happy is being economical by doing more with less.
> 
> I bought my crappy Dell 570 desktop 4 years ago and recently considered building a new rig from scratch. But then I realized that my education comes first, so I spent around $250 to upgrade my existing computer to double the speed/performance instead. And yet it is still far below average, but I'm perfectly fine with it because it suits my needs as well as my budget.
> 
> Afterwards, I decided that I wanted to try and add a dual monitor set-up with my newly upgraded (but still crappy) computer. I sold my old IN2010 monitor and bought two IN2030s ($100 each) with a used monitor stand off Kijiji ($50). Again, I'm happy because it works with what I want and doesn't break my bank.
> 
> Upon moving out, I had to figure out a way to fit both my computer and my TV in a tiny little corner of my room on a limited budget. So I looked around until I found a cool little clamping shelf bracket at Ikea. I cut a piece of scrap wood to the appropriate size/length, painted it, and attached it onto the bracket as an addition to my desk for my TV to sit on. $10 for two brackets, $10 for paint, and a free piece of wood.
> 
> All in all, I spent ($250 +$250 + $20) $520 to turn my piece of crap into a piece of bronze. It isn't diamond or gold by any means, but I'm fine with it.
> 
> That's my story. The reason I'm below the price limitation is purely by choice, not because I am trying to fit into a label of being average.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Heres my room, I just moved into this apartment and amazingly my table can fit PERFECTLY between the door and the wall!
> Total revamp on my desktop this weekend when I get the posts
> I build that desk with a crazy student budget €13.50
> I went around like a hobo for a few days and manage to find scrap wood and a glass door just out on the street. I spent a tenner on a saw and the rest on screws and L brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student living at its best!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

These two posts are why I love this thread! I never would have thought to put an old racing seat on a desk chair bottom, but that is such an awesome idea!!! Also, the Ikea hack Twisty did, I mean come on, the do more with less philosophy at work!! Bravo to you both, I love it (and I love the ideas, I might have to use that Ikea hack to make myself some shelves on my desk).


----------



## rgwoehr

I think my work setup qualifies. An old emachines system with a 2.x Ghz AMD Athlon, 2GB RAM, and an ATI Radeon x1550 (I think) running Windows XP MCE. It takes about 20 minutes after login to be usable. My dad upgraded his monitor so I took his old one so I have dual monitors now.


I don't really do anything at work that requires me to have a computer but that one was collecting dust so I claimed it.


----------



## mironccr345

That's pretty average looking.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looks average outside, is well below inside.


----------



## 420Killah

Got two of three posters printed at A3 but they are WAAAY to small for the wall







It only cost me €2.50 tho so its not THAT bad



Im missing the middle one (Darth Vader and Darth Maul) so I will be reprinting them all in A2 simply because bigger is better


----------



## CptAsian

Sweet posters. I like the art style.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Got two of three posters printed at A3 but they are WAAAY to small for the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only cost me €2.50 tho so its not THAT bad
> 
> 
> 
> Im missing the middle one (Darth Vader and Darth Maul) so I will be reprinting them all in A2 simply because bigger is better


where did you have them printed for that cheap?


----------



## 420Killah

Its a place called Aungier Print in Dublin Ireland
Student discounts for the WIN







Im going to get them printed at A2 later on in the week if I got some spare cash after rent








http://www.aungierprint.ie/aungierprint/Main/Home.htm


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Damn.... I was hoping it was an online company. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Well, looks like I'm going to be selling my rig due to financial problems, and be stuck with just a laptop...


----------



## cravinmild

that is too bad







but on the bright side you really move up the average thread ladder


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm going to be selling my rig due to financial problems, and be stuck with just a laptop...


Sorry your rig has to go. Hope things can go chin up for you soon.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> that is too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on the bright side you really move up the average thread ladder


I like being OCN average, not world average.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Sorry your rig has to go. Hope things can go chin up for you soon.


The way I see it is... I sell my current rig, pay what needs paying, and then when it all settles, and I have some cash again, I'll get to build a better rig... And my wife gets to help me pay for it, since it was her idea to sell the rig. lol

Still sucks though. I haven't gamed on my PS3 in months, but my craptop can't game, so that's what I'll be stuck with.


----------



## cravinmild

Sucks now but think of all those new shinny things you get to buy when its replacement time. Its like a clean slate


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Sucks now but think of all those new shinny things you get to buy when its replacement time. Its like a clean slate


It is indeed... But the time I can't game will be full of suck. lol


----------



## R4V3N

Sucks, bud, I wish I could help out, but the best stuff I can offer is Pentium 3 era


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Sucks, bud, I wish I could help out, but the best stuff I can offer is Pentium 3 era


Sim Tower FTW! lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Ooooooops... Double post.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Sim Tower FTW! lol


how much are you selling your rig for?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how much are you selling your rig for?


Locally I'm asking $700 for the case and everything in it, the monitor, speakers, keyboard, mouse and a fresh install of Win 7. Haven't put it online anywhere yet.


----------



## Jester435

how much for just the tower?

Is there a big demand locally?

I live in a large city and used PC's sell for way less then they are worth. I am tempted daily to buy a second rig.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how much for just the tower?
> 
> Is there a big demand locally?
> 
> I live in a large city and used PC's sell for way less then they are worth. I am tempted daily to buy a second rig.


I live in a tiny town, surrounded by tinier towns, surrounded by farms, surrounded by more farms. There is little to no demand, and honestly, I don't think it will sell at all. Not within the price range I'm willing to let it go for. I need at least $500. To me, the value of having it is far more than that.


----------



## cravinmild

I can relate. In my town talking about high end computers will get you looks like you've just sprouted a third head and instantly they start to shy away like its a disease that they may get too.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Yeah, talking about it here is the same way... I say something like "GPU" or "PSU", and people go cross eyed. "Is dat duh new console for duh Modern Warfare Madden Fifa game?!" People are so obsessed with console gaming here it's ridiculous. I know ONE other person besides myself that runs a rig they built themselves in this entire town of 2500 people.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yeah, talking about it here is the same way... I say something like "GPU" or "PSU", and people go cross eyed. "Is dat duh new console for duh Modern Warfare Madden Fifa game?!" People are so obsessed with console gaming here it's ridiculous. I know ONE other person besides myself that runs a rig they built themselves in this entire town of 2500 people.


problem that is the where gaming has gone. People would rather have console and not deal with building a pc. The big companies are going to follow the money, so consoles is where all the emphasis is placed.

That is why I love BF3 so much. It was for PC first and then for consoles second. Honestly that is why it has had such success against the Call of Duty Franchise that only cares about console gamers.

I am happy I live in a bigger city because there are lots of guys who build PC's and are into tech. I work in the tech park in Utah we have Adobe accross the street and Microsoft in my building.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The thing that gets me is they are constantly making consoles more like a PC. Adding browsers and all that. If you want an HTPC, buy an HTPC and skip the limitations.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The thing that gets me is they are constantly making consoles more like a PC. Adding browsers and all that. If you want an HTPC, buy an HTPC and skip the limitations.


The issue you are failing to recognize is we are the exception to the rule. the majority dont know how to build PC's and dont want to learn. They would rather pay more money for generic system off the shelf that does what they think they want.

I get crap all the time from friends and family for spending big money on building my system.. which is pretty average compared to OCN standards, but it does everything for me work, gaming, htpc, web browsing, and audio/video work. When you take all the stuff I use my PC for I should actually spend more money..







that is what I pitch at the wife.

I am still not sold on the next gen consoles because I havent touched my xbox or ps3 to game for over a year. I will be picking up Last of Us next week and I still use my PS3 as a media server and blu ray player.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> The issue you are failing to recognize is we are the exception to the rule. the majority dont know how to build PC's and dont want to learn. They would rather pay more money for generic system off the shelf that does what they think they want.
> 
> I get crap all the time from friends and family for spending big money on building my system.. which is pretty average compared to OCN standards, but it does everything for me work, gaming, htpc, web browsing, and audio/video work. When you take all the stuff I use my PC for I should actually spend more money..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is what I pitch at the wife.
> 
> I am still not sold on the next gen consoles because I havent touched my xbox or ps3 to game for over a year. I will be picking up Last of Us next week and I still use my PS3 as a media server and blu ray player.


My PS3 hasn't seen gaming in over 6 months. Netflix is about all it's used for anymore.

People are VERY misinformed about PC's and building them. It's not hard to do at all. Very basic knowledge is all that's needed to assemble one, but the average person seems to think it's rocket science because you can see all those fancy chips and caps. Up until I was 17 I thought the same. Then I watched my tech-illiterate uncle upgrade the ram and modem in my moms PC and realized that if that moron can do it, so can I. Been addicted ever since.

I wish there was a way to educate people on the benefits of PC's over consoles, but they won't listen. I have tried so many times to explain it to a console fanboy, but it always comes back around to "Well my PS3 only cost me $250! You can't build a gaming computer for that!" And it's true, you can't... (This where they go cross eyed.) But... You CAN upgrade a current system to match or beat the new console. AND you can do it piece by piece. Buying parts used, or on sale to save money, all while still using your rig. They just refuse to get it. They always have some slightly valid argument... Just admit it. You are a lazy gamer. That's why you got a console, not because you couldn't build a rig yourself, and not because it's too expensive, surely not because isn't practical... Because you are too lazy to build it, too lazy to maintain it, and too lazy to upgrade it.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My PS3 hasn't seen gaming in over 6 months. Netflix is about all it's used for anymore.
> 
> People are VERY misinformed about PC's and building them. It's not hard to do at all. Very basic knowledge is all that's needed to assemble one, but the average person seems to think it's rocket science because you can see all those fancy chips and caps. Up until I was 17 I thought the same. Then I watched my tech-illiterate uncle upgrade the ram and modem in my moms PC and realized that if that moron can do it, so can I. Been addicted ever since.
> 
> I wish there was a way to educate people on the benefits of PC's over consoles, but they won't listen. I have tried so many times to explain it to a console fanboy, but it always comes back around to "Well my PS3 only cost me $250! You can't build a gaming computer for that!" And it's true, you can't... (This where they go cross eyed.) But... You CAN upgrade a current system to match or beat the new console. AND you can do it piece by piece. Buying parts used, or on sale to save money, all while still using your rig. They just refuse to get it. They always have some slightly valid argument... Just admit it. You are a lazy gamer. That's why you got a console, not because you couldn't build a rig yourself, and not because it's too expensive, surely not because isn't practical... Because you are too lazy to build it, too lazy to maintain it, and too lazy to upgrade it.


My brother was always that way about consoles, then I showed him a steam sale and he couldn't believe the prices(he used to go to gamestop), so for his birthday/christmas present I built him a 3570k/z77 rig with an ssd and he loves it. Just sold him my pair of 6970's lol.

Overall it cast way to more to build than buying a console but it has more uses and is upgradeable.
Now he is constantly telling me how much better some game on the pc looks compered to the xbox.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> My brother was always that way about consoles, then I showed him a steam sale and he couldn't believe the prices(he used to go to gamestop), so for his birthday/christmas present I built him a 3570k/z77 rig with an ssd and he loves it. Just sold him my pair of 6970's lol.
> 
> Overall it cast way to more to build than buying a console but it has more uses and is upgradeable.
> Now he is constantly telling me how much better some game on the pc looks compered to the xbox.


I saw Metro Last Light on Xbox after I saw it maxed out on PC.. My eyes literally hurt with how bad it looked on xbox.

Also, My brother in law played far cry 3 and bioshock infinite on his xbox and then came over to see it on my rig. He was beyond impressed. I think his exact words were "That looks amazing"

gaming on a PC is easy to justify since I use my PC at home to generate income. I do about 4-6hrs per weekend consulting and in a few months I will find out about a start up I have been helping that will be paying me 30K per year for part time work. So a few hours every other day.

PC connected to the internet is a powerful tool.


----------



## DaveLT

My friend keeps on rambling about how PS3's quality is PC's high or whatever BS. I looked at PS3 BF3 graphics and i literally needed a eyewash right away


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My friend keeps on rambling about how PS3's quality is PC's high or whatever BS. I looked at PS3 BF3 graphics and i literally needed a eyewash right away


I hear the same thing all the time from my tech illiterate buddies. When I go to their house to play BF3 on their consoles I want to point out every little eye sore. The nasty color fade and textures from the bloated 60 inch tv's turns me off by itself.


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> My brother was always that way about consoles, then I showed him a steam sale and he couldn't believe the prices(he used to go to gamestop), so for his birthday/christmas present I built him a 3570k/z77 rig with an ssd and he loves it. Just sold him my pair of 6970's lol.
> 
> Overall it cast way to more to build than buying a console but it has more uses and is upgradeable.
> Now he is constantly telling me how much better some game on the pc looks compered to the xbox.


It may cost more but it is a hell of a lot more fun to do. After your first build it turns into a hobby and you can't get enough of it so spending money isn't even an issue after that.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> It may cost more but it is a hell of a lot more fun to do. After your first build it turns into a hobby and you can't get enough of it so spending money isn't even an issue after that.


I totally agree, if I had the money I would dump tons more into my rig. It's just that average person nowadays wants everything super simple(like there to stupid to launch a program), thats why people buy smart tv,s instead of using an hdmi to hook there pc to the tv making it a better than smart tv.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

It costs more to get started on the first one. And if you ever build another from scratch, that's an expensive endeavor as well... But you can't upgrade a console without voiding your warranty, and more than likely you'll need that warranty at least twice.

Upgrading, however, is easy, and fairly cheap. My sig rig, for example, could be on par with the PS4 for about the same price as buying a PS4. Games go on sale faster, and the prices drop sooner, you can avoid DRM (If the consoles will have DRM). Browser? There. Photo editing? Done. Music editing/creating? BAM! Make your own games? Can do it! Write a report, do your homework, look up why elephants can't jump, online banking, looking up how to fix your broken console...

Console fanboys are always full of excuses as to why they game on a console and not a PC. The only legitimate one is lack of funds, which translates to lack of patience, as you can buy piece by piece and never spend more then $150 at a time. I didn't pay over $100 for anything in my sig but the monitor, and that was only $109+tax. And then, I didn't even buy it. lol


----------



## HPE1000

My mindset behind it is, if you buy a console, do not buy a high end $400 benq mlg gaming monitor, do not buy an astro headset, do not buy modded controllers, none of that, if you are spending that money on a console you could have had a great gaming pc and probably saved money in the long run, especially on games.

AND if you have a console, and you also own a desktop, that is inexcusable to say that pcs cost too much when between your console and dell desktop, you had enough money for a gaming pc in the first place.

I could go on for days as to why almost _any_ reasoning as to why consoles are better than pcs is flawed.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My mindset behind it is, if you buy a console, do not buy a high end $400 benq mlg gaming monitor, do not buy an astro headset, do not buy modded controllers, none of that, if you are spending that money on a console you could have had a great gaming pc and probably saved money in the long run, especially on games.
> 
> AND if you have a console, and you also own a desktop, that is inexcusable to say that pcs cost too much when between your console and dell desktop, you had enough money for a gaming pc in the first place.
> 
> I could go on for days as to why almost _any_ reasoning as to why consoles are better than pcs is flawed.


Amen, brotha'!


----------



## 420Killah

Does anyone have any updates on their setup?
I just got myself a Corsair K60


----------



## Jester435

I got myself ducky shine II and ducky OCN edition.


----------



## cravinmild

H110 and Bitflex Recon 5 fan controller


----------



## CptAsian

Just ordered a HAF XB.


----------



## john1016

Just got an extreme 3d pro joystick.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Nothing new here but a mess, and a cold.


----------



## TwistyTravster

I just bought a media player for my TV to watch movies through my home network. Having a bit of an issue getting it to recognize .mkv video files though.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> I just bought a media player for my TV to watch movies through my home network. Having a bit of an issue getting it to recognize .mkv video files though.


what media player did you buy??

the best one I have found and purchased yesterday is the WD TV Live Media Player


----------



## TwistyTravster

I was going to get the Live, but I opted to go for the cheaper alternative and I got the WD TV Play.

Though the Live is significantly better than the Play, it was a bit overkill for what I wanted.

I'm pretty sure the reason it doesn't recognize .mkv files is because I'm using Windows Media Sharing through my network and WMP does not recognize .mkv files in my Library. It says in the specs of the Play that it definitely handles .mkv video files, so there shouldn't be a problem in that aspect. I have no problem playing any other type of video file so far.

I'm a complete n00b to networking in general, so there may be an obviously better way that I just don't know about.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> I was going to get the Live, but I opted to go for the cheaper alternative and I got the WD TV Play.
> 
> Though the Live is significantly better than the Play, it was a bit overkill for what I wanted.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the reason it doesn't recognize .mkv files is because I'm using Windows Media Sharing through my network and WMP does not recognize .mkv files in my Library. It says in the specs of the Play that it definitely handles .mkv video files, so there shouldn't be a problem in that aspect. I have no problem playing any other type of video file so far.
> 
> I'm a complete n00b to networking in general, so there may be an obviously better way that I just don't know about.


Download Tversity, and Klite codec pack. Should allow you to stream anything.

http://tversity.com/

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Download Tversity, and Klite codec pack. Should allow you to stream anything.
> 
> http://tversity.com/
> 
> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm


have you used tversity??

That looks like a solid option. I have been using the PS3 media server with my ps3, but got the WD TV LIve for my bedroom and upstairs living room. So small it would be easy to move from tv to tv.

Then i will get a ps4 for my media room and move the ps3 to the upstairs living room.

thanks bro..


----------



## 420Killah

I dont plan on getting any of the "next gen" consoles. I would much rather taking that €5-600 I would spend on the console, games, controllers and DLC to put straight into my new build







And yes, I'm planning on starting a new build, in time tho


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I've used Tversity quite a bit. Used to use it back when I had my original Xbox with XBMC on it, and used it most recently to stream to my PS3. It will stream almost any file type to a console, so I would assume it would do the same for a media player. I did have an issue sometimes playing some random videos, but it had to have been the file itself, as anytime I had that issue, it didn't seem to have anything in common with the last file I had the issue with.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> I dont plan on getting any of the "next gen" consoles. I would much rather taking that €5-600 I would spend on the console, games, controllers and DLC to put straight into my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm planning on starting a new build, in time tho


PS4 is only $399 and it will be a blu ray player, media server, and gaming console. That is a very good value to me. It is hard to build a HTPC that can do everything a PS4 can do for that price.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> PS4 is only $399 and it will be a blu ray player, media server, and gaming console. That is a very good value to me. It is hard to build a HTPC that can do everything a PS4 can do for that price.


I'll wait until it's cheaper. The price is good at $400, and I'd spend twice that on a PS4 before I'd buy the X Bone, but I really have no use for a next gen console. Not enough to justify dropping $400 on it.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'll wait until it's cheaper. The price is good at $400, and I'd spend twice that on a PS4 before I'd buy the X Bone, but I really have no use for a next gen console. Not enough to justify dropping $400 on it.


I am going to try and wait until their is a game I actually want to play. honestly my ps3 has been a bluray player/media streamer for the last 3yrs. haha

I was very surprised at the price point when they announced it at E3.. I am excited to see the fake supply and demand on release day and I am stoked to water balloon the kids in line at best buy.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> and I am stoked to water balloon the kids in line at best buy.


You and I need to hang out... lmao

Mine is used just for Netflix, and has been that way for months. And I foresee the PS4 ending up the same way. $400 is a lot of dough to throw at a media player. lol


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> You and I need to hang out... lmao
> 
> Mine is used just for Netflix, and has been that way for months. And I foresee the PS4 ending up the same way. $400 is a lot of dough to throw at a media player. lol


You are totally right.. we do need to hangout.. I actually waited in line for the ps3 because I pre-sold one of them to a lady in NYC for $1200 bucks, so I waited in line and bought two. Had to have my brother in law wait with me. I actually got my ps3 for free. Then sold it and bought the slim one a few years later.

I am getting the point where I have the money, but dont have the time.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> PS4 is only $399 and it will be a blu ray player, media server, and gaming console. That is a very good value to me. It is hard to build a HTPC that can do everything a PS4 can do for that price.


Eh ... My Cheapo HTPC does that at 200$. Runs windows 7 of course.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Eh ... My Cheapo HTPC does that at 200$. Runs windows 7 of course.


It plays games at the same quality as a ps4?

Most review site have said the PS4 graphics card is comparable to a 7870. which is better than the GPU in your sig rig.


----------



## Azefore

^ I thought it was rumored/thought to be a 7790 equivalent, still a plenty enough offering from a console.

I'll get the X1 for my console gaming/street fighter like my Xbox 360s and then just have the PS4 for if friends bring over share-able games and dedicated bluray playing like the PS3.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ I thought it was rumored/thought to be a 7790 equivalent, still a plenty enough offering from a console.
> 
> I'll get the X1 for my console gaming/street fighter like my Xbox 360s and then just have the PS4 for if friends bring over share-able games and dedicated bluray playing like the PS3.


guess I was looking at some old articles.. hard to find legit stuff when they have so many articles filled with rumors. You are right it is a custom card that is slightly better than 7790. I guess my point is a PS4 for me is a HTPC and a gaming console, so $400 bucks is worth it to me. I dont want a $200 HTPC that is old hardware, so that argument is laughable.

I have both 360 and ps3 and figured I would get both the XBone and PS4, but after the news on the Xbone. I am leaning to only getting a PS4 now.


----------



## Azefore

I thought the same for just getting the PS4 but since I've gotten my two 360s back in 2006 I can count the number of times I've traded in games, bought used, or had to play the console without a connection on one hand.

I guess it all depends on your needs so it technically works out for me and just will be inconvenient the one or two times I travel with it (nvidia shield looks pretty good for that though)

The premise of them being all in ones is nice too, I'm just waiting to hear mkv support and I can get rid of my WD TV live on my entertainment center.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I thought the same for just getting the PS4 but since I've gotten my two 360s back in 2006 I can count the number of times I've traded in games, bought used, or had to play the console without a connection on one hand.
> 
> I guess it all depends on your needs so it technically works out for me and just will be inconvenient the one or two times I travel with it (nvidia shield looks pretty good for that though)
> 
> The premise of them being all in ones is nice too, I'm just waiting to hear mkv support and I can get rid of my WD TV live on my entertainment center.


The very thing I just ordered.. How do you like it?

not being able to share games is huge for me. Everyone plays console games, so we all share. My brother in law and I share games all the time. That is why they started the unique code to play multiplayer online. All these new internet and DRM integration are to protect profits. I think that is totally bogus.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> The very thing I just ordered.. How do you like it?
> 
> not being able to share games is huge for me. Everyone plays console games, so we all share. My brother in law and I share games all the time. That is why they started the unique code to play multiplayer online. All these new internet and DRM integration are to protect profits. I think that is totally bogus.


I have the older WD TV Live Plus from at least 2010 (I think?) and it's been flawless in usage with still new firmware updates coming every month give or take. It's almost too convenient to have all the supported video formats and plug-n-use usb ports for local usage. I also use it with a harmony remote since the default remote is too small.



I'm always the one hosting my friends for gaming or movies so the DRM isn't too much of a detriment right now but a pita regardless when it does


----------



## Jester435

Pita??


----------



## wolfeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Pita??


Pain In The Backside


----------



## PliFF

I just change my gtx 480 for two gtx 660sc in sli


----------



## deafboy

Too much chatting, want more pictures!


----------



## PliFF

Ok here is a quick pic with the side panel on, I'll take more pics tomorrow if you guys want


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It plays games at the same quality as a ps4?
> 
> Most review site have said the PS4 graphics card is comparable to a 7870. which is better than the GPU in your sig rig.


A HTPC is a HTPC, i don't want it to do anything else. PC Gaming > Console gaming, that's why i build rigs for this purpose. Plus i can just Alt-Tab away from my game and do some browsing but to be honest, it's one's self-perspective








Most importantly i can do what i want with my HTPC and expand eternally with no file format limitations or harddisk size limitation
And perhaps you have been mistaken. The PS4 and Xbox One GPU is closer to a 7790 than a 7870 ... If it really was that powerful AMD would be shooting themselves in the foot


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ I thought it was rumored/thought to be a 7790 equivalent, still a plenty enough offering from a console.
> 
> I'll get the X1 for my console gaming/street fighter like my Xbox 360s and then just have the PS4 for if friends bring over share-able games and dedicated bluray playing like the PS3.


The next gens will look beautiful while offering gamers a low cost alternative. At the same time since new hardware will be out pc graphics will soar for awhile. New tech is always good.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A HTPC is a HTPC, i don't want it to do anything else. PC Gaming > Console gaming, that's why i build rigs for this purpose. Plus i can just Alt-Tab away from my game and do some browsing but to be honest, it's one's self-perspective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly i can do what i want with my HTPC and expand eternally with no file format limitations or harddisk size limitation
> And perhaps you have been mistaken. The PS4 and Xbox One GPU is closer to a 7790 than a 7870 ... If it really was that powerful AMD would be shooting themselves in the foot


The problem is you are telling me what works for you should work for me. I dont want a HTPC. I want a gaming console that I can also use as a media server for streaming off my network. I have a gaming computer that has better specs than yours, so I already have invested in my PC gaming.

The first point is that PC gaming isnt better than console gaming when the game is console exclusive. The Last of Us comes out on Friday and my PC cant run it.

Second, Everything you have said about your HTPC is true about my network. I can expand it internally and have no format limitations. PS3 media server allows me to do everything I want without having to hook up my PC to my media room. My office is right next to my media room, so I can do that if I want.

PS4 is a 7790 custom GPU and I was looking at some old rumor articles and not the more recent ones.

Finally, $400 bucks for a PS4 is a bargain for everything it can do. It is the same reason I own xbox 360 and PS3 already.


----------



## DaveLT

Now for the ultimate one, can you REMOTE in and control it?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Most importantly i can do what i want with my HTPC and expand eternally with no file format limitations or harddisk size limitation


This.

I've been trying to talk my wife into letting me build a small, cheap HTPC for almost a year, and as long as that PS3 is hooked up, it's not going to happen. She doesn't seem to get the benefits of an HTPC over a PS3 for media reasons. For one. XBMC is a beautiful program. I've been using it since a couple of months after it was released from beta for the original Xbox, and loved it as much then, as I do now. It just needs Netflix support and it will be perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The next gens will look beautiful while offering gamers a low cost alternative. At the same time since new hardware will be out pc graphics will soar for awhile. New tech is always good.


The next gens are both ugly, IMHO. Two tone needs to be left with cars.

PS4 is a good value for sure. $400 for a first release next gen console is a steal, and I'm SUPER excited to see where the next gen tech for PC's goes.


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PliFF*
> 
> Ok here is a quick pic with the side panel on, I'll take more pics tomorrow if you guys want


DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT!

That looks awesome!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> This.
> 
> I've been trying to talk my wife into letting me build a small, cheap HTPC for almost a year, and as long as that PS3 is hooked up, it's not going to happen. She doesn't seem to get the benefits of an HTPC over a PS3 for media reasons. For one. XBMC is a beautiful program. I've been using it since a couple of months after it was released from beta for the original Xbox, and loved it as much then, as I do now. It just needs Netflix support and it will be perfect.
> The next gens are both ugly, IMHO. Two tone needs to be left with cars.
> 
> PS4 is a good value for sure. $400 for a first release next gen console is a steal, and I'm SUPER excited to see where the next gen tech for PC's goes.


I was referring to the visuals of the games, not how the actual consoles themselves will look


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I was referring to the visuals of the games, not how the actual consoles themselves will look


I know this...


----------



## 420Killah

Got my K60 keyboard a few days ago because my other keyboard just decided to go for a long, looong sleep







Heres my set up now











And here is the K60







The keys are actually a pretty strong red. They just look pink because of the lighting in my room.



Sadly I might be moving out of this apartment in two months and I'm getting slowly to the way I want my set up to be like








Oh yeah sorry for the crappy photo I took it at 3am

Heres a little teaser of Otsim


----------



## JTHMfreak

They look red in the pic, just a light red, but not pink


----------



## xenomorph113

re-cased my fiance's computer, not sure if it still applies to the "average rig" in total it still cost less then $1200 (but thats only cause i won the case for free) also it has a proper watercooling loop, not the spliced H-series that it had.

before:




after:


full build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1397915/build-log-project-sweetheart-aka-project-power-melon/0_100#post_20190666


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Ew, pink. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The newest addition to my office.

Meet Lucy. Named after Lucille Ball from I Love Lucy, because she is always getting into some sort of trouble.



Bad pic, but I couldn't get her to shut up and stay still. lol


----------



## DaveLT

She's really cute


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The newest addition to my office.
> 
> Meet Lucy. Named after Lucille Ball from I Love Lucy, because she is always getting into some sort of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad pic, but I couldn't get her to shut up and stay still. lol


I have my pc in a separate room with the door closed. I have 4 cats and cant stand them making a mess of my desk lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> She's really cute


Thanks. She's a sweety, too. All about the cuddling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I have my pc in a separate room with the door closed. I have 4 cats and cant stand them making a mess of my desk lol.


We have 2, Leia is about a year and a half old, and Lucy is about 8 to 10 weeks. Leia doesn't bother my desk, and so far, Lucy has gotten the idea that it's not a good idea either thanks to a water bottle. lol We only have a one bedroom apartment, so I don't have a separate room to put my "office" in. My wife would never see me if I did. lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The newest addition to my office.
> 
> Meet Lucy. Named after Lucille Ball from I Love Lucy, because she is always getting into some sort of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad pic, but I couldn't get her to shut up and stay still. lol


they never do, I miss my kitty


----------



## DaveLT

Well at least they are silent ... Like a silent rig







Unlike most dogs i've tried to tame ... non-stop woofing
Here in my city and the sort of house we live in it's illegal to own cats ... Oh christ. But i do love me cats


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Neither one of mine are silent, or even quiet for that matter. They are both talkers.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Neither one of mine are silent, or even quiet for that matter. They are both talkers.


LOL, I know how that goes. All mine follow me around, they think I will give them food when it is not food time. Thank god I have a separate pc room, lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Lets see some of your "office pets"?

GO!


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Lets see some of your "office pets"?
> 
> GO!


Do dust bunnies count? If so, I think I've got some under my desk.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Do dust bunnies count? If so, I think I've got some under my desk.


Sure. Why not?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Sure. Why not?


Here's my dust bunny, I haven't named it yet. Any suggestions? It's still pretty young, I would imagine it will get bigger as it gets older.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PliFF*
> 
> Ok here is a quick pic with the side panel on, I'll take more pics tomorrow if you guys want


freakn sexy sli 660s. are they just 660s or ti's? hows ur fps? i have a 660ti and i realllllylyy wana sli


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Here's my dust bunny, I haven't named it yet. Any suggestions? It's still pretty young, I would imagine it will get bigger as it gets older.


"Hug him and squeeze him and call him George."


----------



## PliFF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> freakn sexy sli 660s. are they just 660s or ti's? hows ur fps? i have a 660ti and i realllllylyy wana sli


Nah is just 660 superclocked edition and frame rate wise the most demanding game i'm playing is Metro last light and so far 70-90 FPS
Motion Blur is low because i don't like it









90 FPS

and goes down to ~70 FPS under fire


----------



## johnnybh

Old


Temp/ minimalist


Screw minimalism/ preveiw of new setup


----------



## 420Killah

Whats your plans for them screens? Ive been wanting to get my hands on some screens and build my own custom bezel/ stand.

Also I have some bad news, come this time next month I should be moved out of the current apartment I am in because its INSANELY expensive


----------



## johnnybh

The plan is to build a mount in that configuration and vinyl wrap the edges to give it a better look. Side monitors are 19" dell I got for $25 on craigslist, they will be for browsing. Bottom middle monitor is a hp 23llx from my old pc before I built this one, once debezelled I saw its actually a samsung panel, which makes sense because it is nice. It will be used for gaming and Light photo editing. Top monitor is a samsung 2443bw $50 from craigslist, will be for media ie. netflix, music videos etc. All running on a single 6850 lol. one screen is ran off one of those usb to vga cables. Waiting on ordering another 6850. This will all sit on a Large ikea galant desk I got for $85 on craigslist. I monitor craigslist throughout the day to wait for good deals.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PliFF*
> 
> Nah is just 660 superclocked edition and frame rate wise the most demanding game i'm playing is Metro last light and so far 70-90 FPS
> Motion Blur is low because i don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 FPS
> 
> and goes down to ~70 FPS under fire


thats pretty darn good! with those superclocked ur getting probably the same maybe alitle more than a single titan. i have a single 660ti and i really wana sli just for kicks but il probs save for a 8xx series card. im guessing thats at metro fully maxed right? and yea i hate blur too lol


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> The plan is to build a mount in that configuration and vinyl wrap the edges to give it a better look. Side monitors are 19" dell I got for $25 on craigslist, they will be for browsing. Bottom middle monitor is a hp 23llx from my old pc before I built this one, once debezelled I saw its actually a samsung panel, which makes sense because it is nice. It will be used for gaming and Light photo editing. Top monitor is a samsung 2443bw $50 from craigslist, will be for media ie. netflix, music videos etc. All running on a single 6850 lol. one screen is ran off one of those usb to vga cables. Waiting on ordering another 6850. This will all sit on a Large ikea galant desk I got for $85 on craigslist. I monitor craigslist throughout the day to wait for good deals.


This sounds awesome! I've been wanting to do something like this for so dam long but just dont have the time or money







PLEASEEE do a build log on it


----------



## ghostrider85

is this average enough?
http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130622_142726_zps6efc8965.jpg.html

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130622_142713_zps6b3d63a9.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

god I want a wheel BAD


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> god I want a wheel BAD


someone sold it to me for 40 dollars, BNIB.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I want a wheel, but the lack of decent racing games for PC has deterred me. I don't like racing F1's or NASCAR, The last several games I've played were slightly disappointing, really. So I keep putting it off until there's a game I feel I REALLY should invest in a wheel for.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I want a wheel, but the lack of decent racing games for PC has deterred me. I don't like racing F1's or NASCAR, The last several games I've played were slightly disappointing, really. So I keep putting it off until there's a game I feel I REALLY should invest in a wheel for.


Same here, once project cars is out I might have a reason, dirt 3 is not a big enough reason for me.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Dirt 3 got boring fast, Dirt Showdown did as well, Grid 2 is a beautiful game, but lacking... I like customization. Not just throwing some paint and decals on it, or tweaking the boost and suspension. I like Midnight Club customization. I'd love to see that paired with performance tweaking.

Someone needs to make an all around racing game to suit all the fans.


----------



## Esguelha

Forza should be on PC. It's awesome.
I have a G27 and it just sits in the box cause I really can't find a game worth the hassle to assemble the wheel.


----------



## HPE1000

lol I love your sig


----------



## piemasterp

Cleaned up my desk a little bit
Before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

So everything is on the floor now? lol

Looks good.


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> So everything is on the floor now? lol
> 
> Looks good.


Yup. Here's a picture of the floor. Once I clean out the drawers of my desk, I'll take all the crap I don't need away. I really hate having a messy room, but I never really want to clean it either...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'm the same way... Hate having a messy desk, but too lazy/distracted to clean it.

I have A.D.D. though... So I'll pick up a piece of trash to throw it away, start reading it to figure out if it's important, a word reminds me of something I wanted to look up, I look it up, read about it, then do more research which reminds me of that one time I did that thing in that game, which makes me want to play the game, so I play the game... TADA! Didn't get anything done.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Yup. Here's a picture of the floor. Once I clean out the drawers of my desk, I'll take all the crap I don't need away. I really hate having a messy room, but I never really want to clean it either...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well then you obviously don't hate it enough!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'm the same way... Hate having a messy desk, but too lazy/distracted to clean it.
> 
> I have A.D.D. though... So I'll pick up a piece of trash to throw it away, start reading it to figure out if it's important, a word reminds me of something I wanted to look up, I look it up, read about it, then do more research which reminds me of that one time I did that thing in that game, which makes me want to play the game, so I play the game... TADA! Didn't get anything done.


Lmao, that is exactly how I am. It can take me days to clean my pc room. My desk looks like a mess, but I know right where everything is.


----------



## HPE1000

I cannot go more than a day or two with something out of place before it really starts bothering me, I just cannot have a messy room. When I was 10-15 or so I didn't care much but since then I just cannot have a messy room or I go crazy


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cannot go more than a day or two with something out of place before it really starts bothering me, I just cannot have a messy room. When I was 10-15 or so I didn't care much but since then I just cannot have a messy room or I go crazy


Same here


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Cleaned up my desk a little bit
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Looks nice, but I feel that the desk dwarfs the monitor.


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Looks nice, but I feel that the desk dwarfs the monitor.


Yeah, it is a huge ass desk. My parents bought it for themselves, and somewhere in delivery it got cracked in the back. When they called the warehouse, they shipped another one out and let us keep this one as well. I'd like to buy a new one, but It isn't high on my priority list.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Yeah, it is a huge ass desk. My parents bought it for themselves, and somewhere in delivery it got cracked in the back. When they called the warehouse, they shipped another one out and let us keep this one as well. I'd like to buy a new one, but It isn't high on my priority list.


If it still works why not just use it


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If it still works why not just use it


I am using it right now







It's the one in the picture.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> I am using it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one in the picture.


That's what i meant















But it looks very out of place that's for sure


----------



## JTHMfreak

Never turn down a free useable desk


----------



## john1016

Just get two more screens and it will look small


----------



## PliFF

New psu it was in rebate(you got to love 4th of July) from $129.99 i bought it in $64.87


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PliFF*
> 
> New psu it was in rebate(you got to love 4th of July) from $129.99 i bought it in $64.87


It's hard to call it average though







Just like my PSU, hardly average ... if anything.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Got to love those Newegg/TD sales!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PliFF*
> 
> New psu it was in rebate(you got to love 4th of July) from $129.99 i bought it in $64.87


Great PSU for the price. But that 2800rpm YateLoon fan was too damn loud. Modded it and added a 140mm NZXT fan.


----------



## 420Killah

Hey guys a little update on my setup








I sold my motherboard and ordered the Asus Sabertooth Z77 and some Prolimatech PK-3 thermal paste








I should have it all by the 16th but I dont think Ill be doing much with my rig as I gotta move across the country in the next few days.

Quick question tho, would the PK-3 be fine to use with my Corsair H100i and the i5 2500k or will it corrode the metal? I didn't have any time to do some research but all I got was its non conductive so thats a start I guess?









Anyone got some plans for new little projects or upgrades to their rigs?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> Screw minimalism/ preveiw of new setup


Do you have any update on how this is coming out? I'm really looking forward to seeing this in action


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Update:

Finally finished painting those shelves. Between having too much going on, fishing and it being WAY too hot to be in the garage doing anything, it took months. Got them done a couple of days ago and moved them into the "office". Now I just need A LOT of awesome stuff to display on them.



New on my desk are some landscaping bricks out of my yard, and a board, also from my yard. Free monitor stand FTW! Sure beats the PSU box I was using before.









Also somewhat new on my desk are the Sennheiser HD428's. Got them for a steal and love them.



Couple more pics of the "office" area. Nothing in the tank yet as it just came in when the shelves did. Gravel is going to get tossed and replaced with sand, haven't decided if I want to live plant it or use fake ones yet. Going to be a freshwater community tank with tetra's, platy's, cory's and some other things.





Still need to paint the printer stand black, as well as the tank stand. The Febreeze bottles aren't supposed to be there, and I didn't notice them until now... lol

Anyone else got anything new lately?


----------



## 420Killah

Man that room is coming along nicely! I love them shelves they look dope









I moved out of my apartment and back into my parents for the first time in three years. First day here, hungover as a lama and I already hate it! Its only for a month MAX so I guess it wont be that bad I do get all the free food I can eat tho








Anyways heres my temp setup



After the move from my apartment my table kinda died but its ok because it only cost me €13 and I bought a €10 saw to cut the wood







Now that I'm home some serious modding is going to be started on my rig and a whole new, sturdy desk is in order










Edit: Check out my new computer desk with speakers build


----------



## JTHMfreak

Why not go with salt water? The cost?


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Why not go with salt water? The cost?


Saltwater tanks can cost a lot of money, but they also require more time investment and effort than a freshwater tank. I'd love to have a saltwater tank but I don't have the time right now to care for one properly.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The cost and it's only a 29 gal. It would be constant work to keep up with saltwater in a tank that size.


----------



## Jared2608

True Story. Though, a tank that size screams Ball Python to me.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I have mantids, pretty low cost and low maintenance


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The problem I have with saltwater tanks is that I tend to dive in whole heartedly to my hobbies. If I see a fish I want, I'll get it. With freshwater that could cost me $50 now and then... with saltwater, that could cost me hundreds of dollars.

Not to mention, I want my aquarium to look nice and natural, and corals get real expensive real fast. I also live in a town that doesn't even have a store that sells fish, much less what I would need to take care of a slat water tank.


----------



## rossirocker12




----------



## Wolfram

Got a new keyboard last week.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossirocker12*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice mousepad.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Nice mousepad.


It's got ergonomics dude.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> It's got ergonomics dude.


Yeah, man. Nice wrist support. Helps prevent carpal tunnel.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, man. Nice wrist support. Helps prevent carpal tunnel.


The more moe the character is the less chance you have of developing carpal tunnel.


----------



## rossirocker12

Haha thanks. My mom got it for me when I went off to college. It is actually really comfortable... but then again, when isn't a pair of firm butt cheeks?


----------



## sascha1102

Today I posted a few pictures to the official computer room pics thread. In my opinion, my build also would fit in here. working rig (cpu 2 cores, board, ram, vga onboard, cpu cooler, ssd, psu, case, mouse, keyyboard and monitor (no HD) costed me together about 866€ = about $ 1100).

my room looks very clean and nice in my opinion, but is / was very cheap, because furnitures are used ones from bulk garbage or selfmade from a few wooden plates (centered pc table), media glas table (used 10y old) from ebay. so a nice clean looking room needn't be expensive, if you can do a lot on your own.To enhance the appearance of my blotchy brown furnitures I just used simple white and black adhesive film. my media equipment (except 2 new JBL monitor speakers at TV sides) is everything about 12y old, tv is 5y old (32")

So my low value room could fit here in. If you don't think so, please let me know and I will delete my pictures again (but I nope not)


----------



## 420Killah

Dude you have a dam nice set up right there! I really like the wallpaper it makes the room look so unique


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Today I posted a few pictures to the official computer room pics thread. In my opinion, my build also would fit in here. working rig (cpu 2 cores, board, ram, vga onboard, cpu cooler, ssd, psu, case, mouse, keyyboard and monitor (no HD) costed me together about 866€ = about $ 1100).
> 
> my room looks very clean and nice in my opinion, but is / was very cheap, because furnitures are used ones from bulk garbage or selfmade from a few wooden plates (centered pc table), media glas table (used 10y old) from ebay. so a nice clean looking room needn't be expensive, if you can do a lot on your own.To enhance the appearance of my blotchy brown furnitures I just used simple white and black adhesive film. my media equipment (except 2 new JBL monitor speakers at TV sides) is everything about 12y old, tv is 5y old (32")
> 
> So my low value room could fit here in. If you don't think so, please let me know and I will delete my pictures again (but I nope not)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Your room is amazing! Love your setup. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the wallpaper/murals?


----------



## sascha1102

*@ 420Killa & piemasterp*

Thanks for your nice comments. The New York picture wallpapers I've ordered at a german retailer at ebay.de - They sell a lot of various stuff like this. dimensions are 280cm height and 400cm / 300cm or sometimes 500cm width. they come in several pieces. f.e. the 400cm width motiv has 4 pieces, each 100 x 140 cm. A few minutes ago I was highest bidder for another NY wallpater for the left window wall, bidding price was 2,55€. + 7,95€ shipping that's cool. (in $ that would be 3,39 + 10,56)

the link to their ebay shop is followed: http://stores.ebay.de/bilder-welten-shop

then just click in the categories to "Auktionen" or "Fototapeten"


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> *@ 420Killa & piemasterp*
> 
> Thanks for your nice comments. The New York picture wallpapers I've ordered at a german retailer at ebay.de - They sell a lot of various stuff like this. dimensions are 280cm height and 400cm / 300cm or sometimes 500cm width. they come in several pieces. f.e. the 400cm width motiv has 4 pieces, each 100 x 140 cm. A few minutes ago I was highest bidder for another NY wallpater for the left window wall, bidding price was 2,55€. + 7,95€ shipping that's cool. (in $ that would be 3,39 + 10,56)
> 
> the link to their ebay shop is followed: http://stores.ebay.de/bilder-welten-shop
> 
> then just click in the categories to "Auktionen" or "Fototapeten"


Wow! Their prices are incredibly low. Thanks for the information. Time to go brush up on my German









EDIT: It appears the only ship to Europe. Maybe I can find a similar retailer in the US.


----------



## sascha1102

Oh, I didn't know that they ship just within Europe. But I think there will be a few retailers in the US who sell such picture wallpapers, too. Often company's that do digital printings, sell them too. It's then a question of the price. If I would buy them here at this retailer directly, they often cost between 40 and over 100€. That's then too expensive for me. Perhaps at eBay in USA someone offers them.

sent from my Mobistel Cynus T2 (Android 4.0.4 ICS), using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## HesterDW

My "new" rig.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> My "new" rig.


1. Where is your monitor?

2. Why is everything on the floor?

3. It's kind of ghetto and I love it!


----------



## 420Killah

Thats one big ass fan right there!








What case is it?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Thats one big ass fan right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case is it?


I'm sure that's the HAF 912 with a NZXT 200mm fan in there?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Thats one big ass fan right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case is it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm sure that's the HAF 912 with a NZXT 200mm fan in there?


This^

I've got another one in the top. Also I learned the hard way that NZXT 200mm fans don't line up with the HAF 912 screw holes. Zip ties ftw!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> 1. Where is your monitor?
> 
> 2. Why is everything on the floor?
> 
> 3. It's kind of ghetto and I love it!


1. On my messy desk.


2. I had just finished building it and was too lazy to move everything around.

3. LOL thanks everythings on my desk now but the box worked extremely well as a mousepad.


----------



## Cores

I think my desk setup isn't even worthy of being in this thread.







Luckily, I'll be buying a new large desk soon. I'll post some pictures then.


----------



## Rayleyne

I see alot of really cool rigs in here, Ghetto 4 lyfe, Alas i think mine sits over the budget


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I think my desk setup isn't even worthy of being in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I'll be buying a new large desk soon. I'll post some pictures then.


Just post!


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Just post!


Too humiliating for me if I do... it's just a £20 desk.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Too humiliating for me if I do... it's just a £20 desk.


You've got a FX 8320 and 7850 CF. Yea Im pretty sure no one is going to give a damn about your desk, the rig makes up for it. Quit teasing us and post it.


----------



## 420Killah

I dont know what you guys are going on about at least you have a desk. All I can use my desk for is fire wood at this stage its totally destroyed after I moved apartment









My new desk build is put on a hold this week as I got another little project on hand











Tomorrow I'll be removing all doors/ boot and preparing it for paint then some nice low coilovers and deep banded steel wheels bar them two things everything else original









I should be starting my desk build sometime next week hopefully


----------



## sascha1102

update with missing left wall. last night wallpaper was done. grey old heating became white, too.


----------



## cr4p

i think my setup is average.


----------



## DJEndet

Ehh why not post here also.. It is rather average if you ask me, looks so much better in the picture than at the location









Left side stuff is in my use. PC on the right side is my wife's gaming PC


----------



## Chsknight

Where i spend all my day. Not the best but not the worst, so i guess it fits here.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chsknight*
> 
> Where i spend all my day. Not the best but not the worst, so i guess it fits here.
> 
> *snip*


speakers, not balanced I guess?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chsknight*
> 
> Where i spend all my day. Not the best but not the worst, so i guess it fits here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not a bad setup.


----------



## Azusachan

Does this count as getto? I think it does but I don't know about the price range....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

It counts as messy, and possibly covered in ants...


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> It counts as messy, and possibly covered in ants...


no there is no bugs, we have pest control come to out house


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I would hope so.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> no there is no bugs, we have pest control come to out house


For the love, get a black trash bag and pickup your mess. Also, drinking coke leads to all types of health problems.


----------



## wolfeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> For the love, get a black trash bag and pickup your mess. Also, drinking coke leads to all types of health problems.


I agree on cleaning up. Even if you are not going to clean the whole room, at least clean up the parts in the picture.

As for the coke, it can cure health issues too (hypoglycemia, as in when one does too much work without adjusting insulin intake, or otherwise sick. It will not fix it if you are on the low side regularly.), but it is not the best thing in the world for you.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> My "new" rig.


Dat fan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> I dont know what you guys are going on about at least you have a desk. All I can use my desk for is fire wood at this stage its totally destroyed after I moved apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new desk build is put on a hold this week as I got another little project on hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be removing all doors/ boot and preparing it for paint then some nice low coilovers and deep banded steel wheels bar them two things everything else original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be starting my desk build sometime next week hopefully


VW Golf MK2? as i see this one is 5 doors version yes? put there a vw vr6 engine, they fit kinda nicely there


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> Does this count as getto? I think it does but I don't know about the price range....


That counts as Coke addict.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Dat fan!!!!!!!!!!!


thats nothing



i used to have that case ^

it was ridiculous the fan still spun down about 2 mins after i had turned it off


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> thats nothing
> 
> 
> 
> i used to have that case ^
> 
> it was ridiculous the fan still spun down about 2 mins after i had turned it off


Did it fly? I'd ride it to work...


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Did it fly? I'd ride it to work...


it pushed a LOT of air! not particularly directional mind just flooded the entire case and the single 120mm at the back had its work cut out as the pressure of the big fan pushed it even faster


----------



## Pidoma

Nothing crazy here. Just a picture of my temp setup at the inlaws.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Nothing crazy here. Just a picture of my temp setup at the inlaws.


Nice and clean, I like.


----------



## Robilar

I need a set of speakers. Headphones are all well and fine but its nice to crank it up occasionally.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01335_zps9d80eb6f.jpg.html


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I need a set of speakers. Headphones are all well and fine but its nice to crank it up occasionally.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01335_zps9d80eb6f.jpg.html


You work for Coke?


----------



## DuckySchmucky

need a cheap desk too


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You work for Coke?


Nope just a fan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckySchmucky*
> 
> need a cheap desk too


My desk is cheap. It was $300???


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My desk is pretty cheap, got it for $15. My camera is pretty ghetto too.


----------



## shadow5555

Small update:

I got rid of my massive desk in living room. Took up to much space and stole desk from office

Night shot sorry camera doesnt like the led strip



Spoiler: Warning:[URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20131007_215649_zps8bb212b3.jpg.html



[/URL] Spoiler!]



Day shot
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20131007_215709_zps39fa95a5.jpg.html

quad 2.5
8gig ddr2
phantom nzxt case
1tb hd os
2tb drive storage
6870 1gig
3x dell 22inch lcd 1680 x1050
razer lycosa special mirror edition keyboard
razer naga gaming mouse
rocketfish gaming mousepad
5.1l logitech speakers
earforce px22 gaming headset


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> Small update:
> 
> I got rid of my massive desk in living room. Took up to much space and stole desk from office
> 
> Night shot sorry camera doesnt like the led strip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20131007_215649_zps8bb212b3.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Day shot
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20131007_215709_zps39fa95a5.jpg.html
> 
> quad 2.5
> 8gig ddr2
> phantom nzxt case
> 1tb hd os
> 2tb drive storage
> 6870 1gig
> 3x dell 22inch lcd 1680 x1050
> razer lycosa special mirror edition keyboard
> razer naga gaming mouse
> rocketfish gaming mousepad
> 5.1l logitech speakers
> earforce px22 gaming headset


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My desk is pretty cheap, got it for $15. My camera is pretty ghetto too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some of us put computer in a dark corner like a some sort of a punishment, and some put it on a pedestal and coronate it.


----------



## Joshhat

My Desk is probably the most ghetto part of my setup. It's a 1.8 Camping table I got for $35. Yes, I have my faceplate off because my fans won't suck though the dust protectors in the case.. And I just don't want to spend money to get new ones yet lol. When it's call clean and not including the legs of the table it looks sweet.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> thats nothing
> 
> 
> 
> i used to have that case ^
> 
> it was ridiculous the fan still spun down about 2 mins after i had turned it off


Holy ....

Is that case a full tower?


----------



## Pip Boy

no it was mid tower but the fan was still about 40cm










kept spinning for 2 mins after turning the PC off as it slowed down


----------



## TRELOXELO

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.....is that fan loud ?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.....is that fan loud ?


I wasn't until I upgraded and bought the fractal Define Mini and some fan controlled gentle typhoons that i realized that yes it was quite loud









Still not massively loud and zero whine or mechanical noises just a rushing, blowing sound like you get from a large aircon unit. The main sound came from the back as the air was forced via pressure out of the back plate holes









for a while i had the case on its side with some florescent strips which made all the blades glow and created a wicked strobe effect it had stickers and stuff looked like some alien space ship, but Ive grown up to a more sensible style now and ditched the endless led and cathodes


----------



## shadow5555

Updated setup still just did change last night. Still work in progress lol



Spoiler: Warning: [URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20131023_192315_zps10ccfcc8.jpg.html



[/URL]Spoiler!]


----------



## Dirkonis

A few pics of my older setups.





A pic of what it looks like now, just moved so still getting things out etc. Ashley desk, single 24 inch monitor. G710+ looks like it has blue backlighting but it is def white lol.

Old monitors everywhereeeeeeeeee


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Nice! I like the desk.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Going to be moving to the apartment across the hall, so I'll have updated pics soon. Also got some new toys.


----------



## TiezZ BE

I should post a pic too, but I don't have a camera.

I better use the smartphone of my girlfriend when I think of it...

Also need a camera to take pics for the ghetto mod thread so I can take a pic of my 80mm intake fan in the 5.25 bays. But i'm getting rid of that case because i found a used case with decent cable management options and good airflow.

It's always a work in progress...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> It's always a work in progress...


Always! My wife asked me when I'll be done with my PC and desk. She didn't like my answer. lmao


----------



## zemco999

*Before*




*After*




I spent $650 total after the new keyboard, mouse, mat, headset and games. I spent $500 flat on the pc with a different keyboard, mouse, and the single HD monitor... the other monitor is 7 years old and is starting to die... I rigged the old 8400 gts into my setup, and I am running my 480 as the main card!


----------



## Joshhat

I got a new desk, setup a seconded monitor. The desk is the main part, the was mighty hard to fit in my room.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Nice desk man.....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent $650 total after the new keyboard, mouse, mat, headset and games. I spent $500 flat on the pc with a different keyboard, mouse, and the single HD monitor... the other monitor is 7 years old and is starting to die... I rigged the old 8400 gts into my setup, and I am running my 480 as the main card!


The ghetto rigging is strong with this one...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The ghetto rigging is strong with this one...


That's what happens when you can't even afford a candy bar because you invested in a pc before you lost your job







Good thing is, I have this site to pass my time until I find a new one!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Been there before.


----------



## TiezZ BE

my desk on a average day











That case is new since this week, my previous one:

http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/2320#post_21273840


----------



## baconbriefs

Here is my entertainment setup. When I get tired of sitting in front of the PC, I just jump into my bed to watch something on the TV, which is also connected to the PC.

Desk is something China-made I got from the supermarket for $45. It is just laminated with a wood-like pattern and has a smooth plastic texture. The edges are also curved which make it comfortable on the wrist and palm base when my hands are on the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## EddWar

I love the Koss Porta Pro, awesome sound


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Wish the edges of my desk were curved.







Sick of getting up and having lines all over my wrist and arms. lol


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wish the edges of my desk were curved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of getting up and having lines all over my wrist and arms. lol


You could probably get some sort of foam/rubber and create a custom wrist rest edge for you're desk.


----------



## jellybeans69

Mid-tier rig, specs in my sig. Nothing special so should qualify for this thread.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-tier rig, specs in my sig. Nothing special so should qualify for this thread.


The walls really give it a pc cave feel, is it wall paper/paneling?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> The walls really give it a pc cave feel, is it wall paper/paneling?


It's a wallpaper , was actually quite thick to ones i've seen usually.


----------



## Floy

Here is my setup. Shame the cable for my power strip is not long enough, not too bothered though.


----------



## wakuritz

Here's my station, along with my other hobby instruments.



(not an airsoft btw; 5.56 STI Tac AR; Glock 23c on the desk)


----------



## wakuritz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wish the edges of my desk were curved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of getting up and having lines all over my wrist and arms. lol


http://www.amazon.com/ErgoRest-330-016-BK-Articulating-Support-Black/dp/B000PSUXLS


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Finally a place for me


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakuritz*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ErgoRest-330-016-BK-Articulating-Support-Black/dp/B000PSUXLS


I could buy a new desk for that price. lmao


----------



## TiezZ BE

I somewhat get the feeling you like to show your guns


----------



## jellybeans69

My pc table in previous page cost me like 60$ , used, but pretty much in premium state.


----------



## wakuritz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I somewhat get the feeling you like to show your guns


Maybe. I enjoy firearms and the challenges/rewards associated therein. I also enjoy teaching my son and daughter the art of accuracy. We respect the power and history of firearms in my household.


----------



## twistedspace

simple


----------



## eBombzor

Aw yea the most ghetto one of them all.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Aw yea the most ghetto one of them all.


Oh yea?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ccRicers

My old desk setup a few months ago (chieftec Dragon 2003 not pictured)



Newer setup after buying the Prodigy case, and before I started adding more upgrades.
Conveniently, the wooden side table was bought at a garage sale in my block just the day after I bought the case.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> My old desk setup a few months ago (chieftec Dragon 2003 not pictured)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newer setup after buying the Prodigy case, and before I started adding more upgrades.
> Conveniently, the wooden side table was bought at a garage sale in my block just the day after I bought the case.


you also got rid of your chieftec dragon









Did the same some weeks ago. Was a nice case, solid and heavy build constuction. But the cooling and and cable management options aren't up to par with these newer cases.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> you also got rid of your chieftec dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same some weeks ago. Was a nice case, solid and heavy build constuction. But the cooling and and cable management options aren't up to par with these newer cases.


Nope, it's actually still sitting underneath the Prodigy. Got the old Mitsuko keyboard and even the power supply I started with it. It's just not being used at the moment. And yeah, those twin 80mm fans are not gonna cut it today


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nope, it's actually still sitting underneath the Prodigy. Got the old Mitsuko keyboard and even the power supply I started with it. It's just not being used at the moment. And yeah, those twin 80mm fans are not gonna cut it today


I used 5x 80 mm's in it, after the voltage mod on the gpu I had to set a more agressive fan profile to keep everything cool, it worked but it was too noisy and more dust inside after a couple of months.

I still got it, maybe usefull for someone else in the future or some project


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I used 5x 80 mm's in it, after the voltage mod on the gpu I had to set a more agressive fan profile to keep everything cool, it worked but it was too noisy and more dust inside after a couple of months.
> 
> I still got it, maybe usefull for someone else in the future or some project


Actually there's truth behind 120s and 80s, it's true 120s are more "efficient" because it provides nearly double the airflow with a 40% dip is static pressure but more static pressure is good for cases which have crappy airflow

As for older cases there is no use in that since most of them just directly intake ... No filters no nothing.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Took longer than expected, but here's my update pics in the new place.











Got the center monitor from my wife for my B day.

Got the right monitor from my neighbor for free with the rest of his crappy Dell desktop after I looked at it and discovered his PSU was shot. He just decided to buy a new one rather than have me fix the old one and gave it to me as payment for the attempt. SCORE! New monitor to use with customers PC's, and a new mobo/cpu/RAM for my HTPC build.

Got the G500 and the Steelseries mat for my B day as well. (I LOVE gift cards!)

Still very much a work in progress, and probably always will be.


----------



## mironccr345

My wife's set up.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Nope just a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desk is cheap. It was $300???


I just got this same desk in black/brown from Craigslist the other day for $100







***** the guy down from $150


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw yea the most ghetto one of them all.


the components don't look ghetto its just the stuff covering them


----------



## GermanyChris

I finally figured out what was causing the instability in the ebay rig and did a bit of cable management


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally figured out what was causing the instability in the ebay rig and did a bit of cable management


The lack of fans?









I've had the same case (Chieftec), really sturdy, but cooling and cable management options aren't up to todays standards if it's used as a gaming rig + OC'ing.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> The lack of fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the same case (Chieftec), really sturdy, but cooling and cable management options aren't up to todays standards if it's used as a gaming rig + OC'ing.


It's got a celeron in it so it's not getting warm


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

is there such thing as average on OCN? I dont see any lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> is there such thing as average on OCN? I dont see any lol


Well, "average" sounded better than "not ridiculously expensive" or "no, I don't buy new parts for my computer and set-up every week".


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Below average rig.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 560
> -Core2 Duo E8400 (3.0Ghz)
> -8GB Corsair Vengeance LP (4x2GB)
> -Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 1GB
> -500GB HDD
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat average desk and monitor setup
> 
> -2x Dell IN2030M 20" LED Monitors @ 1600x900 each
> [email protected] Cable Tuner for watching TV on the right monitor.
> -2x Dell AX510 Speaker bars (left bar is front left channel, and right bar is front right)
> -Logitech LS220 2.1 Speakers
> -Alienware H9Y23 Keyboard
> -Alienware TactX Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> My next plan is to mount my 32" Sceptre 720p TV on the wall above the dual monitors. Not entirely sure what I'm going to use it for yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> I upgraded a bit after moving out with the girlfriend... so even though my rig is still below average, I'd say my setup is above.


Update: New graphics card - Gigabyte GTX 650. New gaming keyboard - SteelSeries Merc Stealth.

I moved into a basement apartment, which is why the window is higher up. It has 9 foot ceilings though, so I can't complain. I'm slowly starting to get more into gaming, and hopefully I'll be able to start building an actual gaming rig from scratch whenever I can afford to.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Lookin' spiffy!


----------



## Joshhat

Here's my current setup, sorry for the horrible images as I had horrible lighting and I used my Phone to take the photos. This may be the last time I'll be able to post here, as updates are probably on the way.







Also, I'm just weird because I don't have a background.


----------



## Dyaems

Here is my simple corner of my room.



Total cost is less than 1000USD converted. 600usd for the computer + peripherals, 250usd 4 years ago (now 80usd used) for the monitor, table is ~100usd, chair is 20usd, and the computer stand is around 10usd.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> Here's my current setup, sorry for the horrible images as I had horrible lighting and I used my Phone to take the photos. This may be the last time I'll be able to post here, as updates are probably on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm just weird because I don't have a background.


I thought about mounting my TV above my monitors. But I cheaped out and rigged up a clamp-on shelf for the right side of my desk to put it on. I may end up mounting it above later on and moving my tower onto the shelf instead.


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> I thought about mounting my TV above my monitors. But I cheaped out and rigged up a clamp-on shelf for the right side of my desk to put it on. I may end up mounting it above later on and moving my tower onto the shelf instead.


My monitor was mounted above my Setup when I got the TV, it wasn't planned. I'm just luck my Monitor fits under it.. My Tower doesn't.


----------



## GermanyChris

I never updated on this thread






Gotta new case Jonsbo U3


----------



## poenado

Here is my computer area! I didn't even clean it up.





This is my GF's PC. I just put it together for her last week.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poenado*
> 
> Here is my computer area! I didn't even clean it up.


What size is that Samsung? I have the 23" SyncMaster.


----------



## poenado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> What size is that Samsung? I have the 23" SyncMaster.


Its a 23. I have had it for about 4 years now.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poenado*
> 
> Its a 23. I have had it for about 4 years now.


I've had mine since November, but got it used. Love it so far.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta new case Jonsbo U3


Wish I could keep my desk clean like this
===
My PC is pretty ghettoed (NEVER buy this case EVER, didn't come with screws to mount stuff to the HDD cage and wont take ISO standard screws everyone else uses and half the case broke in the first few months) and I think counts as averageish, but the fact I have 3 matching monitors on a stand excludes me from this (though even the mounting is slightly ghetto since dumbass here didn't think to ask if the maximum dimensions allowed your to curve the monitors), but hey I've had multiple monitors since I was 12 and my second monitor was a TV/VCR combo.


----------



## PaPaBlista

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/PC/IMG_0621.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/PC/IMG_0617.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/PC/IMG_1092.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/PC/IMG_1088.jpg.html[/U

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/PC/spec2.jpg.html


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Wish I could get Faygo here.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wish I could get Faygo here.


mmmmm FayGo mmmmm


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Grew up in TX where it was my drink of choice as a kid. Now I'm in SD and can't get it anywhere. Sad times...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Just posted this in the Offical Computer Room pics thread, but it goes here without saying.

So I've moved twice since I last posted here, or at least once.









General view of the majority of things.



That's majority watercooling stuff, needs to be sorted but you get the idea.



Soon to be two identical screens.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Another update.









New case + fans. FINALLY I have a way to manage my cables from behind. I plan to use this case for my next build, when I start completely fresh.

- Antec One Gaming Case ($59.99 @ Amazon) [Comes with 2 included 120mm]
- Cougar Turbine 120mm 4-pack of fans ($19.99 @ NCIX)

EDIT:
Forgot to mention... got a used Thermaltake 430W power supply. The fan on my old one was getting noisy.





Original reply: http://www.overclock.net/t/1380557/the-average-room-and-rig-thread/730#post_21710046


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Much cleaner!


----------



## vmatt1203

She is almost to her 3rd birthday but she is still kicking







(aside from the new GPU that's about half the value of the total rig lol)


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmatt1203*
> 
> 
> 
> She is almost to her 3rd birthday but she is still kicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aside from the new GPU that's about half the value of the total rig lol)


Other than terrible taste in music it looks good


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Other than terrible taste in music it looks good


You take that back.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> You take that back.


Never









Finally got a card that'll drive my ACD (2560x1600) the whole box is budget and the processor was free..


----------



## vmatt1203

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Other than terrible taste in music it looks good


Well you cant get my "taste" from one poster. I have always liked Pantera (only really Cowboys From Hell and the Walk EP) also have a Maiden Poster haning up, but mostly listen to progressive stuff like dream theater, rush, transatlantic, and many others. I also enjoy a lot of classical and jazz. Just like i cant judge you for your avitar picture for liking Punk or whatever it is you listen to...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmatt1203*
> 
> Well you cant get my "taste" from one poster. I have always liked Pantera (only really Cowboys From Hell and the Walk EP) also have a Maiden Poster haning up, but mostly listen to progressive stuff like dream theater, rush, transatlantic, and many others. I also enjoy a lot of classical and jazz. Just like i cant judge you for your avitar picture for liking Punk or whatever it is you listen to...


I like your taste.
I mainly listen to thrash metal and strangely, Jpop. But mainly only fripSide


----------



## TokiHacker

This is my office setup.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wish I could get Faygo here.


What's a Faygo guys?????


----------



## GermanyChris

It's soda that's not available everywhere, and is not available in Europe.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> What's a Faygo guys?????


Click


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Click


----------



## GermanyChris

I mounted the ACD on the wall (tomorrow I'm doing to get some channel to hide the cable) should the PC go on the floor or stay on the desk. I think it looks wrong on the desk but what does OCN think?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

What if you stuck it on that shelf next to the desk?


----------



## GermanyChris

The shelf is a furnace


----------



## Clairvoyant129

I love what some of guys did with your rigs.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The shelf is a furnace


Oh... well don't do that then. lol

I wouldn't put it on the floor... Maybe find a little table to set it on next to your desk?


----------



## GermanyChris

Here is PC on the floor


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is PC on the floor


That looks clean


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Click


Come on man...you could say it's a soda......don't be mean.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Come on man...you could say it's a soda......don't be mean.


Its just a little humor


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Its just a little humor


very little


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Its just a little humor


Indeed, combined with a little hint


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I thought it was pretty funny. lol


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is PC on the floor


Looks clean but if you keep it on the floor you should raise it a few inches Dust goes down and PC's suck it in like a vacuum cleaner I have mine sitting on a piece of marble raised by a couple of decorative paving bricks a good 5 inches off the floor and it stays pretty clean.


----------



## Schematics

Finally moved out and I have a spare bedroom for a pc room.

My rig is on the right, my fiance's is on the left.



My phone has a sucky camera


----------



## henry9419

My two setups
upstairs desk
laptop a friend gave me because it had a dead battery 17" hp i5 and 4gb, dusted it out and hooked up a second monitor
the threee monitors a friend got from his work, they were gonna throw them out
Core 2 quad desktop, free from customer at work, upgraded and wanted to recycle because it needed a power supply i originally had windows 7 on it, now running server 2008r2,

That entire setup cost me nothing really, i had a keyboard and mouse and the power supply around

My car sim i feel counts, pc is a amd quad core with 4gb of ram, i originally built it for around 500, i recently upgraded the power supply and graphics card to a hx850 and a gtx670 for $160 total, found three used 22" dell monitors for $150,that was about 800 over 5 years time, then recently i built it for the sim after i got the graphics card and power supply, the sim with the seat, surround sound, steering wheel and pedals cost me around $500 total, which would put me at $1300 total


Computers do what i want them too, i am in the process of building a proper server, and eventually the sim will get upgraded completely


----------



## GermanyChris

Since it's been over a year.


----------

